# Updated Feral Swine information



## kristie

Hi all,
Thought Id post the most recent feral pig sightings, and some updated information regarding opportunities to shoot feral swine. It is permissible in 45 counties to shoot feral swine, currently one could be carrying a small game license to legally do so, just make sure you follow all rules and regs that apply to the permit. Heres a link to MDNR feral swine page, with the updated map and list of counties: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_25065-155439--,00.html
Also, areas of highest concentration of feral swine reported are Gratoit-Saginaw State Game Area, Baccus Creek Flooding, Ogemaw county between West Branch and Lake Ogemaw, and Gladwin Co. off M-61 and East Center Fire Lane Trail. 
For specific sighting information of feral swine reported or killed in you area, feel free to send me an email at [email protected]
If you shoot or see feral pigs, please report to the above email as well, it is the MDNR and feral swine working groups goal to help hunters aggressively remove feral swine from Michigan before they become a bigger problem, threatening wildlife and environmental health, human health and safety. Pigs will eat anything, including fawns, eggs, amphibians, rabbits, crops, or anything else they can fit in their mouth. Feral swine are a big threat to agriculture, both crop producers and livestock producers, due to pig foraging damage, and disease risk if they come in contact with livestock.
We are doing free disease testing on any pigs killed, so please take any pigs you shoot to your local MDNR field office. It is possible for us to collect tissue needed for disease testing, while allowing the shooter to take the rest of the pig for processing.
Feel free to contact me if you have any additional questions or concerns.
Thanks for your help in protecting Michigans native wildlife and ecosystems.

Most recent sightings (June and July, 2007):
Otsego Co., Dover Twp. Near Sparr
Saginaw Co., near Wickie and Meridian Rds.
Berrien Co., near Ullery and M-140 Rds.
Otsego Co., near Treetops Golf Course, Gaylord
Menominee Co., US-2 and R 3 Rd.
Otsego Co., near Sparr and Kubacki Rds.
Otsego Co., near Chester and M-32 Rds.
Menominee Co., next to Wild Pines Golf Course
Ionia Co., near Robbins Rd. and Nash Hwy
Alpena Co., near M-32 and Glennie Rd.
Wayne Co., near Romine and Willow Rds.


----------



## yippy

Thanks for the update Kristie. Keep posting sightings and hopefully we can get some of the troublemakers.


Mike


----------



## skidoomaster

Great post! thanks for the info Kristie!


----------



## D_Hunter

Can these be hunted year around with a small game license? Is there a regulation on the type of weapon used? Can feral pigs be baited and if so how is this regulated between Jan. 1 through the end of September (the non-deer hunting months)?


----------



## KS up north

D Hunter, click on the link that kristie put in the post. I believe the jist of the situation is that right now the only season open is small game, and you may hunt feral swine as long as *any* season is open, provided you have a valid license for that season.


----------



## Conservationist

Correct...you have to have a valid hunting license but you also are limited to the type (and/or caliber) of firearm which is valid for that license/species.

For example...you better not shoot a feral hog with a 30-06 at midnight and report that you were hunting coyote (even during season...limited to a rimfire). Or shoot a feral swine with a centerfire while "turkey hunting"...etc.

There is not a feral swine "season" or license...so you technically can not just go out "feral swine shooting". It is designed so that the hunter who is already legitimately afield (properly licensed) can shoot a feral swine should one present itself.

Also the opportunity to shoot a feral swine is limited to the listed counties which have documented problems (on the DNR website)


----------



## tinman3030

So I can be opossum hunting (which has no closed season) with a 30-06 (since there are no caliber restricitons on opossum) and essentially hunt pigs all year long during the daytime with a small game license. (aside from the firearms rules on the shotgun zone during deer and the quiet period before firearm deer and any other misc. rules I am forgetting.)

If I am wrong let me know, but that's how I interpret the rules.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Conservationist said:


> There is not a feral swine "season" or license...so you technically can not just go out "feral swine shooting". It is designed so that the hunter who is already legitimately afield (properly licensed) can shoot a feral swine should one present itself.


 
That's not my understanding.... I thought you could target pigs for hunting!! I've spoke to Kristi about it via email and that was my understanding on this matter!!! And you can shoot year round in those counties as long as you carry any valid hunting license!

Kristi - what's the story?? Thanks!
tb


----------



## Ebowhunter

Direction to clarification would be great. 

I am not about to shoot a feral pig with my .22 rimfire and I can not carry slugs for my shotgun out of season and my .243 is a bit large for squirrels and rabbits.


----------



## Conservationist

At the end of the day you will have to pass the "laugh test" if approached by a CO (if you make him/her laugh with your "excuse" then you lose).

Yes, you can "hunt" possum with a 243...just like I'm alright pursuing coyote (during daylight hours) with my 7mm (or .223 for squirrels...long range and on the ground of course) or whatever. You may have some work ahead of you though if you're after some bushy-tails with a .375.

The thing that we (as managers and conservationists) are trying to get away from is terming this as a hunting opportunity...IT ISN'T. This is an eradication experiment and the department is asking hunters, while afield legally pursuing game animals (which feral swine are not), to take feral swine in those counties that are posted.

The current guidelines are a cooperative effort between MDA and DNR and are currently still being discussed...so they may change in the near future (I hope).

Don't shoot the messenger...we're trying.

Jason.


----------



## kristie

tbbassdaddy said:


> That's not my understanding.... I thought you could target pigs for hunting!! I've spoke to Kristi about it via email and that was my understanding on this matter!!! And you can shoot year round in those counties as long as you carry any valid hunting license!
> 
> Kristi - what's the story?? Thanks!
> tb


I think that the best thing for anyone to do is contact your local Conservation officer before you go out if you are nervous regarding what firearm or ammo you can carry afield. Perhaps Boehr could chime in regarding what firearm and ammo. you can take out with you. 
It is true that you must follow the rules for the permit you carry, but there is nothing saying you cannot go out with a small game license in an area frequented by small game species that are in season, after pig, if you have found out that feral pig had been reported near that area. Conservationist is "technically correct" but, the DNR supports licensed hunter's efforts to help tackle the feral swine problem. That's why MDA has spoken with county prosecutors in these counties regarding the problem, and current livestock-at-large laws.
Here's a link for finding a local C.O. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-42199-24666--,00.html
In regards to baiting or feeding, all regulations that currently exist apply. 
Here's a link to the webpage that covers baiting and feeding
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10366_37141_37705---,00.html
If we didn't "target" feral swine, what good would all of the reports and information sharing be?

Kristie


----------



## Conservationist

I (and MUCC) want every feral swine seen in Michigan shot...

What we don't want is to put our hunters in danger (legally). That is why I have posted the above clarifications.

The group working on feral swine issues for the state is trying to work within and create new policies which will make it easier to shoot swine which are running at large. However, until that new legislation is drafted and signed into law, swine running at large are covered under policies dealing with domestic livestock (i.e. cows). Although common agreements currently allow the shooting of "feral swine", it isn't perfect.

That is why we currently find ourselves in a less than ideal policy situation (firearm, season, etc) regarding restrictions on how, when, and where swine can be shot.

Hope this helps...

Jason.


----------



## kristie

Thanks conservationist for clarifying the "current policy" and the goal. That is why I suggested talking to a Conservation Officer a head of time. I appreciate your knowledge on the subject, and will continue to report to this forum locations where feral swine have been reported.


----------



## Conservationist

Sounds great...keep those reports coming.

I haven't had much of a chance to get into the field (at least with a gun) recently, but I'll keep my eyes open for oinkers.

Remember folks...all sightings are treated like new sightings. Even if you see a pig in an already listed county, give Kristie a call so that the sighting can be documented and the department can try to get a handle on how severe the problem is (and whether control measures are working).

Jason.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

I'm sorry Jason and Kristi if the cement block just isn't hitting me correctly in the head....

If today, I'm walking the woods in an allowed pig county, public or private land, with my orange vest and hat on, carrying my 30-06 and looking for pigs, and a CO talks to me and asks what I'm doing and I answer "hunting feral pigs", the CO asks for and I show him my 2007 list of licenses including small game and combo deer, is this legal?

And many thanks for the post and the info!!!!
tb


----------



## Conservationist

Yes...and no.

My understanding of the current agreement that allows pigs running at large ("feral swine") to be shot is that they are not meant to be "hunted" but to be shot on a opportunistic basis. It is not our (MUCC's) or the DNR's (at least my understanding of it) intention to create a recreational opportunity here...just an avenue to eventual extermination. That is the fine line we're walking.

How do you encourage the shooting of SRAL (swine running at large) while afield while also not calling it hunting or in effect creating a recreational harvest situation (which has the potential to complicate the problem).

Long story short...yes. Coyote is open and available for harvest (30-06 is an "acceptable" round for that species) and you are out-and-about during daylight hours with an appropriate license (small game).

However, the assertion that you are "hunting" feral swine is a gray area.


----------



## Conservationist

I am just trying to hammer home that the ability to shoot SRAL is not meant to transpire into a recreational hunting opportunity. Ideally, it is supposed to function as an opportunistic management tool that allows our hunters (the state's eyes and ears in the field) to assist in the eradication of these little buggers.


----------



## kristie

What Jason shared is correct. It was suggested to me by a MDNR-LED Policy Specialist to share this:
"They (hunters) must have a valid hunting license to carry a firearm, etc in an area frequented by wild animals. There is no pig hunting season, so this is an opportunistic take while otherwise lawfully hunting an animal (game or nonprotected like pigeon)."
So what you described would be legal, if you were hunting "coyote", but willing to "shoot or kill" feral pigs if you saw any.......
That would be a safe phrase to take out in the field.
Kristie


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

At the rate of opportunistic taking, it is not going to eradicate feral hogs.... If there is one boar and one sow in the area, and nobody sees them, then by the end of summer those two hogs could multiply to 15-30 hogs and those hogs would start all over come spring.....

I was seriously considering putting my dogs on them, since they are hog dog bred..... but if the rules are so incomplete, I think i'll wait till they have established theirselves and a season is opened....

I know of two ways two ways of taking hogs, faster and more efficiently than opportunistic shooting, and if the state really wants them gone, it needs to be done soon. But then again it may already be too late....

I didn't realize how wishy washy all the rules were on taking them....


----------



## swampbuck

cant live trap them either, and most of the baccus creak area is gated. doesnt seem like they really want them gone to me either.


----------



## fairfax1

Jeeez, some of you sound like wannabee lawyers.

I'll post for you the "take away" advice that I got out of this thread:

_"I think that the best thing for anyone to do is contact your local Conservation officer before you go out if you are nervous......."_

How hard can that be? Call him....you may like him. (or her)


----------



## KS up north

fairfax1 said:


> I'll post for you the "take away" advice that I got out of this thread:
> 
> _"I think that the best thing for anyone to do is contact your local Conservation officer before you go out if you are nervous......."_


Well said fairfax. 
What better way to know if your gonna get a ticket than by asking the person who would issue it???


----------



## gamebird_guy

I have heard second hand that a local has live trapped five around houghton lake and then shot them all and butchered them, the same person I heard this from was looking for tracks to turn his hounds loose on and all he could find were sow tracks with lots of little ones, he is one that wants a population so he didn't want to shoot little ones, while he was looking for tracks a CO stopped him and asked him what he was looking for and he told him hog tracks to run his dog on, CO replied well what about all those tracks and he told him he din't want to run little ones. So it sounds like hounds are acceptable, a few got loose north of Cadillac a couple years ago and plenty of them got shot and the local CO was after one for herself. I don't know if this helps anyone but that is what has happened around here, Shoot on sight was what people were told around here.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

fairfax1 said:


> Jeeez, some of you sound like wannabee lawyers.
> 
> I'll post for you the "take away" advice that I got out of this thread:
> 
> _"I think that the best thing for anyone to do is contact your local Conservation officer before you go out if you are nervous......."_
> 
> How hard can that be? Call him....you may like him. (or her)


 
Sometimes its better to think like a "wannabe Lawyer" than have to hire one after the fact.

The problem I have with it is nothing is written.... One CO can tell you to go ahead, but if you are stopped by another that has a different opinion, all the others have to say is, I never said that.... I'm not saying I don't trust our COs. Its just, I would rather make sure I have the facts strait.

I have had COs tell me if I see a dog running deer, shoot it..... shooting a dog or cat is a 4 year felony..... Its a very thin line there as well....


----------



## kristie

USDA Wildlife Services is involved with this project. They have been providing live-traps for use to people who have groups of pigs in their area. They provided the gentleman in Roscommon with his trap. He trapped pigs of all age classes and provided the heads and guts for disease testing.
I have contacted the LED Field Supervisor for the area including Baccus Creek, when I get some solid answers from him regarding your questions about gates, I will post them.
The feral swine working group has gone the extra mile to provide opportunity for hunters afield to shoot free-roaming swine without legal recourse (until we get legislation passed that will allow the take of feral swine year round, statewide). The language for this legislation is being written, and we already have a legislator lined up to sponser the bill. With county prosecutors agreeing to not prosecute hunters for taking free-roaming swine, and captive swine owners in those areas not claiming any free-roaming swine, it is safe for all of you to kill feral swine in the counties listed on our feral swine page. Here is the link again.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_25065-155439--,00.html
In addition, if a swine producer were to try and claim a feral pig after it was shot, that producer could be fined for letting his/her livestock free-range, and pay for any damage that animal did while escaped, we have yet to find any producers who are interested in that fine.
The reason we encourage reports is, with the knowledge that if people are "protecting" groups of swine, others might report the same swine, and we can direct hunters to those areas. The reports also help gauge the scope of the problem, help all of us focus on "problem areas".
I know current policy indicates a "gray area", but the whole MDNR- including LED has a strong interest in the removal of feral swine in Michigan. For those who are interested in stewardship and conservation, please shoot feral swine. Thanks.


----------



## swampbuck

I came across some substantial rooting on the s.w. corner of higgins lake, less than a mile from the deadstream today.


----------



## swampbuck

so far from theyre original escape or release from vaunderosa ranch on the s.e. corner of the backus flooding they have spread w.n.w. to the higgins lake area (about 10-15 miles) north to the north side of Roscommon (15-20 miles, near the k. warbler area) south to a meredith (10-12 miles) and w. to at least the south side of st.helen (10 miles) thats in I believe something less than 3 years. and just for the record myself and others who have located the sign know what we are looking for.

In the begining when we started hunting the first reported problem down in the kawkawlin flooding and then in the backus we where under the impression that the dnr wanted them eliminated. well the fact is incedental kills are not even close to getting it done. to begin with because of the low population density and the nature of the beast they are extremely tough to get, so its hardly worth hunting them with the methods allowed. they will come to bait but pretty much noctournal (if you want to use a .22 or birdshot) not many dog hunters want to run them and most of the dogs around here arent trained for hogs anyway. I dont understand why we cant set up traps like they do in the south(the traps are safe for deer) or use rifles or slugs at night over bait(if someone want to poach they would use a .22 anyways) and why should you even need to be under a license anyways. 

At this point it dont matter anyways they are here to stay. Give it another 5-10 years or so to build up the population density and for people to get used to it and we will be happy to have another species to put in the freezer. At least I no longer have to travel to look for them, the sign I found today is only 1/2 mile from here.


----------



## fasthunter

Conservationist said:


> I (and MUCC) want every feral swine seen in Michigan shot...
> 
> What we don't want is to put our hunters in danger (legally). That is why I have posted the above clarifications.
> 
> The group working on feral swine issues for the state is trying to work within and create new policies which will make it easier to shoot swine which are running at large. However, until that new legislation is drafted and signed into law, swine running at large are covered under policies dealing with domestic livestock (i.e. cows). Although common agreements currently allow the shooting of "feral swine", it isn't perfect.
> 
> That is why we currently find ourselves in a less than ideal policy situation (firearm, season, etc) regarding restrictions on how, when, and where swine can be shot.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> Jason.


 Know what ya mean. That kind of stinks though.This is probably the best time to encourage any kind of hunting for them. Honestly I see them coming on the game list in a few years. They breed like crazy and they will keep doing so. There's no way to kill enough to stop there population growth.


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> What Jason shared is correct. It was suggested to me by a MDNR-LED Policy Specialist to share this:
> "They (hunters) must have a valid hunting license to carry a firearm, etc in an area frequented by wild animals. There is no pig hunting season, so this is an opportunistic take while otherwise lawfully hunting an animal (game or nonprotected like pigeon)."
> So what you described would be legal, if you were hunting "coyote", but willing to "shoot or kill" feral pigs if you saw any.......
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a safe phrase to take out in the field.
> 
> 
> 
> Kristie
Click to expand...

OK lie to the officer? neat idea, LMAO: so how much it the ticket?
apparently there is a fast growing problem with the pigs, and we cant intentionally hunt them, there is no real season or license for them, but everyone want us to help the DNR and MUCC remove them. that contradicts itself; 
after the fiasco in the 452 TB zone the DNR created with its hindsight policies and great classromm education i can see this blowing up also. so
why not issue year round licenses ( $1.00 ) to anyone who wants to help the state clear up this mess, have an 800 line to call and report what area they are hunting in and when, require kill,s to be checked at the local dnr office w/ guts as intact as possible, 22 cal centerfire or larger, archery also. night hunting allowed, make this state wide so that new areas would not suffer the time issue of adding to the "list" and allow further breeding.
the way it stand right now if i see one in my back yard digging up my garden and i dont have a small game license but have a rifle handy i am commiting a crime by shooting it? from reading the posts there are people who are activlly hunting them in problem areas, and would like to make it a sport, fast track a permit to cover the butts of those who want to help you and maybe bring others on board. its not like hunting cougar:yikes: with the pigs we have valid sightings and a population that needs to be taken out.
let not make this to complicated if you REALLY WANT HELP.


----------



## Shop Rat

swampbuck said:


> At this point it dont matter anyways they are here to stay. Give it another 5-10 years or so to build up the population density and for people to get used to it and we will be happy to have another species to put in the freezer. At least I no longer have to travel to look for them, the sign I found today is only 1/2 mile from here.


That is a scary thought. With a few areas as safe havens for the hogs, they can multiply very quickly. If I remember correctly, they can breed at 9 months old and have up to 16 young at a time.

I would like to see a poll to see what percentage of hunters would like to see a huntable population. It is not impossible, just look at Kentucky, tennessee, and others. On the famous Hogzilla program, the biologists predict that within 10 years they will be here to stay, too.

What impact do they have on turkey nests, grouse, woodcock, rabbits, erosion, and farming? If we had populations here for good, it would be a very different outdoors for us.


----------



## Shop Rat

solohunter said:


> . so
> why not issue year round licenses ( $1.00 ) to anyone who wants to help the state clear up this mess, have an 800 line to call and report what area they are hunting in and when, require kill,s to be checked at the local dnr office w/ guts as intact as possible, 22 cal centerfire or larger, archery also. night hunting allowed, make this state wide so that new areas would not suffer the time issue of adding to the "list" and allow further breeding.
> with the pigs we have valid sightings and a population that needs to be taken out.
> let not make this to complicated if you REALLY WANT HELP.


I think this idea makes way too much sense and it might work, so it will be ignored.  Something will be done after it is too late.


----------



## trapstercarl

Why bother hunting them now? just let them breed and in a few years we will have a season on them. Obviously the Dnr doesn't thinks its enough of a problem to make it easier on the people trying to solve there problem.I've seen hogs in a county thats not on the list but am not allowed to shoot them.Oh well so it will spread and eventually be sighted by the dnr. then I can pretty much only shoot it while deer hunting.The game farms could just be monitored more and we wouldn't have this problem. Whats next? fallow deer season? bison? stag?


----------



## DROPTINE 14

i was up hunting along the ausable river north of roscommon and my dog went into a small thicket and came right back out with a hog on her tail... so they are deffinitly not scared of labs! and there was NO rooting any where that i was walking around near there


----------



## Shop Rat

I have to admit, the links to the maps are useful. That kind of information is usually hard to get. The part that is funny for me is that one was killed in Alcona County, but Alcona is not a county that allows feral pig killing.  There is a dot right by my place, I have to keep my eyes open.:tdo12::corkysm55


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

*Thanks to all with the QUALITY info on this serious problem that could possibly get out of hand....*


*This is my dilema= I hunt where these "pests" are extremely high and i have numerous pics of "SEVERAL" (ATLEAST 15) different hogs...And since i went out the last few times we have seen all of 6 to 8... *

*My question is that a 22 rimfire is not going to kill one of these nor either is 7or8 shot from a shotgun.. But the DNR wants these hogs erradicated from the general population of the wild.. With that being said is it "ok" to "load up" with slugs or buckshot ????? And will a CO give you a ticket for carrying such a heavy load for (small game)....*


*Any help would be appreciated because i have never been issued a ticket by a CO nor do i want to start........These things have caused so much damage that its not funny .....And i'm almost afraid to walk out with such a WIMPY round !!!!!*


----------



## solohunter

the rules i beleive state you cant carry slugs, cut shot ect during small game season, how ever, from what the DNR and MUCC people sugggest is you call your local CO and let spin him up on what ya wanna do,, recording the call would be a real safe edge also in case he/she forgets,,,, and go with thier advice, best of luck till they open a season!!!!


----------



## kristie

Hi,
Thanks for bringing it to my attention that there was an error with the Counties Map. It SHOULD include Alcona County. I have changed the map, and the version including Alcona County should upload by 10:00am this morning. I apologize for the error.
Kristie


----------



## Whit1

kristie said:


> Hi all,
> Thought Id post the most recent feral pig sightings, and some updated information regarding opportunities to shoot feral swine. It is permissible in 45 counties to shoot feral swine, currently one could be carrying a small game license to legally do so, just make sure you follow all rules and regs that apply to the permit. Heres a link to MDNR feral swine page, with the updated map and list of counties: http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_25065-155439--,00.html
> Also, areas of highest concentration of feral swine reported are Gratoit-Saginaw State Game Area, Baccus Creek Flooding, Ogemaw county between West Branch and Lake Ogemaw, and Gladwin Co. off M-61 and East Center Fire Lane Trail.
> For specific sighting information of feral swine reported or killed in you area, feel free to send me an email at [email protected]
> If you shoot or see feral pigs, please report to the above email as well, it is the MDNR and feral swine working groups goal to help hunters aggressively remove feral swine from Michigan before they become a bigger problem, threatening wildlife and environmental health, human health and safety. Pigs will eat anything, including fawns, eggs, amphibians, rabbits, crops, or anything else they can fit in their mouth. Feral swine are a big threat to agriculture, both crop producers and livestock producers, due to pig foraging damage, and disease risk if they come in contact with livestock.
> We are doing free disease testing on any pigs killed, so please take any pigs you shoot to your local MDNR field office. It is possible for us to collect tissue needed for disease testing, while allowing the shooter to take the rest of the pig for processing.
> Feel free to contact me if you have any additional questions or concerns.
> Thanks for your help in protecting Michigans native wildlife and ecosystems.
> 
> Most recent sightings (June and July, 2007):
> Otsego Co., Dover Twp. Near Sparr
> Saginaw Co., near Wickie and Meridian Rds.
> Berrien Co., near Ullery and M-140 Rds.
> Otsego Co., near Treetops Golf Course, Gaylord
> Menominee Co., US-2 and R 3 Rd.
> Otsego Co., near Sparr and Kubacki Rds.
> Otsego Co., near Chester and M-32 Rds.
> Menominee Co., next to Wild Pines Golf Course
> Ionia Co., near Robbins Rd. and Nash Hwy
> Alpena Co., near M-32 and Glennie Rd.
> Wayne Co., near Romine and Willow Rds.


Thank you for your valuable input in this thread.


----------



## kristie

Just doing my job.
*FYI-
We have informed prosecutors in Menominee, Tuscola, Wayne, Ionia, Kent, and Allegan counties, about the feral swine problem, and that there are feral pigs sightings in their counties. As soon as I hear back from them, these counties will be added to the "open for pig" list.
Also, have a non-confirmed, but I believe true report of pigs in CRAWFORD county. Near the intersection/ bridge at Chase Bridge Rd. and Mason Tract Trl. A person saw a group of 4 dark colored hairy 'pigs at large' early this week.
Also, a hunter checked out the Gladwin Co. area off M-61 and Center Fire Lane Trl. He found the damaged area the first report mentioned, and is tracking out off of the escape trails the pigs laid down to see where they've gone. Trail cam's up there indicate there are 22-26 pigs running around in that area.
Good luck and enjoy the deer season, hope ya'all get a chance at some pigs.
:evil:


----------



## lodge lounger

I don't understand the wisdom of limiting opportunistic feral swine shooting to specific counties, if eradication is the goal. If I'm in Barry County and the opportunity arises to shoot a feral swine, does it make sense to have to pass until Barry is added to the list?


----------



## thunder river outfitters

i am an outfitter in gladwin , clare co. and there is alot of pigs here..i have seen them myself ...and often..very easy to hunt. if your hunting over bait in these counties be prepared to see them. they will destroy a bait pile in no time flat.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

kristie said:


> Just doing my job.
> *FYI-
> We have informed prosecutors in Menominee, Tuscola, Wayne, Ionia, Kent, and Allegan counties, about the feral swine problem, and that there are feral pigs sightings in their counties. As soon as I hear back from them, these counties will be added to the "open for pig" list.
> Also, have a non-confirmed, but I believe true report of pigs in CRAWFORD county. Near the intersection/ bridge at Chase Bridge Rd. and Mason Tract Trl. A person saw a group of 4 dark colored hairy 'pigs at large' early this week.
> Also, a hunter checked out the Gladwin Co. area off M-61 and Center Fire Lane Trl. He found the damaged area the first report mentioned, and is tracking out off of the escape trails the pigs laid down to see where they've gone. Trail cam's up there indicate there are 22-26 pigs running around in that area.
> Good luck and enjoy the deer season, hope ya'all get a chance at some pigs.
> :evil:


i would say between roscommon,gladwin and clare counties there is more then a few thousand of these pigs running around. they populate so fast that the state has no choice but to have a "no closed" season on them. they have been loose in these counties for years..but its only been recently they realize there is a problem


----------



## kristie

There is no pig "season". These animals are "livestock at large". Before last fall, no counties were opened for the take of feral swine. The Michigan Livestock at Large Law says that in the case of a feral pig, law enforcement must take custody of the pig, hold it (alive), for 5 days in case an owner shows up to claim it, then if not claimed, it goes to a livestock auction.
The opportunity to shoot feral pigs in counties where prosecutors have agreed to not prosecute hunters for shooting feral pigs, is the best we can do right now, until this agricultural law is changed. I don't see that happening until after this budget deal goes through. So, the glass is as half full as we can have it right now. For the protection of our native game and non-game species, please shoot all pigs that you see outside of a fence. I'll keep reporting pig locations as I get them.
And thanks for all of your input, information sharing, and allowing me to participate in this forum.


----------



## solohunter

Kristie, If this is such a growing problem, some one mentioned over a thousand pigs?? then they need to amend the livestock at large laws, exclude any feral pig outside of a penned area, make a clear cut season - all year- state wide- classify them as small game, and no bag limits, add notes to the hunting rules informing hunters that they are fair game, the PROACTIVE STANCE Or you all can sit back and wait till its a massive issue and out of control the REACTIVE APPROACH, I have a russian boar head over my desk from a hunt in Ubly, i talked at lenght with the guide after the hunt was over, and assisting him in taking a wounded pig with my 9mm pistol that another hunter had wounded it and ran out of arrows,,,,
I shot it with a tracer round,,, Ok i hunted mine with a bow but my sig and 45 rounds were on my hip. anyway he told me that during the spring he helped kill off the little pigs out side the fence with a 9mm carbine as they fit thru the fence holes, the little ones run thru the fences at will:yikes: hmm, spayed and nutered ranch pigs? smaller fence holes- chain links? DNR might have to rethink the game ranch rules,,,, we might start killing off the ones who have currently escaped, but what about the next ones who escape?? 
Proactive; stop the leak, pick up the mess, amend rules and enlist help as needed. Yes I have issues with spending all ones time in an office and losing touch with reality!!!!! I consider lansing an office also :help:


----------



## solohunter

Ok I am bashing the DNR alot but,,,I have never hear about pigs on the loose before this post other than one shot in alcona near the alpena line about five years ago, why isnt this issue in the hunting guide? no rules? no guidelines,, but ya need help and it endangers - legally- the hunters at this point. many sportsmen will not endanged themselves to help the DNR on this issue, ???? this reminds me way to much of the armys rules of engagment,,,


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

I really appreciate the updates on the feral hogs we have here in Michigan as I know many others do too. From the many posts I would say there are more than a few of us itching to go out and help try to eliminate them.
But for me, I'm just can't take the word that the prosecutors in the named counties have agreed not to prosecute.... After all as you mentioned this all boils down to a USDA law, and i'm not sure a county prosecutor would have the last say on that issue. 
What is the USDA saying about this? It would be nice to have something in writing from the USDA as well as the county and state prosecutors.


----------



## walleyechaser

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I really appreciate the updates on the feral hogs we have here in Michigan as I know many others do too. From the many posts I would say there are more than a few of us itching to go out and help try to eliminate them.
> But for me, I'm just can't take the word that the prosecutors in the named counties have agreed not to prosecute.... After all as you mentioned this all boils down to a USDA law, and i'm not sure a county prosecutor would have the last say on that issue.
> What is the USDA saying about this? It would be nice to have something in writing from the USDA as well as the county and state prosecutors.


the USDA has nothing to do with it.
Thus far the agreement between county prosecutors and the DNR has worked without a hitch.
I'm sure Krisite isn't going to put hunters out on a limb with prosecutors so why the need for something in writing. If it makes you feel better,print out a copy of her posts in this thread and carry it with you.You can go to the DNR site and print out that info also so I can't see where anything more is needed.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Yes USDA does have alot to do with it. It is under the USDA that feral hogs or any livestock running at large are protected from being shot.
Feral swine fall under the USDA not the DNR simply because they are livestock and not classified as wild game animal in Michigan.
It wouldn't be any different if someones cow got out and the DNR said you could shoot it, the prosecutor said they wouldn't prosecute.....


----------



## kristie

Michigan Dept. of Ag. is the department which has jurisdiction over the livestock at large law,as it is part of Michigan Compiled Law, not federal law.
USDA/APHIS/Wildlife Services is participating in the feral swine working group, and they have been providing feral pig traps for areas that have large groups of pigs. They support feral pig removal.
USDA/APHIS/Veterinary Services is also part of the working group, and they support pig removal, and disease testing because if the disease risks that feral swine have on agriculture/pork production/etc.
MDA has language to take to Legislators that would allow the take of feral swine statewide, year round, it's only a matter of time for the law to be changed. MDA is the department that has spoken with prosecutors, and potential swine owners in these counties.
None of the potential owners that were questioned claimed ANY feral pigs.
As Walleyechaser stated, the language on the MDNR Feral swine information webpage came directly from an MDA press release. If this compromise by counties was not indeed confirmed, there probably wouldn't have been a press release....or the continued updates.....


----------



## swampbuck

traps for state land???


----------



## kristie

swampbuck said:


> traps for state land???


Wildlife Services have a fence like trap, thats stable, and looks like a circle of fencing. It has a door that the pigs can get in, but not get out. Most of the places they have been taken are private lands, and areas in city limits where firearms can't be used. They can't have the traps out on public land during deer hunting season. If they were to trap on state land, if there were alot of pigs reported there, it would be in Feb. or March. The idea is to try and catch groups, with the most minimal effect on Michigan hunting seasons.
Like we had a guy up by West Branch that caught 6-8 pigs in a trap that was loaned to him, on his private land. We were able to get heads from some of the pigs for disease testing. None of the pigs tested so far have tested positive for pseudo rabies, brucellosis, or TB.
Hope this info. helps, and feel free to ask any question all of you might have regarding this project, I'll answer to by best ability.
Thanks, and good night.
Kristie


----------



## Shop Rat

From reading this, it looks like this is not a few isolated pigs loose. When someone has 25 or so on his trailcam or frequent sightings and an estimate of a thousand or so, this is really bad. This rifle deer season should put a dent in the population, we will see.

Now that Alcona is on the list, I will keep my eyes open. :tdo12:


----------



## kristie

Shop Rat said:


> From reading this, it looks like this is not a few isolated pigs loose. When someone has 25 or so on his trailcam or frequent sightings and an estimate of a thousand or so, this is really bad. This rifle deer season should put a dent in the population, we will see.
> 
> Now that Alcona is on the list, I will keep my eyes open. :tdo12:


Good luck to all!!! I hope we can get a bunch of them before its too late.
And yes it is more than a few isolated pigs, at least half the reports are of sows with piglets.....


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Thank you that was much more clear. I talked to a CO from Ogemaw county on saturday and he said hunt them.... he said as long as you have a legal hunting license and are hunting legally go pig hunting.... I also mentioned using my dogs and he said take them out and do what you can....
Thank you Kristie for the updates and for clearifying my concerns.

Clyde


----------



## kristie

Glad I can help.
Good luck.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Thank you that was much more clear. I talked to a CO from Ogemaw county on saturday and he said hunt them.... he said as long as you have a legal hunting license and are hunting legally go pig hunting.... I also mentioned using my dogs and he said take them out and do what you can....
> Thank you Kristie for the updates and for clearifying my concerns.
> 
> Clyde


 
HAA!! We looked for them in Gladwin on the small game (grouse) opener!! All I kept thinking was "Well officer, That's true - I AM grouse hunting with a 300 Savage!!!" :lol: But we were definitely targeting hogs!! No pork but saw the sign!!! 

(Yea, I love those ole' 99s!!!)
tb


----------



## kristie

keep up the good work tb and that is kinda funny
corn is coming down and farmers are going to start cutting beans soon, so I'm suspecting more pigs will be seen in the next few weeks, not to mention more hunters will be out to push them around some.
(note the word suspect):16suspect
Good luck!!!


----------



## swampbuck

kristie said:


> Wildlife Services have a fence like trap, thats stable, and looks like a circle of fencing. It has a door that the pigs can get in, but not get out. Most of the places they have been taken are private lands, and areas in city limits where firearms can't be used. They can't have the traps out on public land during deer hunting season. If they were to trap on state land, if there were alot of pigs reported there, it would be in Feb. or March. The idea is to try and catch groups, with the most minimal effect on Michigan hunting seasons.
> Like we had a guy up by West Branch that caught 6-8 pigs in a trap that was loaned to him, on his private land. We were able to get heads from some of the pigs for disease testing. None of the pigs tested so far have tested positive for pseudo rabies, brucellosis, or TB.
> Hope this info. helps, and feel free to ask any question all of you might have regarding this project, I'll answer to by best ability.
> Thanks, and good night.
> Kristie


who could I contact ?


----------



## kristie

I'll post the contact info. when I get to the lab in the morning.
Kristie


----------



## Quackkiller

Kristie you said they are in saginaw co can you give me a area because I would love to hunt them.


----------



## 2birdie

Whit1 said:


> Nope! You'll find the basis of rules and regulations in Michigan Compiled Law (MCL) the authorship of which is in the hands of the State Legislature.[/quot
> 
> Not so very true. I have made several inquiries with the dnr in regards to hunting pigs. Why several? Because i never get the same ansewer twice.
> 
> The dnr does not regulate the hunting of these animals , the usda is the agen. that oversees the problem, it is the dnr that is charge with enforcing.
> 
> That is if my information and the pamplat in my hand are correct.


----------



## Whit1

2birdie said:


> Whit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope! You'll find the basis of rules and regulations in Michigan Compiled Law (MCL) the authorship of which is in the hands of the State Legislature.[/quot
> 
> Not so very true. I have made several inquiries with the dnr in regards to hunting pigs. Why several? Because i never get the same ansewer twice.
> 
> The dnr does not regulate the hunting of these animals , the usda is the agen. that oversees the problem, it is the dnr that is charge with enforcing.
> 
> That is if my information and the pamplat in my hand are correct.
> 
> 
> 
> I said the basis of the rules and regs. There are other factors involved that have input such as the DNR, NRC, apparently the USDA, etc.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2birdie

My bad sorry. My only point being , there is / was alot of confusion early in the year about how one can LEGALLY hunt pigs.

No one I spoke with was able to give any definante ans. 

Ive learned more from this thread than I did in all of my conversations with
the dnr.


----------



## kristie

Hi all,
Made it through the pile on the desk and here's what I've got so far since my last list of locations.

*St. Joseph County*- early Nov.- 2 pigs seen , near M-216, west of US 131, 05S 12W, sect 15.
*Cheboygan County*- late Oct.- pig sighted, prior kills reported- off Minch Rd. 37N 02W sect. 7,8. Feral pigs have been reported in this area for a couple years now.
*Cass County*- 11-17-07- feral pig killed- near Marcellus off M-216- 05S 13W
*Gratiot County*- 11-15-07- feral pig killed- 09N 01W sect. 23- was one of three pigs, crop damage seen here, has seen up to 8 pigs prior to this kill.
*Clinton County*- pig killed 11-15-07- havent gotten a specific location yet.
*Bay County*- 11-15-07- pig picture from trail cam- near Bentley, 18N 03E, dont have more specific location yet.
*Houghton County*- spring 2007- pig carcass found- ½ mile south of Baltic, 54N 34W sect. 21.
*Mecosta County*- 11-9-07- feral pig sighted- off Garfield Rd. near Big Rapids, 15N 09W sect. 32
*Arenac/Gladwin*- Lame Duck Foot Access Trail area (Moffatt Twp- Arenac Co.) Lame Duck B pig area, I-75, state land- northern portion of twp.
*Gladwin* ORV trail, trail head parking lot (Grim twp- Gladwin Co.) M-61 and South Centerfire Trail-east side of raod, Molasses River Flooding No. 3 marsh, tall weeds {18N 02E sects. 11,12,13,14,23,24.
*Ogemaw Co*.- Cabin Lake area- M-33 south of M-55
*Ogemaw Co*.- West Branch Airport area.
*Roscommon Co*.- Baccus Creek Dam picnic area, Baccus Creek Flooding, Denton Creek Dam area, pigs seen at these locations.

These reports don't include locations of the pigs killed recently reported in the news links on this thread, I'm still trying to contact those individuals.
I'll post more as I get more specific locations.
On a side note, regulations are tricky about "hunting" pigs, because you can't legally "hunt" them. You can however kill feral pigs, if you are in the field legally hunting with any valid MI hunting permit for MI game species. Feral pigs are not a Michigan Game animal.
Also, St. Joseph County isn't on the approved list for killing feral pigs, but we did contact the county prosecutor earlier this week, and I expect to hear back within about a week, I'll post when it's open.
On a law slant, we've written new language for the Livestock at Large Law, that would allow shooting of feral pigs state-wide, year round, and it will probably be sent to legislators in the next few months, they've been tied up with the budget issue.
Hope this information helps, and good luck all.
Go pig posse!!:help:
Kristie


----------



## GMslave

Just to clarify: it should be perfectly legal for me to try and hunt cottontail rabbits from a treestand w/ a .44 Mag, and IF a pig should happen to walk by while I am in my stand (hunting rabbits w/ small game license), I can blast it. Correct ??


----------



## kristie

hunt from a tree stand??
As long as you were following all the small game license hunting regs. you would be ok.
Nice try.
:lol:


----------



## the rapids

kristie and or anyone who may know-

has research been done on the predation of escaped pigs by coyotes or other predators? or maybe just any sign that the pigs may be preyed upon?

if predators and hunters cannot keep the numbers in check, i have a 6 letter solution....dare i suggest....wolves?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

For the most part we don't have any predators here that would have much impact if any at all on the feral hogs. Coyotes may take a piglet now and then, but would more likely become a hog dinner.....

Those of you setting out to hunt them.... remember, hogs have better hearing and better sence of smell than any other animal we have here in Michigan..... their sense of smell can only be compared to that of a bloodhound.... no joke.

I don't believe that even the hardest hunting will have a great impact on the population as a whole..... certain groups may get taken out, but on a whole I believe they are here to stay.

Clyde


----------



## kristie

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> For the most part we don't have any predators here that would have much impact if any at all on the feral hogs. Coyotes may take a piglet now and then, but would more likely become a hog dinner.....
> 
> Those of you setting out to hunt them.... remember, hogs have better hearing and better sence of smell than any other animal we have here in Michigan..... their sense of smell can only be compared to that of a bloodhound.... no joke.
> 
> I don't believe that even the hardest hunting will have a great impact on the population as a whole..... certain groups may get taken out, but on a whole I believe they are here to stay.
> 
> Clyde




though I could see a wolf going after a pig, there are still pigs at large in the upper peninsula, so if wolves are taking pigs, they aren't getting them all, and we haven't had a confirmed "pig killed by wolf", though that doesn't mean it hasn't happened. I'll see if there is any predators on pig research from other states, but to my knowledge, there isn't a whole lot......
Kristie


----------



## Whit1

Kristie,
Thanks for all that you have done in this thread.


----------



## Ninja

the rapids said:


> kristie and or anyone who may know-
> 
> has research been done on the predation of escaped pigs by coyotes or other predators? or maybe just any sign that the pigs may be preyed upon?
> 
> if predators and hunters cannot keep the numbers in check, i have a 6 letter solution....dare i suggest....wolves?


Wolves??? :yikes:


----------



## kristie

Whit1 said:


> Kristie,
> Thanks for all that you have done in this thread.


No problem, ya'all are fun to work with.

ps....way to take the bait Ken:16suspect


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Whit1 said:


> Kristie,
> Thanks for all that you have done in this thread.


 


THANKS SO MUCH KRISTI!!!!!!!!!!!!
tb


----------



## hitechman

Clean out your PM box---it's full.

In response to your PM on trapping.........I'll speak with the club officers at our next meeting and let you know--meeting won't be until the 3rd week in January. Haven't heard anything more on the pigs, but I have not been there or talked with any of the other members. I'll make it a point to discuss this with them.

Congrats on your first deer (other thread).

Steve


----------



## kristie

sorry....and thanks...


----------



## spk131

I heard that someone about 6 miles from my families property, in omer, shot one.


----------



## TrekJeff

Someone mentioned trapping and it reminded me of when I was in texas. Cages were set out and designed in a way where the pigs could enter, but couldn't get out. When the guys would head back to the cage, usually in the morning, they had a good number of pigs. The cages were pretty big, like 15x20. 

Is this the sort of trapping you are looking into?
http://www.limestonemedia.com/how-to-plans/wild-hog-portable-trap-2.htm


----------



## solohunter

my mind has been spinning ideas of a large cage near the swamp if they move into the area,,,,,, just had not figured the one way gate out yet,,,


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

The gate is a very simple system..... it is hinged at the top on the inside of the trap. The door is just left down and a pigs natural rooting insticts will cause them to go around the cage to find an opening, when the door is found they will push it open and enter allowing the door to swing back down. The door itself needs to be a bit larger than the opening.
This is what they consider a multiple pig trap.

Clyde


----------



## swampbuck

they are illegal on public land and private for that matter unless approved by usda, we tried to get permission early in the game.


----------



## kristie

Hi all,
Here are the reports from 11/17/07 until now.
*Feral pigs sighted:*
11/19/2007:	Calhoun-03S	06W 14, 1 pig seen, near I-69 and F Drive South
12/11/2007:	Menominee-40N 25W 8, 2 pigs seen, near M-69 and Shiverski Rd.
12/13/2007:	Delta-	40N 19W 3, 1 pig seen, near Isabella and Moss Lake
12/18/07:	Hillsdale-07S	01W	14, pig seen, north-west of Hudson
01/09/2008:	Allegan-01N	11W	,numerous seen and damage, north of Plainwell near 9th St.
*Feral pigs killed:*
10/19/07: Otsego	31N	02W	25 Otsego Co., west of Martindale, near Kubacki and F44 Rds.
10/25/07:	Gratiot	09N	01W	14, near M-57 and Mason Rds.
10/25/07:	Gratiot	09N	01W	14, near M-57 and Mason Rds.
10/25/07:	Gratiot	09N	01W	14, near M-57 and Mason Rds.
11/15/07:	Clinton
11/16/07:	Mecosta 
11/17/07:	Cass	05S	13W, near Marcellus off of M-216
11/17/07:	Gratiot 09N	01W	23, near Ferden and Woodbridge Rds.
12/08/07:	Montcalm	12N	10W, near Cutler Rd. and the Muskegon River
12/08/07:	Montcalm	12N	10W, near Cutler Rd. and the Muskegon River
12/16/07:	Gladwin , 17N 01E , Billings Twp.
12/18/07:	Hillsdale	07S	01W	14, north-west of Hudson
12/19/07:	Arenac	19N	03E, north of Bentley (this may be feral pigs from the Gladwin M-61/Centerfire Trail group)

(for last update go to post # 124 in this thread)

Thanks to everyone who has called or emailed reports.
Here's a bit is speculation from me, it seems the group of pigs that were first seen around M-61 and E. Centerfire Lane Trl. may have moved east, as feral pig activity has been steadily increasing north of Bentley.

Dadf, what's your email again??
or you may just copy this over to the other forum.....
More later I'm sure,
Kristie


----------



## hitechman

Kristie--Ya missed post 154 in your compilation.
Steve


----------



## kristie

Note to all, post # 154 should be included (I'll add it)....
I assumed that others had seen it....
I stand corrected.
.........One 110 pound pig shot near M-57/Meridian Road (Saginaw-Gratiot County Line) November 28--2 others with it. Another spottted in the same area on November 30--tracked 4 miles (north) through SGSGA and into private land (tracking halted at this point).
Glad you're watching my back.....:evil:


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Hogs go wild in Michigan: Rise in sightings and population threaten boar hunting operations

Last week state wildlife officials released new data that show Michigan's wild hog population is feverishly increasing and has infiltrated four new counties since last year, bringing the total number of counties with feral swine sightings up to 56 in both the Upper and Lower peninsulas.

"The pigs are breeding. They breed twice a year and can have up to 10 piglets a litter. One person saw a sow with 20 pigs. The Michigan weather is not discouraging them," said Kristine Brown, with the Wildlife Disease Laboratory in the state Department of Natural Resources. 

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080129/METRO/801290379/1408/LOCAL

Map http://www.michigan.gov/documents/emergingdiseases/MI_feralswinemap_203353_7.pdf

DISEASE RISKS ASSOCIATED WITH INCREASING FERAL SWINE NUMBERS AND DISTRIBUTION IN THE UNITED STATES http://www.michigan.gov/documents/emergingdiseases/Hutton_Pig_Paper_177657_7.doc


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Ban all hog ranch / breeding, etc... activity like the DNR wants... Why should the entire state suffer the consequences of the damage because of a handful of businesses??? :irked: And then when the ranches can't control or maintain their "property" or will not pay up on the any fines for damages due, then who pays?? You and me!! And who's responsible???? The DNR on limited funds.... Duh?!?! 

"Open your eyes!!! Learn from Oklahoma and Texas people?!?!?!" :rant: :banghead3 

Here's an updated map too... 
http://www.michigan.gov/images/emergingdiseases/FSopencountiesMDAmap081507_205747_7.jpg

tb


----------



## BUCK MASTER

*After reading all the postings i never got clarification on what type of gun or ammo can be used.*
*So I just called:*
*Lt. David Vansumeren*
Plainwell Operations Service Center
And he told me we can use a rifle in rifle zones, and shotgun slugs in the south zones.
As for baiting...since a pig will eat anything he told me i could use anything, such as cheap chicken legs or other meat.
Good luck,
People for Eating Tasty Animals


----------



## One Eye

tbbassdaddy said:


> Ban all hog ranch / breeding, etc... activity like the DNR wants... Why should the entire state suffer the consequences of the damage because of a handful of businesses??? :irked: And then when the ranches can't control or maintain their "property" or will not pay up on the any fines for damages due, then who pays?? You and me!! And who's responsible???? The DNR on limited funds.... Duh?!?!
> 
> "Open your eyes!!! Learn from Oklahoma and Texas people?!?!?!" :rant: :banghead3
> 
> Here's an updated map too...
> http://www.michigan.gov/images/emergingdiseases/FSopencountiesMDAmap081507_205747_7.jpg
> 
> tb


Those cries continue to sound very familiar to another "animal killing" related business. When are we as a state going to wake up and protect our natural resources. Our lakes are already poisoned forever by exotic invaders in the name of "foreign trade".

It is time for Michigan to fight back.

Dan


----------



## casscityalum

Hey I have video from my friends phone. He said he saw some pigs east of Brown City running loose. This would be just north of Capac I didnt believe him but I have video from his phone. I dont know how to put it up though. Im going to try but if someone knows help me out. Pretty cool video

Just found Out Id have to buy apple quick time for 30 bucks to get it to where I could save it. I want to show you guys the video but youd need my phone and password so Im not going to do that. Kriste how can I help you guys?


----------



## kristie

You've already helped by posting your pig observation and sharing the location. I'll add it to the list.


----------



## Ninja

BUCK MASTER said:


> *After reading all the postings i never got clarification on what type of gun or ammo can be used.*
> *So I just called:*
> *Lt. David Vansumeren*
> Plainwell Operations Service Center
> And he told me we can use a rifle in rifle zones, and shotgun slugs in the south zones.


 
This is incorrect.

If I am legally hunting coyotes in the Southern Zone with a centerfire rifle, and I see a pig, I can legally shoot it with my centerfire rifle.

Rifle Zone/Shotgun Zone boundaries only apply from Nov.10th-30th, and all other Firearm Deer Seasons. 

Try calling Lansing's DNR Law Division for the real answers.


----------



## Nwing

Exactly!
If I want to run over to Gratiot state game area, and set up along side a nice opening with lot's of hog tracks in hopes that a coyote will wander by looking for pigllets, and cary my .300 mag..I'm perfectly legal to do so.
If a hog just happens to come down the trail...I'm perfectly legal to shoot it
BTW, I'm sure that piglet sounding calls make good "coyote" calls also.



Ninja said:


> This is incorrect.
> 
> If I am legally hunting coyotes in the Southern Zone with a centerfire rifle, and I see a pig, I can legally shoot it with my centerfire rifle.
> 
> Rifle Zone/Shotgun Zone boundaries only apply from Nov.10th-30th, and all other Firearm Deer Seasons.
> 
> Try calling Lansing's DNR Law Division for the real answers.


----------



## Ninja

Hey Kristie,
I'll be taking out a few 'yotes for a pheasant farm next week.....any piggly-wigglies near the Oakland/Livingston border???


----------



## kristie

Hey Ken and friends,
The closest sighting to the border between these counties occured in Indian Springs MetroPark on Ware Rd. in Oakland County. There are not yet any reports on or very close to the border. The metropark report was of numerous pigs, that were black, bristly and ugly. The sighting is from early summer 2007. I haven't heard if these pigs have been killed or recovered. If ya'all see any feral pigs while out this weekend, drop me a note and good luck!!! 
Kristie
(Go pig patrol!!!)


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Too bad Michigan DNR doesn't have the extra funds to take advantage of air war against feral pigs. It is so much easier to spot moose, elk, and cover the far off road territory with white snow background and no leaves. So why wouldn't the idea work for feral pigs in Michigan? An off season volunteer crop duster could be recruited to help the DNR spot the pigs and then let the DNR go in with the helicopter for the select kills.

NE - Marksman in helicopter helps kill feral pigs

A marksman shooting from a helicopter helped kill 69 feral pigs around Harlan County Reservoir on Feb. 23.

The Nebraska Game and Parks Commission coordinated the operation as part of an on-going program to kill all wild hogs in the state. The animals represent a threat to domestic and wild animals, crops and wildlife habitat, according to a commission news release.

http://www.journalstar.com/articles/2008/03/02/news/nebraska/doc47c90abb85f47360216912.txt


----------



## michigandeerslayer

casscityalum said:


> Hey I have video from my friends phone. He said he saw some pigs east of Brown City running loose. This would be just north of Capac I didnt believe him but I have video from his phone. I dont know how to put it up though. Im going to try but if someone knows help me out. Pretty cool video
> 
> Just found Out Id have to buy apple quick time for 30 bucks to get it to where I could save it. I want to show you guys the video but youd need my phone and password so Im not going to do that. Kriste how can I help you guys?


where did your buddy see them at? I hunt up that way


----------



## Ninja

michigandeerslayer said:


> where did your buddy see them at? I hunt up that way


 
_Well then, get your weapons--your quiver and bow--and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game....._


----------



## michigandeerslayer

Ninja said:


> _Well then, get your weapons--your quiver and bow--and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game....._


thats a good idea ken


----------



## Spartaned

Ninja said:


> _Well then, get your weapons--your quiver and bow--and go out to the open country to hunt some wild game....._


Ah yes...a quote from Genesis...Isaac telling Esau to go out and hunt...


----------



## solohunter

Ebowhunter said:


> Direction to clarification would be great.
> 
> I am not about to shoot a feral pig with my .22 rimfire and I can not carry slugs for my shotgun out of season and my .243 is a bit large for squirrels and rabbits.


per an earlier question in forums you can carry slugs with small game license.
also dont over look coyotes with a small game lic. and the 243 would fit the bill for that. and as mentioned possum  no specified caliber,,,,,,, I would suspect all the CO,s are very aware of the pig issue and might overlook small trangressions of the exsisting rules if you are truley Pig hunting under the color of small game license. call your local CO if you are in doubt.


----------



## Ninja

solohunter said:


> per an earlier question in forums you can carry slugs with small game license.
> also dont over look coyotes with a small game lic. and the 243 would fit the bill for that. and as mentioned possum  no specified caliber,,,,,,, I would suspect all the CO,s are very aware of the pig issue and* might overlook small trangressions of the exsisting rules* if you are truley Pig hunting under the color of small game license. call your local CO if you are in doubt.


There are no transgressions in the situations you described above. They are perfectly legal.
The only restrictions occur from Nov. 10-14.

You may small game hunt with a rifle or shotgun w/slugs in any Zone of the state, all year long, except Nov. 10-14.


----------



## GRJohnnyRingo

but I think I'll just keep my mouth shut....

:lolleader (I won't tell......really)


Is that supposed to be the Feral pig posse supreme advisor / cheerleader??

I think there is something here she is not telling us! Come on Kristie, spill the beans!
:evilsmile


----------



## Rudi's Dad

I dont have time to read back thru, but can you post an approximate body count by best estimates? I mean is this all a pig watching program or are some animals being removed in any numbers to be meaningful?


----------



## Ninja

Rudi's Dad said:


> I dont have time to read back thru, but can you post an approximate body count by best estimates? I mean is this all a pig watching program or are some animals being removed in any numbers to be meaningful?


I have heard that over 150 have been killed and blood/heads submitted for testing.

Kristie, (Pig-Lady :evil can probably give you a better count.


----------



## JoeJoe

I have been reading this forum and checking on the sightings In Otsego county. This past weekend I did some checking with locals in the area. There was at one point a Neighbor who was having problems with the domestic hogs getting loose and numerous times having to round them up. I spoke to a teenager who said he could see hogs on the slopes of treetops but they were quite a distance from him. 

Is it possible these sightings are the domestic hogs that kept getting loose?


----------



## wally-eye

JoeJoe said:


> I have been reading this forum and checking on the sightings In Otsego county. This past weekend I did some checking with locals in the area. There was at one point a Neighbor who was having problems with the domestic hogs getting loose and numerous times having to round them up. I spoke to a teenager who said he could see hogs on the slopes of treetops but they were quite a distance from him.
> 
> Is it possible these sightings are the domestic hogs that kept getting loose?




I'm sure a lot of those are domestic hogs that have escaped but I should note that it only takes a very few short weeks for a pig to become totally feral.............and given the fact they breed like rabbits it doesn't take very many in any area to cause major problems.


----------



## kristie

Close guess Ken. That is a minimal number, as I'm sure I don't get reports for all the pigs killed in the state, just reports from people willing to call or email. But 152 feral pigs have been confirmed killed thus far.
I'll address the question in post Joe Joe's post in a bit, but Wall-eye pretty much nailed a valid explanation.
Kristie
" the FPPSA"...Ken, make note of my new title.........


----------



## kristie

Marquette County-
T 43N, R 25W, sections 24 and 25. Locations visited today (June 24th, 2008) by MDNR)
Found: Numerous areas where have been severely disturbed/uprooted and lacked most groundcover. These excavation sites ranged in size from 20 ft by 20 ft to 30 ft by 30 ft. The soil was exposed thoughout these patches, and in some areas soil had been dug creating wide areas up to 10 inches deep. Dozens of piles of excrement were found both along runways and within the excavated areas. The individual fecal pellets were very uniform in size, color, and shape at about 1.5 inches in diameter, black, and rouchly cubic in shape. They looked like small charcoal briquettes (pictures analysed determined consistant with swine feces). These pellets were not consistent with moose or bear droppings. Excavated areas seemed most common beneath mature spruce trees, but were also found in several size classes of aspen. This is a remote roadless area, but the digging, wallows, trails, and scat are consistant with feral swine.
I'll provide more details if we get them, this would be an area to hit!!!!!
Soooooo, go feral pig posse.....

the FPPSA
:help:


----------



## kristie

Iosco county is now on the list of open counties. It should show up on the map after the noon cache clear today (6-27-08).
the FPPSA


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Hey Kristie,
Where exactly were they seen in Iosco county? 

Thanks
Clyde


----------



## autumnlovr

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Hey Kristie,
> Where exactly were they seen in Iosco county?
> 
> Thanks
> Clyde


 Inquiring minds want to know....thanks!


----------



## Perferator

I've not been to this forum for quite a long time so you can imagine my delight in finding this thread on google.

I live in southern Charlevoix County not too far from the reported sighting in Antrim County. My home sits in the middle of deer hunting heaven. Last fall when on stand during the bow season there was something that came in right near last light. It wasnt a deer, not bear although the size was similar. The bait pile was cleaned out of all corn but a couple of sugar beets left. The critter came in very slowly and carefully, nibbled at the beets and then left the area after a stare down with me fully camo'd up in the cedar trees 20yds distant. I wish I couldve confirmed the sighting.

As for sign here in our area, last fall I left two gut piles from deer. My buddy and I usually designate a place to clean them out. One day I was checking for what ate the gut pile and there was something like coyote or small bear scat with mostly corn and vegetation. Feral pigs?? Maybe.

Our properties have a stream, swamp and is bordered by corn and alfalfa fields. Every night, all year long I'm scanning the fields. Nothing so far. Now that I know how close they are too us I'm going down into the creek bed in the swamp to see if anything is rooted up......so far, no rooting areas.

I'll let ya'll know if something comes up. Thanx for this thread.

Kristie, you are valuable here and to this effort. Charlevoix is still on the "no fire zone". That may change and I'll try to be on the lookout.


----------



## kristie

The Iosco County report is very recent and is of pig/s tearing up the understory cover of an oak grove near Van Etten Lake near the city of Oscoda (north east side of lake) on Loud Dr. about mid-lake along that road, I don't have the TRS here at home, but will post it when I get back to the master pig map in the office.
And thanks perf. for the Charlevoix info. The scat you report could have been pig. I'll post the pig scat pics I have also when back in the office, as well as more damage pics. for reference. It wouldn't suprise me for you to find pigs in the area you are in. Pigs will eat gut piles as well as bait. Glad you enjoy the thread.....
Also, we are in the process of talking to all county prosecutors, whether there is a sighting or damage yet or not, so I'll keep ya'all posted when counties open. This will be the process until the animal-at-large law changes occur.
Hope this information helps.
the FPPSA


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Thanks Kristie,
I may be up that way Monday or Tuesday, i'll see if I can swing around that way and check things out.... was this on private land or state/national forest?

Clyde


----------



## kristie

It was on private land, but now that the guys understory cover is gone, I'd espect the pigs to be looking for food, as in crops coming in, in that area, via streams or drainages, or whatever else is close they decide they can eat....
:evilsmile
:SHOCKED:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

For anyone interested,

What I have found, in hog areas you will find NO acorns, however, the areas I have been scouting the hogs seem to be still making their rounds with paths leading by most of the producing oaks.... so even though there are no acorns, the hogs are still checking those spots regularly.

Clyde


----------



## autumnlovr

kristie said:


> The Iosco County report is very recent and is of pig/s tearing up the understory cover of an oak grove near Van Etten Lake near the city of Oscoda (north east side of lake) on Loud Dr. about mid-lake along that road,
> It was on private land, but now that the guys understory cover is gone, I'd espect the pigs to be looking for food, as in crops coming in, in that area, via streams or drainages, or whatever else is close they decide they can eat....
> :evilsmile
> :SHOCKED:


SONAMABEECH!!!! You just described the property adjacent to me, and I've got the creek, acorn ridges and 3 food plots on my place. Looks like I'm going to have to get my posse out there. BTW, what hunting season is open now? Nuisance coyote or raccoon?


----------



## Ninja

autumnlovr said:


> SONAMABEECH!!!! You just described the property adjacent to me, and I've got the creek, acorn ridges and 3 food plots on my place. Looks like I'm going to have to get my posse out there. BTW, what hunting season is open now? Nuisance coyote or raccoon?


Several critters are open to hunting right now....all you need is your small game license and your good to go.


----------



## autumnlovr

Thanks Ken, I couldn't find the info on the DNR page....the table I looked at went from Sept (07) to Mar-31-08.


----------



## Ninja

autumnlovr said:


> Thanks Ken, I couldn't find the info on the DNR page....the table I looked at went from Sept (07) to Mar-31-08.


Look at the bottom of the table....they list several species open to hunting all year.


----------



## solohunter

ah cut and paste time

&#8226; *Species with Year-round Hunting Seasons* 
No closed hunting season for opossum, porcupine, red squirrel, skunk, thirteen-lined ground squirrel, weasel, woodchuck, English (house) sparrow, European starling, and feral pigeon (rock dove). Click on link for additional rules. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10874---,00.html

and from the link,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

 Printer Friendly  Text Version  Email Page  Text Size*Species with Year-round Hunting Seasons* 
[SIZE=-1]The following small game species may be taken year-round with a valid small game hunting license* except within state park and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14: 

opossum
porcupine
red squirrel
skunk
thirteen-lined ground squirrel 
woodchuck
weasel
The following species may be taken with a firearm year-round with any valid hunting license except within state park and recreation areas from April 1 to September 14:

English (house) sparrow
European starling
feral pigeon (rock dove)
*No license is required for a resident, resident's spouse or resident's children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live.
Please be sure to follow all applicable hunting laws and regulations.
[/SIZE]

check on the orange requirment??? always a good idea but not sure if required,,,


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> The camera is only about 24" or so off the ground.... i would guess that is only about a 100 lb hog..... just a baby.... late last years litter.....
> 
> No Kristie,
> 
> This was taken in another county, that at this time I prefer not to give out because.... The hogs in this area, as in many of the other areas I have been in are very skittish... we are working a "project" in this area, getting the hogs used to human scent..... after many, many hours in tree stands on regularly used trails, they would put their noses in the air, and not come into range, and stay in tall grasses when human scent is around, and scent block does not work....
> The reason we are working this "project" is in hopes of coming up with methods to make it easier for sportsman to take a hog....
> 
> I will tell you this, if you are scouting areas... stick to swamps, if you conclude that their is no possible way to get a shot.... thats where they are at.... I have actually been close enough at times to hogs in various areas to hear them, but never able to get a visual on them...... I'm talking areas that you can't see more than 10 feet......
> 
> I also want to caution everyone that goes out after hogs.... hogs for the most part run a strait line, and if you happen to be in that line, they will not turn..... The are VERY dangerous animals and should be hunted with as much, if not more caution than bear.....


Will they come into a small clearing for bait? Let's say a clearing the size of a baseball infield that is surrounded by cedar swamp??


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

We haven't been able to get them into a large clearing with bait..... they will come just to the edge, through those big snouts in the air, and have even had them circle the clearing doing this...... It is more of a game of cat and mouse, and sometimes you begin to wonder who the mouse is...:lol:

For the past three years, we have baited.... hogs hit the bait when we are not there, but have never once had them come any closer than the edge of a clearing.... That is what made me decided that dogs were the only chance we seemed to have..... we shall see.... i'm counting down the days.....
As I learn more, I will be more than happy to pass it on.....

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> We haven't been able to get them into a large clearing with bait..... they will come just to the edge, through those big snouts in the air, and have even had them circle the clearing doing this...... It is more of a game of cat and mouse, and sometimes you begin to wonder who the mouse is...:lol:
> 
> For the past three years, we have baited.... hogs hit the bait when we are not there, but have never once had them come any closer than the edge of a clearing.... That is what made me decided that dogs were the only chance we seemed to have..... we shall see.... i'm counting down the days.....
> As I learn more, I will be more than happy to pass it on.....
> 
> Clyde


Clyde, hope you dont mind all my questions. Hog habits and hunting is a whole new world to me. If you have a herd that is local can you put up a timed feeder and perhaps entice them out at last light....if the blind is far enough away? I'm trying to get a handle on this. I'd love to chase them down with hounds....but then, nothing like fair chase out in the wilds catching them unawares.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

I don't mind the questions at all, glad to see someone interested in persueing them....
I'm not sure of the legality of a feeder with a timer.... I would also like to find out about that, especially on state land, however, If you use bait you can always try an electronic device that makes the same sound, they do sell them, it is usually found under calls.... I havn't used one, but thought I would let you know of its availability.....
They are very inteligent animals and will very quickly learn the sound sound means food idea..... that still doesn't mean they won't wind you, but it is worth a try... I would try sitting at least 100 yards away, with a rifle with core lock ammo, and heavy knock down power.... also, remember the kill zone is lower and further forward on a hog, or if possible the best place to shoot them is behind the ear or in the neck...

Also, in regard to bait.... they do like grains, but adding anything sweet will always help.... don't try any high salt products, hogs can't sweat, therefore they stay away from it for the most part....

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Took another walk down into the swamp last night. I criss-crossed between 2 creek beds and a ridge looking for rooting areas but found none. I went about 1/2mi or more straight in.....the nearest homes and roads are about 3 1/2mi in that same direction. Good deep and isolated cedar swamp. This would be a good place for them to hole up if they came this way.

Clyde, we have a timed corn feeder that we could set up. There is a small "infield" size clearing in the cedars where we manually stock baitpiles for the tree stand. It was last light when something low and slow came in and stared me down....could very well have been a hog. Probably was.

I'm using Hornady 350gr interlocks in the 45-70 Guide Gun. It's my dream hunt for this rifle...it's what I got it for


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Perf,
You will find very little if any rooting this time of year.... feed is too easy to come by.... look for "deer" type tracks that have rounded, blunt toes, dung, and game trails that are wider than normally seen made by deer....

"It was last light when something low and slow came in and stared me down....could very well have been a hog. Probably was."

Now, this could very well have been a hog, or a bear... Hogs are by no means slow moving, I wish I had some of the videos that I have seen of hogs being bayed by dogs to share with everyone..... these animals are fast and mean.... I can't stress that enough..... they are not likely to charge unless cornered or injured, but aproach them as if they were bear....

Where are you located, I would be more than happy if you think you have hogs in your area, come and help you look for sign.... i'm not in need of new hunting areas (unless invited).... just offering some assistance....
I may have already been in your area.... seen my tracks yet? :lol:

Clyde
[/COLOR]


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Perf,
> You will find very little if any rooting this time of year.... feed is too easy to come by.... look for "deer" type tracks that have rounded, blunt toes, dung, and game trails that are wider than normally seen made by deer....
> 
> "It was last light when something low and slow came in and stared me down....could very well have been a hog. Probably was."
> 
> Now, this could very well have been a hog, or a bear... Hogs are by no means slow moving, I wish I had some of the videos that I have seen of hogs being bayed by dogs to share with everyone..... these animals are fast and mean.... I can't stress that enough..... they are not likely to charge unless cornered or injured, but aproach them as if they were bear....
> 
> Where are you located, I would be more than happy if you think you have hogs in your area, come and help you look for sign.... i'm not in need of new hunting areas (unless invited).... just offering some assistance....
> I may have already been in your area.... seen my tracks yet? :lol:
> 
> Clyde
> [/COLOR]




Clyde, I'm over here in Charlevoix.

I'm listening to all your tips. Now, I think there was one hog track. Under a stretch of cedar where you have mostly bare ground there was an area scuffed, with one little sappling rooted up. There was a track about the size of a 1 1/2yr old deer and had the rounded appearance. It was just a slight imprint (but very clearly defined) so wouldnt show in a picture. There was only one print that I could find and it did have the impression of a hog. We have tons of deer here so the ground is really marked up with deer tracks and sign.

Hey, if I find something I'll give you a holler!

Right now I'm dreaming of a mountain cur or pit bull for some real fun


----------



## Perferator

Hey Clyde, I just wanted to add another thought on the sighting last fall during bow season. It was light enough to tell the figure was a darker brown but not black. Sure wish I couldve seen it in more light. Could've been a bear in a dark brown phase?? I wish I knew.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

The woods has many unaswered questions... when you really think about it, the wilderness is quite a mystical realm..... you gotta love it....

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> The woods has many unaswered questions... when you really think about it, the wilderness is quite a mystical realm..... you gotta love it....
> 
> Clyde


I'm sitting here relaxing with a cup of coffee and the back door open to the deck when I hear this strange sound of some kind of critter out there 250yds distant. 

Yeah, there are some strange sounds and things that go bump in the night.


----------



## kristie

Monroe County is now in the list of Counties that allow the shooting of Feral Swine. I am updating the map on the website, it should be up by the end of the day.
Go Feral Pig Posse!!!


----------



## kristie

T 05S R 01E sect 24- Vischer Rd, and Marr Hwy, Brooklyn, MI. Single black hog seen, 100-150 lbs. I think we may have seen this pig before, and it's still at large. Anyone in that area care to go shoot it???
Please????
Thanks.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

If it were closer I would go.... with gas prices that could end up being some mighty expensive pork.....:yikes:


----------



## kristie

Got a group of guys working on it, in that area. Any luck up in the Oscoda area???


----------



## autumnlovr

I'm heading up to Oscoda tomorrow morning. We've moved the Women's Meet-N-Greet weekend from Hesperia to my place, check out the Women's forum for details.. (I'll be staying up thru the following weekend). I intend to do some scouting and will be armed with my small game license and other "appropriate tools". 
Hey Kristie, why don't you c'mon over to Oscoda sometime this weekend and meet the Women's Feral Pig Posse?


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> If it were closer I would go.... with gas prices that could end up being some mighty expensive pork.....:yikes:


Yeah it's taking the fun right out of it. Cant go on spontaneous mode anymore.

Soon enough those little hogs are going to be right in my backyard. Our farmers arent going to like it but at least they will have help getting rid of them.....and I'll be kickin' back enjoying the ham.


----------



## kristie

autumnlovr said:


> I'm heading up to Oscoda tomorrow morning. We've moved the Women's Meet-N-Greet weekend from Hesperia to my place, check out the Women's forum for details.. (I'll be staying up thru the following weekend). I intend to do some scouting and will be armed with my small game license and other "appropriate tools".
> Hey Kristie, why don't you c'mon over to Oscoda sometime this weekend and meet the Women's Feral Pig Posse?


I'd love to, but I'm on call this weekend, for potential work down here. Though there's nothin' I'd like better than looking for pig sign, and tryin for a chance at gettin one or two dead.......
I will take you up on an invite though if work ever slows down.
In the mean time. I hope you ladies find some pigs and take em down.....
Go WFPP!!!!!!!!!

And Perf, farmers aren't calling me for lists of hunters, but they seem more opened to approaches by hunters offering to kill the pigs damaging their crops....it's progress...and progress is good........


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> And Perf, farmers aren't calling me for lists of hunters, but they seem more opened to approaches by hunters offering to kill the pigs damaging their crops....it's progress...and progress is good........


You know one of the features of living rural is knowing all your neighbors. You should see us when we hunt the big ones in deer season

We have a group over here that runs coyotes with dogs (they often hunt near that sighting on M66 in Antrim county....I was with them one day a few years back). They would be the ones to ask about sign.

What would feral hogs eat in the deep snow of winter? I'd imagine they stick to deep cedar swamps where snow depth is reduced? If that is so, do they root in the deep snow? That would be easy to scout.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Kristie, your gonna have to get with us and run some hogs with the dogs this year, we could even possibly come down closer to your area, ..... take the samples you need and call it field work....

Perf... snow isn't much of a problem for hogs.... they are also known as boar dozers... they will root, bite, and chew their way through ice, or anything else that gets between them and food, and enjoy doing it..... they are very, very adaptable....


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Kristie, your gonna have to get with us and run some hogs with the dogs this year, we could even possibly come down closer to your area, ..... take the samples you need and call it field work....
> 
> Perf... snow isn't much of a problem for hogs.... they are also known as boar dozers... they will root, bite, and chew their way through ice, or anything else that gets between them and food, and enjoy doing it..... they are very, very adaptable....


Do you run them with dogs? What dogs do you use and how do you train them?

I've seen and read where mountain curs and pitbulls do quite well.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

I have a Plott start dog, and large terriers and help dogs.... many do use pits but that is mainly as catch dogs, it may be necessary for me to add a couple to my pack if too many hogs break when we go in to the bay.....
I'm prepared to do what I have to do.....

Many breeds are used, mostly black mouth curs, Plotts, (as well as verious other hounds), catahoulas, pits, jagd terriers, and dogos....


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

autumnlovr said:


> I'm heading up to Oscoda tomorrow morning. We've moved the Women's Meet-N-Greet weekend from Hesperia to my place, check out the Women's forum for details.. (I'll be staying up thru the following weekend). I intend to do some scouting and will be armed with my small game license and other "appropriate tools".
> Hey Kristie, why don't you c'mon over to Oscoda sometime this weekend and meet the Women's Feral Pig Posse?


I'm supposed be going up to Alpena Monday or Tuesday... maybe I'll swing around your way and take a look around.... I noticed there is state land North of you, how far is that from your place?

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Clyde, can you do "one man, one dog" for hogs? Can it be done? I really wouldnt want to start up a kennel though I have the room, it's just too involved for my schedule.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Perferator said:


> Clyde, can you do "one man, one dog" for hogs? Can it be done? I really wouldnt want to start up a kennel though I have the room, it's just too involved for my schedule.


 
I'm not going to say that it can't be done... however, it would require coming across just the right dog.... and i'm not sure it could be done then... and here is why...

A single dog could bring a hog to bay, the trouble comes when you approach to dispatch the hog.. many hogs will or try to break bay even with a number of dogs when you approach...


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I'm not going to say that it can't be done... however, it would require coming across just the right dog.... and i'm not sure it could be done then... and here is why...
> 
> A single dog could bring a hog to bay, the trouble comes when you approach to dispatch the hog.. many hogs will or try to break bay even with a number of dogs when you approach...


Thats when you need the catchers to have them by the ears

I'll be happy with sitting near a bait station.


----------



## Perferator

Hey Kristie,

My neighbor/hunting buddy and I were talking about wild hogs in Charlevoix area. He said that one of the farmer's publications (Farm Bureau, probably) had a 5 page article on hogs in michigan. He said it specifically mentioned Charlevoix as having feral hogs moved in and sighted. The author was plenty motivated/passionate in his pleas to eradicate them. He will look for the article though he might have pitched it out by now.

I cant find the article on line but still looking. Have you heard any "rumors" about this?


----------



## kristie

I don't have any Charleviox reports and haven't gotten any rumors. If you hear of anything substantial, or run into a potential contact, please let me know.
Thanks perf.


----------



## 4Wheel

Hello, new to this thread but wanted to chime in. I have a personal reason to wanna take a hog as I was charged by one when younger. I live in Cheboygan and am looking for areas to go ahead and find one. If you got any info for me I would be very grateful.

Tim


----------



## kristie

If you read back through the thread, you will find the locations for all of the Cheboyban sightings. You will probably have the best chance of finding feral pig sign if you start your scouting in the area east of 127, between Antkoviak and Extension Rds. That's the area with the most reports in Cheboygan Co. Good luck, and if you have time to read the whole thread, please do, it's pretty good, at least I think so.......:evil:
Best of luck....
K


----------



## kristie

Just talked to a guy who says he's heard of some pigs in the St Joseph River area northwest of Litchfield in Hillsdale county, near Mosherville Rd. He mentioned the Jonesville Conservation District knew about it??? So if there is anyone down in that area that would like to check it out, the guy said there have been pigs seen in the area a number of times. This is the first I've heard about it.
Thanks FPP and good luck!!!!
K
:help:


----------



## Buddwiser

OK, now that coyote season has opened, lets assume I shoot a pig instead of a coyote. Now what? Do we need to call the DNR to see the pig or report it by phone or e-mail? How does one prepare a pig for butchering? All the programs I've seen concerning hunting them show the pig being taken out of the field without gutting. Yes/No? The way my yote hunting has been going, I'll probably see more pigs than yotes. :lol:


----------



## kristie

You don't have to call or email the DNR, but it's encouraged, by me (cause I'll get the email and take the report). It's voluntary. The plus side, is the more reports if sightings and kills we have here, the more we can target the feral pigs. Also, we do collect disease testing samples, blood samples and heads. If you want to keep the pig head, we could still test the blood for disease. Let me know if you'd like blood kits. If you shoot a pig and don't have a kit, you can collect some blood in a clean container and keep it cool until you can get it to a DNR field office. As far gutting in the field or not, I'm not sure what's best, but if you do gut in the field, try not to leave the guts in the field. We have found pseudorabies in feral pigs in Saginaw County in the southwest corner of the county. If dogs get into gut piles that are from infected pigs, the dogs can get pseudorabies, and get sick and die. Pseudorabies does not make people sick.
My email is [email protected]

Hey Clyde, any field dressing tips??

Oh, and I really like pictures of dead feral pigs........

Hope this info. helps. Shoot out anymore questions ya got....

Go Feral Pig Posse!!!

:help:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Buddwiser said:


> OK, now that coyote season has opened, lets assume I shoot a pig instead of a coyote. Now what? Do we need to call the DNR to see the pig or report it by phone or e-mail? How does one prepare a pig for butchering? All the programs I've seen concerning hunting them show the pig being taken out of the field without gutting. Yes/No? The way my yote hunting has been going, I'll probably see more pigs than yotes. :lol:


Especially this time of year, I would recommend you gut you hog on the spot.... Gut it like you would a deer. 

Clyde


----------



## autumnlovr

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I'm supposed be going up to Alpena Monday or Tuesday... maybe I'll swing around your way and take a look around.... I noticed there is state land North of you, how far is that from your place?
> 
> Clyde


Sorry Clyde...I was up there and didn't have the laptop so I was cut off from M-S. I'll send you a PM with info on where my place is. Both my neighbor and I did a lot of scouting and didn't see a thing. The skeeters & other misc. biting bugs are NASTY right now with all the rain we've had up there, especially down in the tall weeds of the creek bed. I set up a couple game-cams and hopefully will get some pics.


----------



## kristie

I hope to confirm it tomorrow. I'll post info. when I get it. Also, a few more emails to delve through for more. Stay tuned.


----------



## kristie

Here goes.

Iron County- 7/26/08. T44N R37W sect. 33. Near US2, east of Forest Rd. 3920. Trail cam pic taken of feral pig looked to be about 100 lbs.

Clinton County- 5-24-08. T08N R02W sect. 12. Near Maple Rapids Rd. between Chandler and Krepps Rds. Three feral swine spotted by hunters.

Delta County- 6/20/08. T40N R21W sect. 7. Near Schaawe Lake and T Rds. Feral pig seen in the shallows of Schaawe Lake on Stonington Peninsula, black in color, exited the water, shook off, entered the woods, seen by kayaker.

Washtenaw County- 7/21/08. T04S R03E. 3 Feral pigs shot 3 miles southwest of Manchester. Other sitings reported in the area. I am still following up on this report. Hope to post more detailed location information when I get it. If anyone esle has heard about these, please post.

Thanks, and good luck posse.


----------



## kristie

Montcalm/Kent County border- 8-10-08
pig seen coming out of a corn field near Gould Lake and Myers Lake Ave., just east of US 131 in the Sand Lake area. The corn field has alot of crop damage. Anyone in the area might swing over and offer to take a look around for the pig.........

Go FPP


----------



## SevenMaryThree

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Especially this time of year, I would recommend you gut you hog on the spot.... Gut it like you would a deer.
> 
> Clyde


My guess is you've not shot a lot of hogs....

If you want edible, _uncontaminated_ meat the LAST thing you want to do is eviscerate that nasty critter in the field. 

Get it back to civilization (relatively soon) and wash it with a hose and scrub brush, or better yet a power washer...like at the quarter car wash. 

Then skin and pull the hide off, taking down the meat from the OUTSIDE with the hog is hung. It'll be easier to dispose of the unedible portions of the hog, and the meat will be safe. 

PLENTY of hogs get shot in Texas in 100+ degree heat every day. Those fellas have perfected the science. 

This is just my experience...if you want to gut 'em, go right ahead.


----------



## jackbob42

Kristie, You may want to contact LarryA on here. He said he had an encounter a few nights ago while coonhunting. He probably hasn't gotten around to getting on here yet.


----------



## kristie

Jackbob......is that like Ricky Bobby..........anyways......I'll hit him up with a PM if'in he doesn't find this thread in the next day or so.....or if you talk to him my email [email protected] ....... I'll post the report when I talk to him......rock on and thanks for the tip.....
You are now a member of the Feral Pig Posse!!! 

Go FPP:woohoo1:


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Please make a extra effort to see this Alpena presentation if you possibly can. Kristie did a great job at MUCC Convention with her PPoint presentation, a clear speaker, and direct with Q&A. You will be impressed and informed.


----------



## kristie

I do my best to answer all questions I can, and provide as much info. possible.
K


----------



## Ninja

kristie said:


> in the Alpena area....I'm presenting "Feral Swine in Michigan" tomorrow night in Alpena. It's the presentation that was given at the Ag. commission meeting, the MUCC convention, and the National Feral Swine Conference, but will have updated location info. Here's the link to the MUCC website for info.
> http://mucc.org/calendar/index.php
> See ya there if you can make it.
> Kristie
> Title: District 7 Meeting
> Date: 9-9-2008
> Time: 7:00 PM
> Location: German-American Marksman Club


This sounds fun and informative.....any members from here going???


----------



## kristie

For some reason, I had Alpena in my head....the meeting tonight is in Auburn Hills....just google the German-American Marksman Club for Directions.......
Dang I'm glad I re-read that email.....
:lol:
Kristie


----------



## thunder river outfitters

kristie said:


> The large group of reported pigs in Gladwin are around M-61 and Center Fire Lane Trl....but I wouldn't be suprised to see pigs up near Sugar Springs, I just don't have reports from there yet.
> Kristie


 
i hunt that area very heavy, and yes there is alot around sugar springs into meredith


----------



## FIJI

I live right around the corner. See you there Kristie.

The club is on Auburn Road just east of the I-75 overpass


----------



## autumnlovr

Darn! I read this at 7:05....I could have gone to the meeting but it's about 40-45 minutes from my house. I'll never make it now! Ah well....give us a report please Fiji.
Thanks!


----------



## FIJI

Kristie put on a very nice presentation. Good excuse for me stop in at the G.A.M. club that I've been driving past all these years
I finally put a face to her name and "gleaned" some info that will hopefully, help me do my part on the Gladwin Co herd !

Fair warning guys...Kristie and MORE than hold her own with hecklers !:evil:

Now.....get out and bag a pig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

err....Eradicate those Nuisance Invasives !!!!!!


----------



## Ninja

FIJI said:


> Kristie put on a very nice presentation. Good excuse for me stop in at the G.A.M. club that I've been driving past all these years
> I finally put a face to her name and "gleaned" some info that will hopefully, help me do my part on the Gladwin Co herd !
> 
> Fair warning guys...Kristie and MORE than hold her own with hecklers !:evil:
> 
> Now.....get out and bag a pig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> err....Eradicate those Nuisance Invasives !!!!!!


She knows her stuff...and is very good at what she does....she truly cares....a rarity among the bureaucrats and politico's.


----------



## Perferator

**bump**


----------



## SNIPER17HMR

ok this might be dumb and it probably has already be covered but i missed it in the 24 pages on the subject so i have to ask if i am hunting same game with a valid license and i see a hog can i shot him with a sidearm?


----------



## SNIPER17HMR

can you carry slugs or buckshot while hunting same game as long is it is not deer season


----------



## tjstebb

I have a question? the answer maybe within the 25 pages of this post but i could'nt find it......The wife and i where talking about this pig problem after she seen something on the news about it tonight....well i went to the dnr website within a post from kristi and it says that there are some counties in the state that you CANNOT shoot them?? I thought till now that you could shoot them in any county?

TJ


----------



## solohunter

SNIPER17HMR said:


> ok this might be dumb and it probably has already be covered but i missed it in the 24 pages on the subject so i have to ask if i am hunting same game with a valid license and i see a hog can i shot him with a sidearm?


legally carried yes, And this brings up the interesting question, I carry a legal concealed handgun while bow hunting along with a small game license, while not wearing orange can I bust a cap into a pig that is not threanening me?? 

and this is from the same hunter who several years back had to shoot a growling racoon off his tree stand about 30 minutes before daylight or get bit in the face by an upset ****,,,, , I won!!!


----------



## solohunter

SNIPER17HMR said:


> can you carry slugs or buckshot while hunting same game as long is it is not deer season


per boehr.; can carry slugs year around, except in firearm season - UNLESS you have a valid license then its a year round carry.


----------



## solohunter

tjstebb said:


> I have a question? the answer maybe within the 25 pages of this post but i could'nt find it......The wife and i where talking about this pig problem after she seen something on the news about it tonight....well i went to the dnr website within a post from kristi and it says that there are some counties in the state that you CANNOT shoot them?? I thought till now that you could shoot them in any county?
> 
> TJ


kristie has a map showing the legal counties, search her site a little more its there , most are open if they have a pig problem,,

ok here it is,,, http://www.michigan.gov/images/emergingdiseases/FSopencountiesMDAmap081507_205747_7.jpg

wow she hasnt updated it since july!!!!!! JK/ not many left to add,,


----------



## kristie

so I forgot to change the date on the map :yikes:...it's up to date though...thanks for posting the link, and lots of feral pigs running around west of Ann Arbor and west of Saline right now in Washtenaw county right now. Over 20 reports from the two areas in the last 7 days. I'll post as many reports as I can tomorrow.........Bethel Church Rd. is a great place to start.
More on that later.

An idea for those new to the thread.....start here and go backwards...

Thought I post reports from all over the state there are a number of MSers here that have cool field experience that they have shared in this thread on finding and getting feral pigs dead...... 

...also, I was thinking of starting another feral pig thread/s but want to ask Steve and some mods their opinions regarding how to effictively share the information about sightings in different areas/MU's of the state, and answer questions about the feral swine working group activities like legislation,education and outreach, swine control and removal techniques, etc........so any ideas ya'all have would be great.
Also, what do you all think about a Feral Pig Posse Social Group?


----------



## autumnlovr

Kristie.....3:18am and still posting? Are you just getting home from breakfast after the bar? J/K! I'm sure you were up late cutting up something or other. I think a FPPSA social get-together could be fun but finding an acceptable place could be difficult. I say just pick a place, post it & see who shows. Or, do you mean one of those online/off-forum social groups?


----------



## kristie

From a MUCC district mtg, did a Feral Swine presentation. :lol:
I was talking about setting up a social group in the MS forum.....
K


----------



## HillbillyinMI

Since the kill zone of a hog is so different than that of a deer i just thought that it would be a good idea to remind everyone of it's exact location. It is much smaller and further forward than that of a deer, and the spinal cord is not as high. This site has detailed photos of a hog being butchered in such a way as to demonstrate proper shot placement.

http://www.texasboars.com/anatomy.html

With all the hunters that will be in the woods the next few months, it is my hope that many of us (especially myself) will get to make use of the info and help Kristie out. Remember that unlike a bad shot on a deer, a mature hog when wounded can be dangerous and aggressive. 

Good luck and happy grilling to all.


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> the feral pigs down near Ann Arbor were spotted in the Burger King parking lot, and in the U of M. arboretum.........in suburb backyards......some don't like being near people....sadly enough, some don't mind....that's why it's a really good idea to shoot them first change you get. If they are seen in city limits where it's illegal to discharge a firearm, the local police can be called, the MDNR RAP line, we'll send out a CO, or animal control, or a local DNR field office.
> Kristie
> 
> and luck yet perf?????


I'm not going to have a chance to get out until tomorrow. No dogs, so it's just good ole huntin'. Now that I know they really are here (I've just been going on my own hunches and intuition) there is a sense of determination. I dont want these things in the swamps here. Not many of us hunters in Norwood township and especially those that want to go after hogs.

Kristie, what's up with the yellow tags in the ears? Are these the ones getting loose from being pen raised for the game ranches?


----------



## kristie

As far as ear tagged pigs....if you can read them...the plastic tags won't tell you much....they usually have double digit numeric codes, can be used on all types of livestock.....mean pigs have come from a captive facility, not born in the wild. If you shoot a pig check the ears for a metal clip tag. The metal clip tags are used to track inventory of disease testing of pigs like swine brucellosis and bovine TB testing, and the alpha numeric code can not only be used to trace the state of origin, it can trace the pig back to the facility if the facility has kept record of purchase.....note the use of the word if.

Prior question regarding Shia. county pig sightings, have not heard anything from over there lately, if you read back in the thread, there are a couple of sightings. I'm swamped with CWD deer head work right now, so sorry I've been lax in responding in here lately, I'm trying to keep up.
Kristie


----------



## BrokenWing

"the feral pigs down near Ann Arbor were spotted in the Burger King parking lot, and in the U of M. "


Those were not feral pigs just Uof M cheerleaders.:lol:

Go Green Go White


----------



## thunder river outfitters

BrokenWing said:


> "the feral pigs down near Ann Arbor were spotted in the Burger King parking lot, and in the U of M. "
> 
> 
> Those were not feral pigs just Uof M cheerleaders.:lol:
> 
> Go Green Go White


 
lmao,,,way to funny:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## kristie

Barry county is now added to the list of open counties. I'll add it to the map on the DNR website sometime tomorrow. Prosecutor is on board.

Also, report from Huron county. I'll be calling the county prosecutor tomorrow. Feral pig seen on Pinnebog Rd. between Berne Rd. and W. Richardson Rd. on the 27th, Sept.

Another Washtenaw report, 2 feral pigs seen on the 25th corner of Hoppe Rd. and Old US Hwy 12 in Chelsea scavenging dead animals. Reported by Fedex Driver......Rock on. Word is getting out.

I'll add more reports when I make it through the pile.

Go FPP.

:help:


----------



## BrokenWing

PM your way


----------



## Ninja

why do the prosecutters need to be on board i thoight you said it was now legal to shoot them anywhere in the state


----------



## solohunter

I thought the law had changed also,, ??? Hmm counties I hunt in are open,







voting ?? check this out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxgSubmiGt8


----------



## kristie

but hasn't passed the House. There are only 8 legislative days left. To get this to move out of the House to the Senate, call your rep. *today*, to get it on the floor and moving. Until then, I'll continue to contact prosecutors, and try to get more counties open.
Kristie

Oh, and I'm not perfect....sorry if there was confusion........


----------



## jcurtis

kristie said:


> Oh, and I'm not perfect....sorry if there was confusion........


Any women who hunts and fishes and goes through this much trouble for people she doesn't know is pretty close to perfect 


Thanks for your hard work Kristie!


----------



## kristie

No problem,

and part of it's my job......but the other part of it is I don't like these pigs running around damaging resources and out-competing native wildlife, not to mention all the ag. damage and disease risk......

K


----------



## Walker71

Just wanted to say hello, I'm new here and glad I found this thread. I hear alot of experiance talking here and I am more than willing to listen and learn.


----------



## Walker71

I just read alot more of the thread. :chillin: I had no idea that the pig population was booming like this. Three litters a year of 2-12 little ones. I like my white tail to much to let them be pushed out by pigs!:rant: If anyone has info on them in or around Cass Co. let me know please. And you can add at least one (maybe more with my buddies) more to the hog hunters party. I have no problem traveling within reason either.


----------



## TonyP

My friend, a police officer, recently signted a feral hog in washtenaw county. It crossed M-52, south of I-94, directly next to the saline chrysler proving grounds. Apparently it was running parallel to the road in the ditch, trapped by the high chain linked fence. Go get em' bow hunters! He reported the sighting to the DNR.


----------



## Riva

I am 99.9% certain that pigs were on my property this evening. Was hunting in some really thick pines when I heard what I thought was a buck grunt coming right towards me. Sound was about 20 yards away when it turned into ferocious fighting sounds, unmistakable pig grunts. Sounded like small pigs too. Scared the stuffing out of me.


----------



## Perferator

Walker71 said:


> Just wanted to say hello, I'm new here and glad I found this thread. I hear alot of experiance talking here and I am more than willing to listen and learn.


Welcome to the best thread on the forum. Let's bring home the bacon.

What the heck is in that being held onto in your avatar? I've heard of dogman and I've seen dogfish.....but what is THAT??:lol:


----------



## runge_24

Have there been any sightings in Barry County? And if you know where. Thanks.


----------



## kristie

Riva said:


> I am 99.9% certain that pigs were on my property this evening. Was hunting in some really thick pines when I heard what I thought was a buck grunt coming right towards me. Sound was about 20 yards away when it turned into ferocious fighting sounds, unmistakable pig grunts. Sounded like small pigs too. Scared the stuffing out of me.


thanks for the report......I'll add it as possible......see if you can find some tracks....there are some good track pics in my gallery.....

also, Barry county doesn't have any reports yet...but there are some near the border, read back for the the Allegan/Barry county border report......I'll repost when I have time.....
K


----------



## FIJI

MI Outdoor News just arrived. Guess who made the front page !?!

Now all we need are some "successful hunter" pics to print ! 

Let's GET EM


----------



## kristie

and I agree.....gettem.......
another 3 reports from the Saline and Ann Arbor areas today.....lots of pigs dispersing in Washtenaw county still for anyone hunting in those areas.....
More later....
Kristie
and thanks for letting me know about the article Fiji....I'd like to read it.


----------



## mydogisscout

any word on those tuscola/genesee sightings yet???


----------



## solohunter

sorry  jsut trying to get another pig hunter armed 24/7 for ya,,,


----------



## sportsfan

Hey guys- new to the forum. Found the forum while looking for updates on pig sightings in Wayne County. I spend a fair amount of time running in the Metroparks and saw a post that a pig was sighted in the area of Willow & Romine Rds. I also have children who play in the yard bordered by woods & farmland in this general area.

I see the posts of recent sightings in Washtenaw County, have there been any recent sightings in SW Wayne County/N Monroe County?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## kristie

solohunter said:


> sorry  jsut trying to get another pig hunter armed 24/7 for ya,,,


I was just teasing.............pffftttttt

thanks for the help......


----------



## Walker71

(Steven )10/07/2008 03:52 PM If I have a CPL, my pistol and a small game permitt can I shoot a feral swine while on a hike on state land or private land (with permission of course)


Yes, on public land open to hunting or on private property with permission. You can hunt small game with a pistol (except waterfowl) during daylight hours. The only advantage to having a CPL is that you can carry it concealed.

Hunters with a valid hunting license of any type are encouraged to shoot feral swine (free-ranging wild pigs) in counties shaded in gray in the link below. All prevailing hunting rules and regulations apply.

We all knows the site Kristie does a wonderful job of keeping up.(I cant post a url, I'm still a newby.)

Michigan DNR
Law Enforcement Division Customer


----------



## Walker71

kristie said:


> back to feral pigs please....don't ya'all be highjacking my thread.....


 
Oh sure just pick on the new guy and make him feel bad :sad: lol :lol:


----------



## Walker71

solohunter said:


> Walker, Not sure in your area but in S/E mich every indoor gun range has class,s about every two weeks, might start with them first, a local gunshop should point you in the right direction,
> 
> just dont ever tell an officer your carrying concealed to shoot pig,s they may take it the wrong way


This is just cool. Turns out my brother-in-law has a bud who is a state boy, who is a firearm instructor, (I'm going somewhere with this hang on Kristie) who is good friends with the co for washtenaw county. I'll be getting a call in a few days on what the CO has seen, and any good spots for, uhh, rabbits! lol I'll share the info for sure.


----------



## toto

Just curious, and I'll admit that I didn't read all the posts here, but I'm curious as to just how many feral pigs they (DNR) feel are out there? It would seem to me, that if there are quite a few, that in no time it will be uncontrollable. Believe me, down here in Florida, we see them all the time on the side of the road, and some of these guys are huge.


----------



## Perferator

toto said:


> Just curious, and I'll admit that I didn't read all the posts here, but I'm curious as to just how many feral pigs they (DNR) feel are out there? It would seem to me, that if there are quite a few, that in no time it will be uncontrollable. Believe me, down here in Florida, we see them all the time on the side of the road, and some of these guys are huge.


I'm guessing there are more now than than 2yrs prior when this mess hit the papers.


----------



## gamebird_guy

in the west branch to houghton lake area alone. But iI've spent a good number of hours looking for them in spots where others have seen or killed them and I have yet to see any.


----------



## kristie

1. where did you hear that estimate.....we have no real way to do a scientific population estimate, with a biased sample of reported sightings and kills, as not everyone wants to "call the DNR"

2. I get calls on "sightings". I record the locations of these, as best the person can describe it. And log it on my map. I then report it to the public and on here. If it's a kill, I check landholdings, and landmarks, contact biologists/witnesses, and validate the location, and then report. I do not, however.....follow feral pigs around in the wild.....it is, very hard for me to tell anyone exactly where pigs will be when.

3. I do know thought that this time of year as crops are coming down, that the pigs are starting to move like deer, back and forth from crop fields back to more swamp forested areas, and into more deer habitat in forested areas. So sign on public land should pick up soon. This has happened the last two years in October and November, it's just still early in the season. The pigs will start shifting from using crop drainage ditches to stream beds and swamps for travel corridors.......

Hope this info answers some questions......gotta get back to CWD work.....
Kristie


----------



## gamebird_guy

I don't remember which one but we all no reporters tell the truth and nothing but the truth.


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> 1. where did you hear that estimate.....we have no real way to do a scientific population estimate, with a biased sample of reported sightings and kills, as not everyone wants to "call the DNR"
> 
> 2. I get calls on "sightings". I record the locations of these, as best the person can describe it. And log it on my map. I then report it to the public and on here. If it's a kill, I check landholdings, and landmarks, contact biologists/witnesses, and validate the location, and then report. I do not, however.....follow feral pigs around in the wild.....it is, very hard for me to tell anyone exactly where pigs will be when.
> 
> 3. I do know thought that this time of year as crops are coming down, that the pigs are starting to move like deer, back and forth from crop fields back to more swamp forested areas, and into more deer habitat in forested areas. So sign on public land should pick up soon. This has happened the last two years in October and November, it's just still early in the season. The pigs will start shifting from using crop drainage ditches to stream beds and swamps for travel corridors.......
> 
> Hope this info answers some questions......gotta get back to CWD work.....
> Kristie


My blind overlooks corn and alfalfa fields. I look forward to seeing a hog this year. Shooting a hog is right up there on my list and I'd rather prefer one over a deer if the situation presents itself.


----------



## solohunter

ya,, she.s gotta get my deer head done and fast,,, :lol::lol::lol::lol: inside TL,s are on ice awaiting the morels from this spring,, and on the down side two of us spent part of sunday afternoon up by avoca in the state land 136 and ruby area working "rabbits" in the state low Lands with no luck on pig,s,,,,,,,,,,, 
uhg, last chance for a while for pig,s N/B for deer in 01 /452,,,,,,,


----------



## Rackhead

Think I have a pig on my property. Was sittin in my stand last night deep in the woods when i heard a real deep grunt. At first i was thinkin "Oh yeah, Big buck!", but then it started gruntin alot and then let out a squeel. Now i never actually saw the beasty because it wouldn' come out of the thicket it was in but i could hear in snufflin and gruntin and snappin branches. I was beggin fo it to step out so i could take a crack at it but it moved of the other way 
Now. i've never dealt with pigs before and this is the first one that i know of in our neck of the woods, which is by Narrow lake, in Eaton county, south of Eaton Rapids. Any advice i could get would be appreciated(sp?). Would really like to smoke this piggy 
Thanks


----------



## Wendy

Good luck Rackhead!! I hope you get the chance at him. 

I would find out how they are structured so you know where to place the shot. I've heard more ahead of the shoulder, than behind.... but I'm no pig expert. As mean as those buggers are, you want to make that shot count!


----------



## Wendy

Hamilton Reef said:


> Scientists consider putting wild pigs on the pill
> 
> A solution to the pig problem might come from a lab at Texas A&M University, where a team of researchers is testing an oral contraceptive for the hogs and other pests. It may even become applicable for pets like cats and dogs.
> 
> The contraceptive, called a phosphodiesterase 3 inhibitor and in development for about a year and a half, is now in a capsule form and has been fed to captive pigs at the university's research facility. It prevents the females' eggs from maturing.
> 
> "It does appear to be effective," said Duane Kraemer, a professor of veterinary physiology and pharmacology who heads the research team.
> 
> http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080519/NEWS03/80519025


 
If they can catch/trap or tranq the pig to give them a darn PILL to "stop the problem"...(more like only minimize it).. why can't they just give them a lead supplement and remove the problem? 

I could understand if they want to control a population where the pigs "belong" like on a game farm or other.... but where pigs are just not desired....that doesn't solve the problem and would be very expensive... and a waste of resources, IMHO.

Leave it "open season" for the hunters and gun carriers, I'm sure we will be able to at least minimize and control the population. We're all eager to get our bullets/arrows into one or two! (or five!:lol


----------



## Rackhead

Thanks Wendy. As i said any advice is welcome I'll have to do some shot placement research sounds like! He sounds big and I really dont wanna have to "Hog" wrestle him after he's hit:lol:


----------



## HillbillyinMI

Rackhead said:


> Thanks Wendy. As i said any advice is welcome I'll have to do some shot placement research sounds like! He sounds big and I really dont wanna have to "Hog" wrestle him after he's hit:lol:


I posted a link on this thread about shot placement on hogs. Search back through the pages to find it. The link has full necropsy photos detailing optimum shot placement.

Good luck to all the hog hunters this season.


----------



## kristie

Rackhead said:


> Thanks Wendy. As i said any advice is welcome I'll have to do some shot placement research sounds like! He sounds big and I really dont wanna have to "Hog" wrestle him after he's hit:lol:


Let me know if you find sign for get one Rackhead.... and good luck...I'll make a "maybe a pig" report......your in my area....
Kristie


and I'm working on it perf............


----------



## tallbear

Fox 4 in detroit will have a report on "wild hogs" tonight at 11.


----------



## Wendy

I found this.... either way a heart shot would be tough straight on... there was a comment with this pict that if you get them right behind the ear it's also a good spot. The drawing seems a bit off. (lungs seem too high to me.)

Thanks for the update Tallbear on Fox news @ 11!


----------



## kristie

crossing my fingers that I don't get misquoted......or maybe they won't even quote.......I'll have to watch now too......
K


----------



## fishinmachine2

This was a heart shot at 12 yrds from a tree stand!


Scott


----------



## kristie

saw your thread Scott, nice work.........and thanks for posting....
K


----------



## Rackhead

Thanks for all the info guys! Looks like a tough shot on the heart but shouldnt be a problem Ya'll be the first to know if i score on some fresh bacon!
Havnt had a chance to go back and look for sign yet but am gonna try and get back there tomarrow. Will keep ya posted.


----------



## TrekJeff

Rackhead said:


> Think I have a pig on my property. Was sittin in my stand last night deep in the woods when i heard a real deep grunt. At first i was thinkin "Oh yeah, Big buck!", but then it started gruntin alot and then let out a squeel. Now i never actually saw the beasty because it wouldn' come out of the thicket it was in but i could hear in snufflin and gruntin and snappin branches. I was beggin fo it to step out so i could take a crack at it but it moved of the other way
> Now. i've never dealt with pigs before and this is the first one that i know of in our neck of the woods, which is by Narrow lake, in Eaton county, south of Eaton Rapids. Any advice i could get would be appreciated(sp?). Would really like to smoke this piggy
> Thanks


Maybe it was a buck with a pretty mouth~~:lol:


----------



## ahart98745

What can i use to bait them in? I would like to raise my chances to get one just woundering what i can use. I was thinking dog food. I need to be careful with the baiting ban on and all.


----------



## Wendy

Maybe it was a buck with a pretty mouth~~:lol:


LOL! funny!


----------



## Rackhead

TrekJeff said:


> Maybe it was a buck with a pretty mouth~~:lol:


LOL! :lol:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

ahart98745 said:


> What can i use to bait them in? I would like to raise my chances to get one just woundering what i can use. I was thinking dog food. I need to be careful with the baiting ban on and all.


I'm not possitive, but I would think that if you followed the bear baiting regs. you would be ok..... Hogs love many of the same things, the sweeter the better....

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I'm not possitive, but I would think that if you followed the bear baiting regs. you would be ok..... Hogs love many of the same things, the sweeter the better....
> 
> Clyde


Anything sweet the deer will get into. I'm not up on all the new reg's but will say it's probably meat items only for bear this year??


----------



## swampbuck

we were feeding them a lot of meat scraps from the butcher, In the Houghton Lake area. They only hit after dark.


----------



## Perferator

swampbuck said:


> we were feeding them a lot of meat scraps from the butcher, In the Houghton Lake area. They only hit after dark.


How many are coming in? Can you get a trail cam on them?


----------



## kristie

Note to self: Taser no good on wild boars 
Wed Oct 15, 8:42 PM ET 

BROOKSVILLE, Fla. - While normally effective on people, a Hernando deputy learned the hard way that Taser stun guns do not work very well on wild boars. 

The sheriff's office reported that Deputy Joseph Tibor responded to complaints of an "extremely large pig" tearing up a resident's yard in a Brooksville neighborhood Tuesday morning. He quickly found a 450-pound boar rooting up shrubbery and threatening a water fountain.

The animal then flashed his tusks toward onlookers. Tibor tried to stop it with his Taser, but the 50,000 volts had no effect on the animal.

The boar was eventually corralled into a neighbor's trailer.

___

Information from: St. Petersburg Times, http://www.sptimes.com

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081016/ap_on_fe_st/odd_boar_taser;_ylt=AjMbQuU3YsRN8CJ4XurL91Ss0NUE


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> Note to self: Taser no good on wild boars
> Wed Oct 15, 8:42 PM ET
> 
> BROOKSVILLE, Fla. - While normally effective on people, a Hernando deputy learned the hard way that Taser stun guns do not work very well on wild boars.
> 
> The sheriff's office reported that Deputy Joseph Tibor responded to complaints of an "extremely large pig" tearing up a resident's yard in a Brooksville neighborhood Tuesday morning. He quickly found a 450-pound boar rooting up shrubbery and threatening a water fountain.
> 
> The animal then flashed his tusks toward onlookers. Tibor tried to stop it with his Taser, but the 50,000 volts had no effect on the animal.
> 
> The boar was eventually corralled into a neighbor's trailer.
> 
> ___
> 
> Information from: St. Petersburg Times, http://www.sptimes.com
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081016/ap_on_fe_st/odd_boar_taser;_ylt=AjMbQuU3YsRN8CJ4XurL91Ss0NUE


Just read that on two other internet forums. You'd think florida folks would know better after all these years:lol:


----------



## kristie

I thought it was kinda funny.......why taser the pig when you could just kill it?
now I really gotta get ready for this meeting.......pfffttt.....

dang taser stories are so distracting.....


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Hey Kristi - When you pffffttt, do you spit all over your screen???? 
tb


----------



## kristie

no I don't, but you have quite an imagination.......

:lol:


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> no I don't, but you have quite an imagination.......
> 
> :lol:


I do


----------



## kristie

I have been aware of that perf.....did you get your deer results yet???
and have you killed a pig for me yet???


(I'm feeling demanding)

:16suspect


----------



## Whit1

kristie said:


> I have been aware of that perf.....did you get your deer results yet???
> and have you killed a pig for me yet???
> 
> 
> (I'm feeling demanding)
> 
> :16suspect


 
Kristie, your efforts to sort out the wheat from the chaf on this topic here in MS are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> I have been aware of that perf.....did you get your deer results yet???
> and have you killed a pig for me yet???
> 
> 
> (I'm feeling demanding)
> 
> :16suspect


Not yet. It's only a matter of time. What I really need to do is expand my hunting territory down into the Fisherman's Island swamp this week. 

I've got some info I want to pass along you to you via PM of a downstate operation a friend of mine knows of....got some questions for ya.


----------



## solohunter

Holy crap,, I know that deputy!!!!!!!!!!!! He is from alcona county  Curran to be exact,, little joey was 18-19 when moved down there when his dad sold the place up in flynn vally and moves south!! Kids killed more than his fair share of whitetails in mich!!! he needs his .270 back i guess,,,



kristie said:


> Note to self: Taser no good on wild boars
> Wed Oct 15, 8:42 PM ET
> 
> BROOKSVILLE, Fla. - While normally effective on people, a Hernando deputy learned the hard way that Taser stun guns do not work very well on wild boars.
> 
> The sheriff's office reported that Deputy Joseph Tibor responded to complaints of an "extremely large pig" tearing up a resident's yard in a Brooksville neighborhood Tuesday morning. He quickly found a 450-pound boar rooting up shrubbery and threatening a water fountain.
> 
> The animal then flashed his tusks toward onlookers. Tibor tried to stop it with his Taser, but the 50,000 volts had no effect on the animal.
> 
> The boar was eventually corralled into a neighbor's trailer.
> 
> ___
> 
> Information from: St. Petersburg Times, http://www.sptimes.com
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081016/ap_on_fe_st/odd_boar_taser;_ylt=AjMbQuU3YsRN8CJ4XurL91Ss0NUE


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Wow, this has been dead for quite awhile.... nobody seeing anything? I have seen plenty of sign, and talked to a few hunters that have seen some....

Clyde


----------



## kristie

:lol:

I have a Mason county report and another one I got yesterday I just have to map out, I'll post later today. On way down to the necropsy floor to cut up deer heads right now, been very busy with CWD surveillance of late. Thanks for bumping the thread. Also, 2 pigs have come into the lab for testing that I have yet to hear where they came from, I'm investigation that as well.
More later.
K

 <--------me


----------



## GRJohnnyRingo

Wildwood

I would assume that starting next weekend we will be hearing more about the pigs again with the start of gun season. More hunters in the woods and more sightings. I am still suprised at how many hunters that I come across that know nothing about the feral pigs in Michigan. I have been told on more than one occasion that I am "Pulling their leg", to put it politely, so I usually try to direct them to this site and thread so that they can see for themselves. 

I am heading out this weekend to do a little deer / hog hunting myself in the saginaw area. Planning on going the the saginaw & gratiot countie lines and hunting the state game area. If anyone has any info on specific locations & recent sightings I would appreciate the info.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Actually with the gun season coming, it may do just the opposite.... I have noticed in my outings that since archery season opened, alot of the hogs have gone deeper into the swamps.... also, the ban on baiting will no doubt have an impact on sightings....

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

I'd stand a better chance if the farmer would take the corn out of the back field so I might see something


----------



## rancid

I have a skull cleaning business in the UP and a guy brought me in a head from an escapee from a local ranch up by northland.It chased a deer off his stand so it had to die.320 dressed.Thought you'd like to hear it...Rancid


----------



## bradym54

sweet


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

rancid said:


> I have a skull cleaning business in the UP and a guy brought me in a head from an escapee from a local ranch up by northland.It chased a deer off his stand so it had to die.320 dressed.Thought you'd like to hear it...Rancid


 
Thats what we like to hear

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

rancid said:


> I have a skull cleaning business in the UP and a guy brought me in a head from an escapee from a local ranch up by northland.It chased a deer off his stand so it had to die.320 dressed.Thought you'd like to hear it...Rancid


I wonder how many of his friends made the break with him? There are more there.


----------



## bioactive

Killed a sow tonight in Hillsdale County. She had about 10 very large piglets with her.

Here is the post with photo:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=260543


----------



## 02outlaw

I believe I spotted a piglet last sunday while bowhunting in Hemlock. Also, about three weeks prior about a hour before light I thought I could hear pig type sounds.


----------



## bioactive

02outlaw said:


> I believe I spotted a piglet last sunday while bowhunting in Hemlock. Also, about three weeks prior about a hour before light I thought I could hear pig type sounds.


One of the most interesting observations was that the piglets gathered around her when she was dying. They were grunting and sounded very much like a buck grunting. In fact, a doe came up about 25 yards from me, and about 40 yards from where the sow and piglets were. Most of her attention was listening to them grunting. I kind of felt like she thought it was a buck and was unwilling to stay in the area. She skirted the food plot after about 10 minutes and disappeared.


----------



## jboz6521

I just got done talking with a co-worker and she told me that her neighbor shot two baby pigs weighing over 100 pounds each the other day in Sanilac county near Blackriver Rd. and Burnsline Rd.


----------



## leapin lunker

I-96 west of Howell, east of Fowlerville. Livingston County. First road kill pig I have seen in MI.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

leapin lunker said:


> I-96 west of Howell, east of Fowlerville. Livingston County. First road kill pig I have seen in MI.


Wonder how the vehicle looked.


----------



## kristie

Clare/Isabella report....
wild pig killed on the exit ramp from US-10 west bound to M-115 in Clare county. Road kill in late Oct. Weight approx. 50lbs, black in color, female. I checked out a map....looks to be on or nearly in Isabella county.....correct me of I'm wrong......just got the email....
regards.....more later from deer head central....
Kristie


----------



## kristie

Update-November 14th

Yesterday, the House passed HB 6338. This is the Legislation that amends the Animals at Large Law and will allow swine at large to be shot. The legislation is now on it's way to the Senate. The Legislature is adjourned until December 2nd so there will not be any action at least until that time.

Kristie

Onward and upward.....


----------



## madmike22

Hey Kristie how bout an update for ionia and allegan counties?


----------



## kristie

No new reports in Ionia and Allegan......just whats listed in this thread.....
I'll let you know if I hear anything....closest is Jenks and Story Rds (M-91). just north of the Ionia/Montcalm county border......bout a month ago....feral pig seen, some crop damage......

Kristie......


----------



## Spartan88

Lots of swine, snow cows, and tundra wookies up in these parts. But ya cant shoot em...


----------



## kristie

Spartan88 said:


> Lots of swine, snow cows, and tundra wookies up in these parts. But ya cant shoot em...


huh? :16suspect


please kill the feral pigs.....


thanks.


----------



## Bushbow

Kristie - Your info updates rock. Glad to hear one was hit by a car out by my place in Fowlerville. I will take out any that I see. Todd (Johnson) shot one on his place up in West branch while bow hunting a few years ago but we have not seen any since so that is real old news. 

Kill em all I say. They taste good!

Bob Urban


----------



## snappersnatcher

I thought you could shoot them anytime,the Saginaw News today said not after March 2 I think,if their so bad why no year round?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

snappersnatcher said:


> I thought you could shoot them anytime,the Saginaw News today said not after March 2 I think,if their so bad why no year round?


At this point, you can shoot them year round in the counties that are specified on the dnr map without being prosecuted... its an agreement between the prosecutors, USDA, and the DNR.

The bill that is on its way to the senate, if passed will allow the hunting of feral hogs state wide.

If they did refer to March 2, that i'm sure was probably when the senate will anounce there decission on the bill.

Clyde


----------



## PiercedOne

Not sure where it was taken from but did see a nice hog hanging out the back a guys truck going down I-75 last night.. He probably thought I was tailgaiting him, was just trying to get a good look at that pig..


----------



## kristie

Deer hunter on 11-16-08 saw and shot at, but missed, a feral pig near the intersection of Tipton Hwy and Shepard Rd. in Lenawee County. there was no question he said in his mind it was a feral pig. It was the "most wild boar lookingest thing I'd ever seen, sure wished I'd hit it..."..(quote)...

Thanks to Danny for his report.....and heads up to our Lenawee FP Posse members......

Yo Bob.....glad you like the reports....I do my best what with having all these deer heads to cut up and all.....kill these pigs near your place please.....good to hear from ya. Good to hear Todd is still kicking around....tell him I said hi and why the heck didn't he report that pig!!!! I want details......*details!!!!!!* :16suspect I hadn't heard about that one....
he could have at least sent me a blood sample........or an email......pffttt.....
:evil:
More later from CWD and feral swine surveillance central.....
K




Bushbow said:


> Kristie - Your info updates rock. Glad to hear one was hit by a car out by my place in Fowlerville. I will take out any that I see. Todd (Johnson) shot one on his place up in West branch while bow hunting a few years ago but we have not seen any since so that is real old news.
> 
> Kill em all I say. They taste good!
> 
> Bob Urban


----------



## kristie

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> At this point, you can shoot them year round in the counties that are specified on the dnr map without being prosecuted... its an agreement between the prosecutors, USDA, and the DNR.
> 
> The bill that is on its way to the senate, if passed will allow the hunting of feral hogs state wide.
> 
> If they did refer to March 2, that i'm sure was probably when the senate will anounce there decission on the bill.
> 
> Clyde


yah, what he said.......

(thanks Clyde..)


----------



## house

kristie said:


> Deer hunter on 11-16-08 saw and shot at, but missed, a feral pig near the intersection of Tipton Hwy and Shepard Rd. in Lenawee County. there was no question he said in his mind it was a feral pig. It was the "most wild boar lookingest thing I'd ever seen, sure wished I'd hit it..."..(quote)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K


Thats awful close to home :SHOCKED:...... time to load the .300. There was one roaming around in Lodi township in Washtenaw county about a 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Perferator

I simply cant believe how many hog reports are coming in from southern michigan. Incredible.


----------



## solohunter

kristie,
Its almost time to start designing the "Pig Cooperator" patch :lol:


----------



## kristie

who's gonna pay for it hans??????

:lol:

I'll now go back to CWD land......and hide.....

:gaga:


----------



## Windnots

I THINK...one of the people in our deer camp saw one on the 16th nov. He called me on my cell as I was walking towards him on a trail and informed me that he had just seen a bear cub cross our trail and to be carefull. After talking with him he kinda convinced me that it was a pig not a bear. Bear are denned up by now aren't they?


----------



## Beardung 2

I've seen black bear activity well into December, so they could still be out. Any new reports on the Gladwin feral swine? I went over there two weeks ago and the mast crop isn't there to draw them in. The only sign of rooting was stuff I found back during turkey season. How about the bunch in Mason county any new reports there for feral swine?


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> who's gonna pay for it hans??????
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I'll now go back to CWD land......and hide.....
> 
> :gaga:


we will,,, as usual 


that does it I am sending ya another head this week,,,,,,,,,,,,:cwm27:


----------



## kristie

pffttt.........:lol:


I haven't heard about the Gladwin group of f.pigs lately, anyone else????

or the Mason pigs.....anyone????

more later.....have CWD data to run......

K

:help:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

I was out around the Gladwin area a couple of weeks ago or so, found some old signs, they seem to be all along the molassas river from 61 north/northeast almost to 75,,,,

Clyde


----------



## FIJI

talked to a buddy up there this weekend and was told one was taken off of Secord Dam Rd a couple months ago. Kristie - Is that one on your list ?
I'll try to get more details next time I'm up there


----------



## tbbassdaddy

I'd be interested in more about the Mason Co hogs!!! I heard several months ago that some were seen around Riverton Twp, by the PM River... Anyone??
tb


----------



## bioactive

Last night I spotted the litter from the sow I killed a couple of weeks ago. They were about 100 yards from where I shot her, (Hillsdale County near Hudson) rooting around in an old mineral lick pit. I had shot opportunities as close as 61 yards, but passed. I did not want to ruin the hunt as I had just passed on a half-racked buck chasing a doe, had plenty of light, and was more interested in shooting a larger version of a buck than disturbing the area for the pig. 

I will get them though. But the timing has to be right.


----------



## retubjb

I live right in that area. I talked to a landowner from right there and they have wiped out the sow and piglets from right there. I have not heard of any new activity. I was hoping to put the hurt on some of them myself.


----------



## bioactive

retubjb said:


> I live right in that area. I talked to a landowner from right there and they have wiped out the sow and piglets from right there. I have not heard of any new activity. I was hoping to put the hurt on some of them myself.


Are you responding to my post or a previous one?

I killed a sow a couple of weeks ago but a number of the litter were still around last night.


----------



## Tom Hunter

I would like to go hog hunting before the end of March. Anyone have any ideas on where to go?


----------



## Hoyt_em

not trying to be a uranus, but there is 27 pages of information of where they are.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Tom Hunter said:


> I would like to go hog hunting before the end of March. Anyone have any ideas on where to go?


 
Quickest way for ideas is the DNR website - Kristi does a great job of keeping up on things!!! 
tb


----------



## Tom Hunter

Thanks everyone for the info. Hackman, I'll let you know if and when I get up there. Your info is really helpful.


----------



## kristie

Saturday November 22, about 4pm, while deer hunting as a member on private 
club property at Mid - Forest Lodge near that clubs northeast border with 
State land, I had a wild pig sighting. the area I was in can be 
identified by:

Roscommon County
Nester Township
Within Mid - Forest Lodge's most northeast section near:
State land - south of M-55 off County Highway: F-97, near the intersection 
of County Roads - Waco Rd. and Crooked Rd.

so for those of you up in that area, check it out..... eh.......



Kristie.....now back to the CWD data pile..........


----------



## Whit1

Thanks Lady K! You're a treasure to have here in MS.


----------



## autumnlovr

kristie said:


> Saturday November 22, about 4pm, while deer hunting as a member on private
> club property at Mid - Forest Lodge near that clubs northeast border with
> State land, I had a wild pig sighting. the area I was in can be
> identified by:
> 
> Roscommon County
> Nester Township
> Within Mid - Forest Lodge's most northeast section near:
> State land - south of M-55 off County Highway: F-97, near the intersection
> of County Roads - Waco Rd. and Crooked Rd.
> 
> so for those of you up in that area, check it out..... eh.......
> 
> 
> 
> Kristie.....now back to the CWD data pile..........


OK Kristie....so.....why didn't ya shoot it?!?!?!!? :evilsmile


----------



## kristie

I ain't up there Lauren....I got that report from someone.......I'm in my office in east lansing buried in CWD data.........:yikes:
YOU go shoot it........:lol: you're closer........


and thanks whit........


----------



## autumnlovr

Oh....I took the posting as being first person, not a report from someone else. BTW, the property that reported the swine sighting in Iosco county is being clear-cut. I still haven't seen any sign; either rooting or visual or on game-cam so I guess whatever was there has moved on.


----------



## kristie

sorry I forgot to put it in quotations........that's pretty funny, like I could afford to be in a hunt club......
pffftt......
I don't even have time to hunt.......

now I know why they told me to go into fisheries for work if I ever wanted to hunt for sport......


alas.....


----------



## Tom Hunter

Kristie,

Do you have any sightings in Lake or Osceola Counties? Family up there would like to know. Thanks.

Tom


----------



## flinch

Tom Hunter said:


> Kristie,
> 
> Do you have any sightings in Lake or Osceola Counties? Family up there would like to know. Thanks.
> 
> Tom


Here is the link to the DNR page that Kristie keeps updated. All the sightings, kills, etc. in one place so you can look it up.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-155439--,00.html


----------



## D-BEAVER

A customer of ours claims to have taken one two days ago in Arenac County, in the Sterling/Alger Trucktrails.


----------



## jmlaport

I heard 2nd hand that a farmer near ferry rd and washington in gratiot co. killed 5 in his corn field. They said it had nested right in the middle of his corn field and found it as he was harvesting corn. Kristie, have you heard of this?


----------



## jnracing

there was a couple shot in lapeer on private land


----------



## kristie

jmlaport said:


> I heard 2nd hand that a farmer near ferry rd and washington in gratiot co. killed 5 in his corn field. They said it had nested right in the middle of his corn field and found it as he was harvesting corn. Kristie, have you heard of this?


I did hear about a sow up there recently taken, then one of the young, haven't nailed down the location yet, as this was reported via an dept. of Ag. employee I can't seem to get a hold of. could be the same. I've been buried in CWD work, very sorry I haven't been on here as much as I'd like. 

I haven't heard anything recently from Lake or Osceola counties, has anyone else???

D-Beaver, the Arenac kill is a new report, thanks, any way you can get any more info, or a contact # if you see this person again?? And I'll add it to the list.

Have a report from Lenawee county I got around 5:30 pm today of a pig kill, will call tomorrow to find out where it was killed. 

Any luck on the Hillsdale piglet killing mission???

Tom, I'll be going through all the recent reports in next week when the CWD deer head loads slow down and I have more time to do feral swine work to give ya'all an idea of where the current hot spots are, just bear with me.

There seem to be a decent increase in the amount of kills this fall compared to last fall but so far I don't know if that's because there may be more pigs at large, or more hunters are aware that feral pigs can be killed without the risk of getting in trouble.

More later.

Kristie


----------



## fisher210

Kristy ,

There was a article in the local paper about a 300 lb rusion hog shot near Edgewood which is in eastern middle Gratiot county near the Gratiot Saginaw state game area, even had a picture of it. Suposed to have been shot on a farm near the state ground.

Howard


----------



## chuckinduck

My mother told me she was driving down Adams rd just north silverbell which is just north of rochester yesterday and saw a dead pig along side of the road. To my knowledge there are no farmers left in this area that have swine. She described the pig to be dark brown.


----------



## hitechman

I'm a teacher in the SE Gratiot County (Kristie, you know who I am) and the kids know I am interested in FP reports. Here's what I have reveived from what I believe are very reliable reports/sources (October-November 2008).

Oct 17.....Bowhunter friend shot 110 pound sow--she was alone. 1/2 mile south of Bannister (just west of Barry Road) along Maple River (I saw this pig).

Oct 28.....Same bowhunter saw 2 large pigs with one piglet at the same location--shot and missed.

Nov. 1 ....1 large an 4 small pigs ran north across Garfield Road 1/2 mile east of Barry Road...driver went in tne ditch (reported to me by driver)

Nov 6...... Pig walked across back of harvested corn field near corner of Maywood and Cotter Road--observed with binoculars (sighter and owner of scrap yard reported this to me)

Nov 16.....Owner of farm on corner of M-57 and Maywood road had adult and 5 piglets run across field. One 37 pound piglet shot. Upon gutting noticed foul smell and brown lungs sticking to inner thorasic wall. Took to vet--pneuomonia and pseudorabies. (I can PM you the name on this one if you want to persue the disease thing--he's a good friend.)

Nov 26.......Student and mother (confirmed with mother) had 2 small pigs run across Mason Road just south of Grant Road while on their way to school.

Had 2 other student say they saw what they thought were pigs, so nothing definite on these and not reporting.

Steve


----------



## hitechman

I also heard the reports of the pig shot in Gratiot County near Elwell. I can not confirm, this as I did not actually read it in the paper. Heard it was a big 'en. 

Elwell is 3 miles north of Alma--a good 20 miles NW of the Gratiot=Saginaw SGA.

Steve


----------



## Bowieknife50

I know this is an old thread, but I was just wondering if anybody had updates for hog sightings in 2008?


----------



## Whit1

Bowieknife50 said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was just wondering if anybody had updates for hog sightings in 2008?


 
Actually this is an ongoing thread that is up-to-date. Look above for reports of '08 sightings.


----------



## pescadero

fisher210 said:


> Kristy ,
> 
> There was a article in the local paper about a 300 lb rusion hog shot near Edgewood which is in eastern middle Gratiot county near the Gratiot Saginaw state game area, even had a picture of it. Suposed to have been shot on a farm near the state ground.
> 
> Howard


Wow... that is only about a mile from where I deer hunt.

I keep hoping to see one, but no luck this year.

-- 
lp


----------



## hitechman

hitechman said:


> I also heard the reports of the pig shot in Gratiot County near Elwell. I can not confirm, this as I did not actually read it in the paper. Heard it was a big 'en.
> 
> Elwell is 3 miles north of Alma--a good 20 miles NW of the Gratiot=Saginaw SGA.
> 
> Steve


*My Bad!!!!!* Pig was shot in Edgewood, not Elwell. Edgewood (corner of Ransom and Fillmore Roads) is just a couple of miles NW of the GS-SGA.

Steve


----------



## solohunter

Whit1 said:


> Actually this is an ongoing thread that is up-to-date. Look above for reports of '08 sightings.


----------



## lsmith9146

I have been reading your threads for a while now. Im very interested in taking my 14 year old boy out for some "wild" pigs. Now that deer season is over, i am hoping you all could post some local, recent, sightings that we may be able to hit on a saturday.

Thanks in advance
Larry


----------



## leesecw

It was shot off M61 on private property in the Sterling area by a young fella whose mom works at the nursing home with my buddies wife.


----------



## D-BEAVER

A friend of a friend shot a very small pig the other day just south of West Branch on a small tract of public land.


----------



## bioactive

I shot the mom in November with my bow, now tonight I finally got one of the piglets.










Here is a link telling the story:

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=261132&page=2


----------



## chris_kreiner

bioactive said:


> I shot the mom in November with my bow, now tonight I finally got one of the piglets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a link telling the story:
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=261132&page=2


A piglet you say?!? Wow that is still a big pig. Congrats on another.


----------



## Wendy

I just need those little piggies to cross over the boarder from Washtenaw co to Jackson co, and I'll be waiting!!! 

Here piggy piggy!!


----------



## mrelkman

I saw a huge wild pig tonight coming home from work. East Side of US 23 just south of N. Territorial Road. I've never seen one before, but I guarantee this pig was at least 250 pounds or larger. Huge and dark! Go get em if you hunt close to this area. Any reading property owners want me to go get em, PM me.


----------



## bioactive

mrelkman said:


> I saw a huge wild pig tonight coming home from work. East Side of US 23 just south of N. Territorial Road. I've never seen one before, but I guarantee this pig was at least 250 pounds or larger. Huge and dark! Go get em if you hunt close to this area. Any reading property owners want me to go get em, PM me.


Where is that at? I can't find it on the map.


----------



## leesecw

North territorial road is just to the north of Ann Arbor in Northfield township


----------



## Rutcrazed

willing to come dispatch hogs for land owners......have hunted this area of gratiot a long time..have talked to most of you.


----------



## shadowranger02

kristie are we any closer to legislation on feral hogs
thanks for all the great info


----------



## solohunter

$75 bounty proposed on wild hogs  LMAO, i do not think the state will fork over any cash from the millions it found after christmas, ( just joking- didnt hear of any extra cash this year) but its a nice idea,,,

http://www.freep.com/article/200901...ay+hunters+up+to+$75+apiece+to+kill+wild+hogs


----------



## GIDEON

bioactive said:


> Where is that at? I can't find it on the map.


 First exit north bound on 23, that is north of ann-arbor. Lots of friendly farmers in that area, (pig hunting, Deer are spoken for)


----------



## shadowranger02

i personally dont think that a bounty will help. most hunters are excited about the chance to get a shot at one paid or not.


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Game ranches should pay the bounty - afterall, that's where feral hogs came from!!! 
tb


----------



## hplayer13

Anyone know of any in Jackson County??? If so where specifically


----------



## shadowranger02

has anyone tried to bait them? is it legal?


----------



## leesecw

Between 10:30 and 11:00 AM off Mackinaw Road just across the I-10 overpass in a farm field to the west. Had to look twice. I thought they were deer at first. Grabbed the 10 by 60 binoculars and sure enough 4 squealers


----------



## Walker71

Does anyone have a good pic of a foot print? I had something in my back yard the other night chase off a doe and two yearlings. It was dark and moved fast and never came back. When I went out to look for tracks all I could find were what I thought were deer tracks in the snow. Its not the first time I've had something in my yard or on the edge of the swamp that I didnt think to be a deer, it just never dawned on me it may be hog.


----------



## leesecw

Wisconsin DNR site has deer and a hog track pic side by side for comparison. The front track is spread just slightly farther apart than a deer track. if you have hogs on your property get the gun out. They tear the heck out of the ground going after acorns that deer need to make it through the winter


----------



## swampbuck

do a search, hog tracks are rounded.deer tacks are pointed


----------



## Tom Hunter

Anybody know if any hogs have been spotted in Genesee or Shiawasee counties?


----------



## MAttt

Tom Hunter said:


> Anybody know if any hogs have been spotted in Genesee or Shiawasee counties?


Current pig map
http://www.michigan.gov/images/emergingdiseases/FSMap_207952_7.jpg

click on right hand lower corner of map to enlarge


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Man, after looking at that map and seeing very few red dots (Kills), somebody is really keeping tight lipped about their spots!!!
tb​


----------



## Hunterog

I was driving east on I 94 between mm 135 and 136 yesterday and there was 1 big hog in a cornfield eating. It was only about 75-100 yards off road. There were two trucks parked along side road so hopefully they were gonna blast it.:lol:


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin

just found the thread mother in-law saw 2 this fall in Curren west of Harrisville. She said she saw 2 black coyotes we looked and they were pig tracks


----------



## solohunter

IrishHillsGriffin said:


> just found the thread mother in-law saw 2 this fall in Curren west of Harrisville. She said she saw 2 black coyotes we looked and they were pig tracks


 
where from curran, I hunt that area??? never seen pigs or tracks, none of the local hunters have reported seeing any pigs???


----------



## shadowranger02

has anyone seen any fresh sign in the saginaw gratiot game area or close by? trying to get out "bunny" hunting this weekend and would love to take a hog. thanks for any input.


----------



## kristie

Gratiot county, Elba Township, Section 15 has had alot of activity recently.....I'm working on a huge backlog of feral swine work....hope to have alot for you guys soon......
More later.
Kristie
Oh and the pigs are still very active in Scio Twp, Washtenaw county, of Bethel Church Rd...........


----------



## Whit1

kristie said:


> Gratiot county, Elba Township, Section 15 has had alot of activity recently.....I'm working on a huge backlog of feral swine work....hope to have alot for you guys soon......
> More later.
> Kristie
> Oh and the pigs are still very active in Scio Twp, Washtenaw county, of Bethel Church Rd...........


Thanks for stopping by.

Here's a thread that I started. I know you are busy, but take a look.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2521109#post2521109

I was, falsely, under the impression there was a valid, in field soil test for the CWD prion. Apparently there isn't. My two sources are Mike Samual and Joel Pederson both of the U of WI.


----------



## kristie

I'm doing as much as I can Whit1.....I'll take a look at the link.....
Thanks.
K


----------



## Whit1

kristie said:


> I'm doing as much as I can Whit1.....I'll take a look at the link.....
> Thanks.
> K


 
I know you are Kgirl and we appreciate what you do for us here in MS and for that state as well.


----------



## dankoustas

From another forum
http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=689836


----------



## eino

kristie said:


> Gratiot county, Elba Township, Section 15 has had alot of activity recently.....I'm working on a huge backlog of feral swine work....hope to have alot for you guys soon......
> More later.
> Kristie
> Oh and the pigs are still very active in Scio Twp, Washtenaw county, of Bethel Church Rd...........


Where is section 15? Is that Elba Township or a section of Elba Township?
Thanks.

Ed


----------



## kristie

Section 15 is the section (a square mile) just north east of the intersection of Barry and Roosevelt Rds. in Elba Township in Gratiot county. In TRS it's T 09N R 01W sect. 15 if you have a county map book.
just west of this section is a section with a bit of state land......pigs have been sighted there too....hope this helps....
K


----------



## Redbad

Any recent sightings in Kalamazoo County?


----------



## kristie

Kalamazoo county?? not that I've heard, but not everyone calls the DNR....
Anyone in the Kala. county area heard anything???
K


----------



## Rolltidebama816

Hey i emailed whoever that was and I was really wondering about the west branch area, I went to the local sporting goods store and the guy said all the hogs were gone and now i hear someone just shot a hog right off greenwood road, im within a mile or so from greenwood road anyone have any info on any hogs in the area?


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Rolltidebama816 said:


> Hey i emailed whoever that was and I was really wondering about the west branch area, I went to the local sporting goods store and the guy said all the hogs were gone and now i hear someone just shot a hog right off greenwood road, im within a mile or so from greenwood road anyone have any info on any hogs in the area?


 
Welcome to the site!!! Fill out your stats for we know a bit about you too!! 

That store clerk is blowing smoke up your... pants leg!!! That area is hog wild!!! Just look at the DNR stats for that area!!
tb


----------



## kristie

but I haven't gotten a report from up there (West Branch area), in a bit, so if anyone has seen a pig running around, or has a confirmed kill recently, that would be nice to know about.........rolltide, if you can find out who made the Greenwood Rd. kill, let me know!!!!!

and welcome to the site, and thanks for the info.

Also, talked to a guy yesterday (01-27-09) who was on sight in Washtenaw county off Saline-Waterworks Rd. west of Parker Rd., West of the city of Saline. He was on 3 feral pigs, and the locals said there were alot more. He had gotten permission from one landowner, and was going to talk to more. The landowners in the area seemed fed up with the pigs. Anyone with time to head over there should.

Kristie


----------



## Rolltidebama816

yeah ill try to see who exactly got it, how about the east lansing area, anything around here? I'm a student at msu and im willing to knock on a couple doors if there is any signs of the hogs down here


----------



## CMR

kristie said:


> Also, talked to a guy yesterday (01-27-09) who was on sight in Washtenaw county off Saline-Waterworks Rd. west of Parker Rd., West of the city of Saline. He was on 3 feral pigs, and the locals said there were alot more. He had gotten permission from one landowner, and was going to talk to more. The landowners in the area seemed fed up with the pigs. Anyone with time to head over there should.
> 
> Kristie


I'm not too far from there so I think me and buddy of mine will do a little investigating.


----------



## rotty

a friend of mine and I are looking to blast a couple of porkers....anyone point us to places we can go where they've been spotted lately?


----------



## kristie

Read back Rotty, the reports are here.....

This just in.....Muskegon county prosecutor is now on board. Muskegon county is now on the list of counties open for the take of feral swine. I just updated the map. The updates will show after the 4pm cache clear on the DNR feral swine info. page map.

Kristie


----------



## Wendy

Kristie you rock! :woohoo1:Thanks for keeping us informed!


----------



## Bellyup

Wendy said:


> Kristie you rock! :woohoo1:Thanks for keeping us informed!


 
I second that motion !  Eradicate those pigs !!


----------



## Whit1

Wendy said:


> Kristie you rock


Kristie ain't no rock, she's a lady. :evil:


----------



## kristie

:lol:

thanks Wendy and Milt.....I do what I can....

and if I were a rock.....what kind would I be???? now that is the real question??????


:16suspect


----------



## Wendy

diamond!


----------



## kristie

ahhh, you're a sweetie Wendy........


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

PiercedOne said:


> Any updates for ogemaw county area? I read some of the old posts and it seemed like a lot were killed up there but have there been any new reports in that area?
> 
> Thanks


 
I havn't been out in awhile, but the hogs in ogemaw county i'm sure are still flurishing... there is actually a line of swamps, rivers, and creeks that runs from the West branch area all the way down to the Gladwin area, and hogs or hog sign has been seen all along it...

Clyde


----------



## kristie

Check out the MDNR feral swine page
here's the link
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-155439--,00.html

We added links to two pdf's
one is a list of all reports of sightings to date, including county, township, range, section, and location description, number of pigs, and if damage was noted.
and the other is kills, with similar info. provided.
These pdf files will be updated weekly, and coorespond with the dots on the feral swine map (which I need to upload a new updated version of).
I will still post in here, new sightings, then add them to the pdf's......
let me know if ya'all have any suggestions or comments....
Kristie


----------



## Islander26

Thanks for the timely updates Kristie. Keep up the good work


----------



## kristie

no prob Islander, how'd the pdfs look?? think they'll be useful???
K
effort to make the info. more available.......


----------



## Islander26

kristie said:


> no prob Islander, how'd the pdfs look?? think they'll be useful???
> K
> effort to make the info. more available.......


We couldn't ask for more. Thanks again.

p.s. you could tell us where the next one will be sighted/shot


----------



## foxfire69

kristie said:


> That's one of the reasons choppers would not be as effective here, and other means would probably be better, like dogs, trapping, hunters........choppers only work really well in the more open areas......


Send the "Custer Gang", the "BBT Gang" and make it mandatory for all Flyfishermen on the PM to carry a weapon and seek out those "Porkbellies" and we'll have a huge MS BBQ!!


----------



## neil duffey

i keep getting a 404 error from the pdf


----------



## kristie

Weird Neil, anyone else have trouble with them....I got them opened???

and Islander, I predict more will soon be shot in the Grat/Sag and Mason Co. areas......sent some hunters out that way recently.....crossing my fingers....as far as where will the next reports be???? depends on who's willing to email or call.....I don't have ESP.......thought I've been called a witch before.......:evil:


----------



## kristie

and congrats to foxfire69 for owning post # 666 :evilsmile


----------



## foxfire69

kristie said:


> and congrats to foxfire69 for owning post # 666 :evilsmile


I'll swap you for your #669 post!!!!!! What do you expect from a former Mason and Dansville resident?


----------



## MAttt

Hi Kristie
The file won't open for me neither.
The hogs probably got wind of it
and ate the file.
The main pig page on page 1 of this thread won't open either now.

http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/00084/F_200405_may28ed_ima_84770a.jpg


----------



## kristie

Foxfire, you're a brat

Neil and Mattt, did you try hitting refresh and reopen window, or open in a new window??

otherwise, I don't know what's going on, I can open both and I'm on my ancient computer at home......

Oh, and Mattt, that's a really odd pic.......:yikes:


----------



## MAttt

It's working now!


----------



## kristie

excellent smithers.....


----------



## MAttt

kristie said:


> excellent smithers.....


 
http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/Smiling Pig.jpg


----------



## foxfire69

kristie said:


> Foxfire, you're a brat
> 
> ...404 Error! Nightie...Night!!


----------



## Roosevelt

Hey kristie the links work fine for me, but I'd suggest alphabetizing by county, might make it easier to see what's happening locally as far as increasing #'s etc.

I'd like to go out and search for these. Are there any areas that are considered hotbeds, public land?


----------



## kristie

I sorted by year, then county, then date to try to have the most recent sighting at the bottom of the list. I'll play with the sort function for next weeks update.

Grat/Sag is close to public land and a current hot spot.......I'll check the map book tomorrow, as right now off the top of my head, I'm afraid I'd leave some out......
K


----------



## kristie

and good luck with those 404 errors....I gave you my best suggestion.....I don't work for the Geek Squad.......


----------



## Roosevelt

Thanks Kristie, I appreciate it. I'm looking to take my kid out and thought this might be a good way to find sign, tracks, etc. and maybe even kill a pig.

I'd hate to see 'em ruin what habitat we have left.


----------



## glnmiller

Yes, you have a lot of time if you retyped all that data. PM sent. Thanks.


----------



## kristie

Kestrel.....yes I got your message.....I do need to update the pdfs.......thanks for taking the time to edit my work........*feral swine isn't the only project I'm working on right now*. Thanks for the reminder. 
Kristie
ps. I'll contact you from the office tomorrow....I don't have access to the database from home.


----------



## solohunter

Word on this site of a road kill near marker 181 on I-75 last weekend,, a 75mph sighting of a roadkill,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,FWIW??


----------



## kristie

Yes I saw that thread.......
Thanks.


----------



## kristie

Link to video from Detroit News.....I'm speachless........:16suspect

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/090319_wild_boar


----------



## scotthey

It's funny to watch real 'city folk' react to nature.


----------



## GuppyII

I dont know if You can call it nature. Looks to me like someone let thier pet potbelly out and didnt want it back.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Oh give me a break!!!!!!! I sure hope the part about the DNR warning against "these" russian boars (refering to that little potbelly) was a misquote.... If not, I think we have more to worry about with out DNR than we do with the feral swine....:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Clyde


----------



## Roosevelt

It was wagging it's tail, sure sign of rabies. LOL! somebody's pet!


----------



## solohunter

now its been stolen,,,,, LMAO,,,, OK who got a shot at it???

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local/Rescued_Pig_Stolen


----------



## kristie

I wonder who in the DNR they talked to....or if they just read something on our website........cause they didn't talk to me.....
Also, if it isn't an escaped pet, and did in fact go feral at some point (though the fact that the people were picking it up and playing with it would lead me to believe that it was a pet), I believe it's illegal to take a feral pig out of the wild and keep it in captivity. I'll have to read the MDA livestock laws and check that.


----------



## Filet N' Release

LOL OMG that was definitely a feral pig... I took notes so incase i go hunting for 1 i will have better odds... Here is what i came up with

1) Hand feed them to draw them in close enough for a good shot

2) If they wont get into a shooting lane, have a buddy pick them up and move them into your shooting lane

3) Put out blankets for them to spread out to make themselves comfortable in your shooting lanes

4) They prefer to run around pools and play chase

5) The more people that are around the more at ease and comfortable the pigs will be


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Filet N' Release said:


> LOL OMG that was definitely a feral pig... I took notes so incase i go hunting for 1 i will have better odds... Here is what i came up with
> 
> 1) Hand feed them to draw them in close enough for a good shot
> 
> 2) If they wont get into a shooting lane, have a buddy pick them up and move them into your shooting lane
> 
> 3) Put out blankets for them to spread out to make themselves comfortable in your shooting lanes
> 
> 4) They prefer to run around pools and play chase
> 
> 5) The more people that are around the more at ease and comfortable the pigs will be


 
LMAO!!!!! Would you expect to hunt them any other way????:lol::lol:

Clyde


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

kristie said:


> I wonder who in the DNR they talked to....or if they just read something on our website........cause they didn't talk to me.....
> Also, if it isn't an escaped pet, and did in fact go feral at some point (though the fact that the people were picking it up and playing with it would lead me to believe that it was a pet), I believe it's illegal to take a feral pig out of the wild and keep it in captivity. I'll have to read the MDA livestock laws and check that.


I do believe you are right, that it is illegal to take feral hogs live.... but that isn't no "feral" hog.... that is no more than a dog that wandered away from home.... 

Clyde


----------



## Wendy

The pig knew enough to pull out a sheet and make a bed out of it. Thats someone's pet! 

Ain't no feral pig going to be that social with people and bed sheets!


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> LMAO!!!!! Would you expect to hunt them any other way????:lol::lol:
> 
> Clyde


I thought I'd kept my hunting secrets to myself


----------



## Greekrukus

are they speaking english in that video? aww shooo tyrone, no mo pig feet, dang dawg...


----------



## sopdan

Why is it obviously "stolen"? They talk about how intelligent the pig was, much to their astonishment (as far as I know, intelligent swine is not a new concept by any means). 

_Maybe_ the pig figured out how to escape the mediocre fencing.


----------



## BuckNuttz

There is a pretty cool show on Discovery right now called PIG BOMB check it out. Its about american feral hogs and the problems they are causing.


----------



## leesecw

Im watchinfg it right now too. We definetly dont need them in this state!


----------



## solohunter

sopdan said:


> Why is it obviously "stolen"? They talk about how intelligent the pig was, much to their astonishment (as far as I know, intelligent swine is not a new concept by any means).
> 
> _Maybe_ the pig figured out how to escape the mediocre fencing.


 
You might be right, maybe he heard kristy was onto him and used his superiior intelligence to EASILY outwit his captors and escape making it look like he had been stolen BY THE PIG POLICE!!!!!!!!!
:help:

http://www.myfoxdetroit.com/dpp/news/local/Rescued_Pig_Stolen

he does look smarter than his captors


----------



## kristie

now that's funny....hans solo gets 10 points......:lol:


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

A few of my hunting buddies and I are heading over to Roscommon this weekend for a little camping and pig chasing if we can find them,was wondering if there was any new info for the area.We are planning over by the Baccus Creek area.Is most of the snow gone over there and if any one has had a chance to get out and look around any new info would be appriciated.Will update you all as soon as we get back we're going Friday to Sunday.Thanks Bill


----------



## kristie

Haven't heard anything from the Baccus area in a while, but that could just mean I haven't been getting any calls.......anyone else here heard anything from that area???
and please let us know what you find!!!!

Thanks hs101

good luck....

K


----------



## PiercedOne

If you totally strike out in Roscommon I would shoot over to West branch area and see if you have any luck there.. Supposed to be on some state land area just South East of town.. Plus remember your not hunting piggies your woodchuck hunting with your 7mm or 30.06


----------



## kristie

PiercedOne said:


> If you totally strike out in Roscommon I would shoot over to West branch area and see if you have any luck there.. Supposed to be on some state land area just South East of town.. *Plus remember your not hunting piggies your woodchuck hunting with your 7mm or 30.06 *


No your not HUNTING piggies....you're trying to kill feral pigs...and it's perfectly legal to do so in open counties, no need to say your are after anything else.


----------



## swampbuck

If your going to try the backus flooding. I would suggest that you get to the east side over by the highway, If you cross the spillway by the first dam(between backus lake and backus creek flooding) Follow the trail it will take you back to some rye fields, continue s.e and you can get behind the hunt club and the game ranch.....You can also check for sign by the park on m55.........Also if you cross the second dam between backus creek flooding and little mud lake just across the dam there will be a foot path to the left that leads to another large rye field. After you cross those dams you will be on foot. If you check mapquest you will see what I am taking about, the game ranch is the chunk over by the highway with a dirt road aroun the perimeter...http://www.mapquest.com/maps?zipcod...44.376895:-84.59715:0:::::/io:0:::::f:EN:M:/e

There was sign last fall by the park, in those rye fields, And a trail crossing the highway from behind the game ranch over to the ponds on russel lake rd. You may also want to look off crooked rd. south of m55.


In west branch check near the airport s.e. of town.


----------



## multibeard

kristie
Has anything filtered down to you yet about a BIG feral hog being killed in the Shelby area (Oceana county) on Monday night. I heard the story from the guy whose yard it was in at my brothers rod shop this morning.

A CO was susposed to be helping kill the thing and they had a hard time finishing it off.


----------



## hoyt_shooter101

Thanks swampbuck that is what I am looking for.Will keep all posted when we return.Thanks Bill


----------



## swampbuck

hoyt_shooter101 said:


> Thanks swampbuck that is what I am looking for.Will keep all posted when we return.Thanks Bill


I dont know what you will find. The sign we found was during late october/early november. There were still at least a few around. I do know that they have spread quite a ways. When it first started they were pretty concentrated in that area, We chased them for a while, tough hunting..........GOOD LUCK!


----------



## kristie

Updated version will show up on the 6pm cache clear today 03-26-09.....

Includes reports from....

Gina Fox.....roadkill pig....Bay county....I-75 just north of Cody Estey Rd. T 17N R 04E sect. 20 03/19/09....this area is southeast of an area where Arenac/Gladwin/Bay counties come together and has seen feral pigs for more than 3 years now.....

Joe R. pig rooting area found near the Shiawassee NWR near Moore and Mower Rds. in a crop drainage ditch..... he took some nice pics....thanks Joe!!!!
T 11N 04E sect. 27.... 03-24-09, this is an area northeast of the main body of feral pigs running the Grat/Sag area, have had a few reports up here, but this is the first fresh sign in a while....

Really big pig killed in Oceana county, sow thought to be 300-400 lbs, but weighed at butcher as 630 - 650 lbs and 6.5 feet rump to
snout. No ear tags, as usual.....Shot by both MDNR and local sherrif......needed a .308 :yikes:
this was a market variety sow that was attacking a truck on private property.
Location: Shelby Rd. and 28th Ave. T 14N R 18W sect. 17. killed 03-23-09 at 08:30pm.......we will be getting the head from this pig for disease testing.

Ya'all let me know if I missed any, and keep the reports coming!!!
Also, there is interest again in the bill to open the state to pig killing, and get rid if this "by county" business...so if anyone wants to send a note to their rep. please do so!!!! We're pushing the hill now....
Thanks.
Kristie


----------



## tommy-n

Thanks for the update, I'm somewhat familar with the sightings around the saginaw/gratiot county area.

as well as the bear sightings last summer and fall around marion springs and albe township area.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

kristie said:


> Really big pig killed in Oceana county, sow thought to be 300-400 lbs, but weighed at butcher as 630 - 650 lbs and 6.5 feet rump to
> snout. No ear tags, as usual.....Shot by both MDNR and local sherrif......needed a .308 :yikes:
> this was a market variety sow that was attacking a truck on private property.
> Location: Shelby Rd. and 28th Ave. T 14N R 18W sect. 17. killed 03-23-09 at 08:30pm.......we will be getting the head from this pig for disease testing.
> 
> 
> Kristie


Hey Kristie,
I hope that those involved gave you further info... such as... had the sow ever had a litter? The reason I ask is, if she hadn't then there wasn't a boar in the area, and that area could be cleared out easier than if it was a producing herd....

Thanks
Clyde


----------



## multibeard

I just got a PM from the CO about the hog. I will ask him that when I answer him back. He said he has pictures but wasn't able to post them on M-S so I see if he can email them to me so I can post them


----------



## kristie

I have a pic of the Oceana hog at work....I'll post it tomorrow...also Clyde, I didn't hear if the sow was lactating or not, but I requested the guts from the butcher as well as the head, so I will inspect them to see if she was nursing, I was told by the biologist that there weren't other pigs seen, I'll call the C.O. and ask, unless multibeard finds out first and or posts the pic first...didn't know he was a forum member......:lol:

and thanks swampbuck for the Backus creek update.......

also, I'll pull Joe's digging pics in here as soon as I get the ones off my phone and pull the others off my work computer.......

K


----------



## Perferator

That sow is huge. Certainly must be one of the biggest recorded kills yet.


----------



## multibeard

My son just noticed that this hogs tail was never docked which is unusual for a farm raised hog. 

The CO said that it looked like the sow had suckkled some piglets at one time but nothing recent.


----------



## kristie

thanks for posting the pics MB...same pics I got....:lol: you're a quick one


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

As far as the tail goes many hogs are raised in confinement with tails left on... its just the "big" feed lots don't like long tails because they tend to bite each others tails... 
Got a couple of observations/comments on this hog.... I don't believe this hog has been running wild too long... she appears to be too heavy to have scrounged all winter long... and her feet are very small for her size... giving me the impression of a hog that grew quite fast and isn't that old... but it also tells me with it being a domestic hog that it has some good genetics behind it... However, one thing we can tell for sure is that this hog was in captivity for at least the first 6 months-1 year of her life.... 

It may be too late now for this one, but in the future have them get pics of the feet (showing the bottom)... There are three types of feet that can give us a bit more understanding of the pig... 1. completely split hoof is domestic or at least part domestic... 2. 1/2-2/3 spit is russian or at least part russian... 3. not split at all (mule footed) is pure or part mule foot hog... not seen as often...

Clyde


----------



## Hackman

I've seen (3) wild hogs dead Arenac/Gladwin area and they have very thick black coats almost like a bear. Very course long hair. All had tusks or whatever they are called. I heard the longer a hog is wild it will actually attain these features anyway regardless of bloodline.


----------



## kristie

Township range and section are plat book coordinates of you have a plat book. I use a county map book to map all the locations as a lot of people aslo have them.


----------



## pikemaster789

kristie said:


> Township range and section are plat book coordinates of you have a plat book. I use a county map book to map all the locations as a lot of people aslo have them.


thanks that helps, now i can better pinpoint some porkers


----------



## UkiahDog

Last fall when I was going out, some of the counties I went to and asked the DNR they said if you saw one while out hunting other game you could shoot it. The county I live in is closed to pig hunting altogether.

So not exactly the same as them being open season year round. If you were small game hunting in the summer, how would you explain being in the woods with something larger than a .22 or a bow if you were targeting small game?

I may be wrong, but I thought that during the summer months, before the woodcock/pheasant/grouse seasons-covered under small game license- you could only carry afield a .22 or a bow. Another license could allow firearm exceptions when hunting pig, year round and statewide, while allowing control over what species are hunted with what caliber. 

But, like I said, I may be mistaken on that rule and if I am I'm sure someone will correct me. In which case I agree, another season in unnecessary. 

I live above rifle line and would either be using a bow or a rifle, depending on terrain, and I always thought I couldn't take my 7mm Mag out in the woods to hunt on a small game license during the summer months.


----------



## kristie

The small game license cover nuisance varmints through the summer. There isn't a firearm restriction during summer hunting. The rifle restriction is only during firearm deer season.

and as I've said many times before, if you are really concerned. Talk to your local Conservation officer before you go out. They are the people you will have to answer to. Tell them you would like to target pigs. That you have selected your area to scout from the list, tell them where you will be, and ask the safe way to go about doing so, what license they prefer you carry, and see what they say. If you are up front with them, they tend to appreciate it.

Kristie


----------



## ganderman

UkiahDog, there is always something open. Right now the ground hogs are out attacking the green stuff. July 15th the coyotes begin attacking the ground hogs. Coyote is the longest season that justifies a centerfire rifle but the ground hog is the best one if you go out now. If you hunt deer with a rifle that gives you 365 days of reason to carry a rifle. I carry one when I go out to scout deer. Not only does it give me more time in the woods with it but it kind of reminds me why I am out there. I tend to move slower with a rifle and see more deer. Pus I can alway take a coyote or pig should one show up. ( they haven't yet)
Mike


----------



## UkiahDog

Good to know. I'm sure that's one of the reason's why this post is so long. Redundancy. I don't know many people who have the time to read through 56 pages of posts to get the message without anyone ever repeating themselves. 

Last time I talked to the DNR was just before deer season last fall, so there was never any talk about weapons cause I was using what I wanted if I saw a pig. The reason for my concern w/caliber is 1. obviously, regulations that may cause someone to confiscate my gun, and 2. ethical killing of an animal. I'm not going pig hunting with a small caliber. What if you ran into a good sized pig, and tried to shoot that bugger with a .22, which is what I thought I could have (during daylight) in the summer? You think you'd make him mad, or kill him? I would take my bow if I had to, but prefer the bolt action for a variety of reasons.

I'm not getting gored by some pig w/piglets nearby, I'm gonna put her down. And I'm not gonna have my gun taken from me because I misunderstood some fine print rule in the legal document that is our modern day hunting guide.

So, thanks for the clarification! I'm excited, as now I get to use my rifle in the field for more than 2 weeks a year, and maybe fill my freezer with some pork!

But I guess my point is still this. If I am targeting pig during any season, then I don't need to justify my reason for any caliber, because I am targeting pig. I'll just call the CO again and see what the man has to say, as suggested. 

Thanks.


----------



## 3fingervic

Are there any in the thumb area. I'm in the Harbor Beach area.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

My wife and I went out to do some scouting today in the WB area... after driving for miles with not a single possitive sign of any hogs we came around a bend with small pines and scrub bordering both sides of the two track, when all of a sudden we heard a small pig squeal not more than 20 feet from the truck, and for a second I thought my wife was going out the window.. (camera in hand).:lol:
Normally we would have had 3 or 4 dogs with us, but with it being the "quiet time":rant: we didn't take any... If I had, I guarentee there would have been at least one less hog, probably more... 

We skirted the area in hopes of getting at least a visual... but nothing... One thing I will not do, and thats go into thick brush or small trees without my dogs... I'll go in without a gun if I have my dogs, but never the other way around if I know there are hogs in there... 

So, the moral of the story is.... do right by the "quiet time" law, and save some pigs.... :rant:

Clyde


----------



## 3fingervic

What exactly is "quiet time"? I get the general idea, but what are the specifics?


----------



## Riva

3fingervic said:


> Are there any in the thumb area. I'm in the Harbor Beach area.


I posted this about 600 posts ago but my hunting property is in Forester Township. Last October 1, while sitting in my tree stand about 5:00 PM, I thought that I heard a grunting buck coming through the thick pines towards my stand. Thinking it was strange for that time of year, I got ready for the shot nevertheless. Then, the grunt turned into several grunts and then, several more grunts intermixed with loud squeals. Suddenly, it was the unmistakable sounds of many pigs, perhaps as many as six, all squealing, as if fighting over food. Scared the living crap out of me. While I did not see the pigs, they were 25 yards away in the pines, I am 100% convinced that they were indeed pigs.

I went back the next day with one of my guests, who happens to be a cop, (w/gun) and much of the area under the pines was all rooted up to beat the band. 

BTW, my cottage is in Forestville, just south of you.


----------



## Rudi's Dad

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> My wife and I went out to do some scouting today in the WB area... after driving for miles with not a single possitive sign of any hogs we came around a bend with small pines and scrub bordering both sides of the two track, when all of a sudden we heard a small pig squeal not more than 20 feet from the truck, and for a second I thought my wife was going out the window.. (camera in hand).:lol:
> Normally we would have had 3 or 4 dogs with us, but with it being the "quiet time":rant: we didn't take any... If I had, I guarentee there would have been at least one less hog, probably more...
> 
> We skirted the area in hopes of getting at least a visual... but nothing... One thing I will not do, and thats go into thick brush or small trees without my dogs... I'll go in without a gun if I have my dogs, but never the other way around if I know there are hogs in there...
> 
> So, the moral of the story is.... do right by the "quiet time" law, and save some pigs.... :rant:
> 
> Clyde


One thing you ought to know, dogs are NOT a match for adult pigs. I wouldnt let my dogs out if pigs were around, cause they are stupid and would get hurt.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Rudi's Dad said:


> One thing you ought to know, dogs are NOT a match for adult pigs. I wouldnt let my dogs out if pigs were around, cause they are stupid and would get hurt.


Thank for the advice and I would also recommend that to most people... my dogs are bred for hog hunting... and my pits are game bred dogs bred to catch pigs...

Clyde


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

3fingervic said:


> What exactly is "quiet time"? I get the general idea, but what are the specifics?


Its a time when you can not train or hunt with dogs in the field.... EXCEPT: you can train on fox in zone 3... but i'm not in zone 3

Clyde


----------



## Hackman

Wildwood I saw some breed of dog called Lolo Argentino something like that . They are breed especially for hogs. They will run them down and hold them till the coupe de grace. They are pretty impressive physically, pitbulls on steroids. Ever here of them?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Yes, Dogo Argentino.... a couple of friends use them down south, but only as catch dogs.... they use their other dogs bay the pigs... the Dogo, don't have the stamina to run as long as their other breeds...

Clyde


----------



## Greekrukus

i was watching animal planet last night and they had a show on called PIG BOMB. has anyone seen this? are those the types of pigs we have running around here? those dogs are damn impressive, and mean looking too, pits on roids is right.


----------



## Rudi's Dad

Greekrukus said:


> i was watching animal planet last night and they had a show on called PIG BOMB. has anyone seen this? are those the types of pigs we have running around here? those dogs are damn impressive, and mean looking too, pits on roids is right.


I saw that, and was duly impressed that those pigs could take care of themselves vs dogs or humans that get too close.
I THINK what we have is not the Russian strain. Who knows if some yahoo wont import them and release them in the wild.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

What we have here in and in most of the US is Russian/domestic crosses... many may only have a small amount of russian but none the less, they are feral, and a hog is one animal that can take care of itself.... when a hog bites down they don't usually let go, and start swinging their heads... thats not to mention the cutters they have... those cutters can cut denim like paper... 

My dogs are a line of rat terrier that was started by a man out in oregon and got a fair reputation as a hog, and all around hunting dog... they very in size from 25-40 pounds... you can read about them on my website... www.wildwooddeckerterriers.com 


Clyde


----------



## stevensocia

the only thing i would put on a hog is a well trained pit bull thats what we used in arkansas and the hogs still tore them up every now and then


----------



## Wendy

I wish my girl were younger, she is pretty gamey and would love to go after a hog. She's a Cane (Ka-nay) Corso.


----------



## jnracing

yea kristie if you have anyone that wants em taken care of me and my buddy are willing to travel anywhere to take and do some hunting would like to video it and take pictures and when off "quiet" time my buddys in ms that have a bunch a hog dogs theyll bring up


----------



## kristie

I'll keep ya'all posted, but remember, I'm keeping track of the whole state, keep asking the people/farmers around in the areas where the most sightings are too......it will help.......
K


----------



## jnracing

give me a list of numbers ill start callin:evil:


----------



## kristie

tisk tisk....I can only provide landowners contact numbers of they say ask me to....none have thus far......don't worry, I'll let you guys know.....
K


----------



## stevensocia

ha kristy i have found some hogs in muskegon i was charged by one while scouting no shots were taken but i have seen where there where at least ten hogs


----------



## kristie

sweet steve......I finally freed myself put a bit from tooth work, as in got caught up, and have an assistant now....so I'll be calling ya tomorrow.....
K


----------



## JimLeadfoot

kristie said:


> sweet steve......I finally freed myself put a bit from tooth work, as in got caught up, and have an assistant now....so I'll be calling ya tomorrow.....
> K




Thanks for freshening this thread up...it was getting a little crusty.


----------



## stevensocia

kristy you and your old man should come hunting with me and my crew one day


----------



## 2birdie

Haven't had chance to check this thread in awhile, my how it's grow. Rather than tring to find were I left off, how 'bout a run down of lapeer and tuscola counties. Thanx


----------



## jnracing

hey 2bird lapeer has not seen but a couple i have like 20 farmers out there with my number all over just waiting to hear from one of em they got pigs none sighted yet


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI

on the way home this morning (7:30 am)i saw 5 pigs in a field about 200-250 yards off f-141 (4 black,1 brown and they were big) at f-141 and suckercreek road. ALCONA COUNTY.what a bummer headed home and no highpower weapon in the truck. this is the first time i have ever seen them in the wild and roaming. next time we meet i'll have a 300 win mag or a 30:06, me thinks in about 2 weeks i'll be having a pig roast :evilsmile


----------



## kristie

Thanks for the report Dan!!! and the nice location description.....let us know if you end up killing any of them!!!!
K

and Steve, if we ever have time off work, we'll let ya know


----------



## kristie

Just put it up.....it's way less blurry than the old sightings and kills map and is in PDF format. Should post by the noon o'clock cache clear....on the MDNR Feral swine info page....here's the link...I'll be updating the report and kill tables today too....http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-155439--,00.html

K


----------



## kristie

Here are some new Lenawee reports on there....check it out around noon....
K


----------



## fantastixvoyage

Wow thanks for those lists - a real eyeopener! Hmm may have to give the heads up to a few farmer friends to give me a call. Been meaning to get this ole recurve out for a warmup session!


But one thought - how does the swine flu play into this? i assume the pigs could be carriers???


----------



## kristie

Make sure to check the lists again after noon, it will show some updates....

Swine flu, is just a flu.....it appears....we are testing for it now.....tested a Roscommon pig so far...negative.....if you follow pork preparation safety like don't eat it raw, wash hands after butchering, etc. You'll be fine......common sense will rule the day....

Some pigs in Canada tested positive for H5N1, but it didn't appear to be the same strain that's going around.....

let me know if you have any additional questions.
Kristie


----------



## Bellyup

That is good information on the DNR website, thanks for taking such a vested approach to the matter.


----------



## dbowhntr

so why is missaukee county not listed as one where you can shoot hogs when the kill map has one killed there? Just wondering.


----------



## fantastixvoyage

So what's the deer population and what's the pig population? ahaha with those kind of odds and my luck I might as well just run up to Bob Evans if I want sausage! :lol: (skunked this year on deer)


Just curious have you done a map plot of the sightings/kills versus known pig/game farms? would be interesting to see how it compares. 

Seeing a pig in the wild would be almost as crazy as the ostrich that I came across on state land near Midland! :tdo12: I'm not gonna lie...I did try to stalk it...dang that thing could move! Would it have been against the law to harvest it?! LOL


----------



## kristie

Open counties are related to prosecutors of those counties agreeing to not prosecute hunters for killing "livestock-at-large" aka feral pigs in their counties. We don't have approval in Missaukee county yet, if ya'all know the pros. there, holler, and let he or she know how you feel about feral pigs running around your county. 

And yes FV I've plotted that particular map....I can't disclose it publically as it would violate the privacy, I'm told, of the owners of said game ranches.

Shooting Ostrich at large, illegal......shooting feral pigs in open counties, legal......as long as you are following no tresspassing rules etc. and have any valid MI hunting license......


----------



## fantastixvoyage

kristie said:


> And yes FV I've plotted that particular map....I can't disclose it publically as it would violate the privacy, I'm told, of the owners of said game ranches.


Always on top of it! 



kristie said:


> Shooting Ostrich at large, illegal......shooting feral pigs in open counties, legal......as long as you are following no tresspassing rules etc. and have any valid MI hunting license......


Haha well glad I didn't have the opportunity to break the law! But don't blame me when you are on some site looking for support from hunters because of some rampant feral ostrich outbreak!!!


----------



## fantastixvoyage

Also can you give any info on whether there have been spottings on state land? And if so maybe a little detailed info. I dont have any connections with farmers but I have noticed some state land, especially in zone 3 have food plots. 


Is it just me or would it feel like a hunt for bigfoot to be out there after these pigs?!


----------



## kristie

As far as Zone 3, most of the pig this time of year will be moving around private land ag. fields, but check SGAs the have share crop corn going in or rye.....in areas where there are sightings on my map.....and if read back a number of pages, which I would suggest to anyone.....talking to farmers ahead of time goes along way, if and when they start seeing pig damage.
K


----------



## foxfire69

Did you see the episode on the Discovery Channel??
We have a serious Worldwide problem!! You need to see this show!! Scary...sitting in your living room and a Boar bust in the front door and attacks you!! Whoa...Man versus Pigs and their winning!! Eurasion Boars...be on the look-out!! 


"Holy Pig Bomb Batman"!!


----------



## ART

I just watched that..sensationalism at it's best...pigs 6 feet high, 1500 pounds with tusks like elephants.
They had lots of speculation, some facts, and little footage of anything but a few places looped over and over.
They made it sound like mankind is in dire danger of an overly aggressive animal that attacks dogs and people with great frequency and reckless abandon.
10% truth and 90% hype.


----------



## SmallGameStalker

I read most of this thread over the past several days and want to join the Feral Pig Posse! What I'm confused about is the matter of what gun or caliber is enough gun to properly put down a pig. People in this thread have said that a .22 is too light, but then supposedly someone took a pig with a .410 loaded with #6 shot. At one point, one of Kristie's comments led me to believe that a .308 is quite a large caliber to go pig hunting with. 

Like I said, I want to help out, especially seeing as my family's cabin is up in Clare County, not far from the activity around Westbranch, Roscommon, Houghton Lake and Higgins Lake.

I have rifles chambered in .223/5.56mm, .44 Magnum, 7.62x39mm, and .308, as well as 12 Gauge shotguns. Which of these would be best to take afield to shoot a pig, such that it's killed quickly and cleanly?

Thanks for everyone's comments and help on this matter.


----------



## rotty

I have read of them being taken with any of the calibers you have listed, one of the important factors is how comfortable you are with the gun and the terrain you expect the pigs to be in.

Meaning I wouldn't necessarily want to be in thick cover going after them with a .223, but a longer rage shot with good ammo and shot placement should be fine.

The bigger hogs can be tough to drop and can be aggressive.

My self, i would be using the 7.62x39 or .308, a .44mag pistol as a close range back-up.


----------



## kristie

Great question SmallGameStalker, rotty's answer is a good one. Just remember, rimfire only at night under the coyote rules, until any policy changes, and obey the rifle/shotgun line during firearm deer season, otherwise, rotty's post is good. I'd use my 12 guage, I'm comfortable with it, our C.O.s like the .308s I've had guys take feral pig of decent size with bows.....a guy took a rather sizable pig with a muzzy....though I wouldn't try that myself....
just make sure you follow the rules of the MI hunting permit you carry and you'll be fine.
Kristie


----------



## thunder river outfitters

i have found a very large group of pigs ...of about 15-20...been watching them for about a week...i also see small groups of about 5-6. if your interested in hunting these pigs contact me and mabey we can set something up.

thanks dan


----------



## rotty

PM sent


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Would love to get in on some of those hogs... they are really tearing up that area....
Your PM box is full... contact me

Clyde


----------



## kristie

Dan, make sure and call me this week, I'll send you some blood kits.
Kristie

Clyde, I need to talk to you this week too......and swampbuck......

(gonna be a busy week)....haha


----------



## rotty

thunder river outfitters said:


> i have found a very large group of pigs ...of about 15-20...been watching them for about a week...i also see small groups of about 5-6. if your interested in hunting these pigs contact me and mabey we can set something up.
> 
> thanks dan



pm sent is there any other contact?


----------



## Thumb Hunter

PM Sent, looking foward to some bacon!!!!!


----------



## Hackman

Come on just give us a general area, you aren,t that hard up for cash are you?


----------



## multibeard

Kristie 

Any consensus on the pictures I sent you?

Tom


----------



## thunder river outfitters

sorry, pm box filled fast on this subject. you can also contact us through our website thunderriveroutfitters.com

thanks dan


----------



## thunder river outfitters

Hackman said:


> Come on just give us a general area, you aren,t that hard up for cash are you?


 
ummmm hackman

heres your signnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol::lol:
[/COLOR] 
and yes, im out to make a buck, it what we do for a living.


----------



## kristie

multibeard said:


> Kristie
> 
> Any consensus on the pictures I sent you?
> 
> Tom


PM sent......


----------



## SURF&TURF

Off work for the next 2 weeks, PM me if you need help with these over sized rodents, with 25 to 26 hogs at this time running wild, it's not going to take long to double and triple that group. The game is over with this location of hogs being keep a secret. I would say it's getting out of hand. Good luck!~ All the people that I have seen on this thread ready to step up, come on no need for this to get out of hand.


----------



## MERGANZER

thunder river outfitters said:


> i have found a very large group of pigs ...of about 15-20...been watching them for about a week...i also see small groups of about 5-6. if your interested in hunting these pigs contact me and mabey we can set something up.
> 
> thanks dan


 

No offense intended toward you as I realize you make a living from guiding but with that being said I find it ridiculous that you are scouting thses things and watching them to earn a buck as they breed and spread out more. You should kill them if you have access to the property plain and simple. If you can take people with you and earn a buck fine but to watch them and scout them without trying to wipe them out is wrong. Get out there if you know where they are and eliminate them. This is not a game and its not a game animal we want to manage we want them gone before they take over. Just my take on it if your not gonna do it then at least tell people the location so they can get out there at take care of the problem 

Ganzer


----------



## thunder river outfitters

MERGANZER said:


> No offense intended toward you as I realize you make a living from guiding but with that being said I find it ridiculous that you are scouting thses things and watching them to earn a buck as they breed and spread out more. You should kill them if you have access to the property plain and simple. If you can take people with you and earn a buck fine but to watch them and scout them without trying to wipe them out is wrong. Get out there if you know where they are and eliminate them. This is not a game and its not a game animal we want to manage we want them gone before they take over. Just my take on it if your not gonna do it then at least tell people the location so they can get out there at take care of the problem
> 
> Ganzer


wow, i could just let them go and not hold any hunts and keep my mouth shut, yes your right i could go shot them all myself, or invite people to come up and hunt them. my time is worth something, scouting....fuel in my truck....ect. you would spend more money trying to find these pigs on your own.....fuel...lodging...time scouting(they are not like deer ,they dont hang in the same area for to long). im doing what i can to eliminate these things. so what if im going to capitalize on it....its america ...mabey you should redirect your anger to the game ranches that they escaped from.

dan


----------



## SURF&TURF

Taken care of the problem!!!!!!!!!!!! That's what it's about!! Taken care of the problem!!!


----------



## SURF&TURF

With the DNR wanting hogs/pigs to be shot on sight and not putting this location on this thread :nono: It's time the DNR steps up to the plate with this info!! and not a general location, it must be pin pointed location, It's not to hunt, it's to eliminate the problem, or maybe it's all just a game after all, and we all will be pointing fingers in the next year or two. Good luck on the blame game when that starts! I don't hunt hunt clubs and never will. And will never point the finger at them for the hogs. It's simple, let the location be public, problem gone!! If privite property is in play, and no one is allowed to go in and help that land owner, shame on them! Sorry I just didn't think we where still in the stone age and don't know how to handle a simple problem before it gets out of hand. It's all most like UFO sighting a lot of talk but!!! It's time eliminate the hog problem and this thread. I know I don't have to open this thread I just do to see if any *REAL*, I mean *REAL* management has started, look back at the dates when documentation started. If the DNR wants this to be a game animal to let thrive and multiply then they should let that be know then. With the uneployment level so high a bounty on them would be a income source, and the guy that watches them would shot them instead!!:coco:


----------



## kristie

The locations, and near locations where he's guiding have been up for a long time. 
just look up the pdf tables near Houghton Lake and West Branch locations. There is no law against guiding. As I said before, all are free to go up there and scout all the locations we have listed. 
K


----------



## tommy-n

thunder river outfitters said:


> wow, i could just let them go and not hold any hunts and keep my mouth shut, yes your right i could go shot them all myself, or invite people to come up and hunt them. my time is worth something, scouting....fuel in my truck....ect. you would spend more money trying to find these pigs on your own.....fuel...lodging...time scouting(they are not like deer ,they dont hang in the same area for to long). im doing what i can to eliminate these things. so what if im going to capitalize on it....its america ...mabey you should redirect your anger to the game ranches that they escaped from.
> 
> dan


Thats why I hate fishing tournaments and hunting ranches/game ranches. For alot of us the money just seems to make things ugly in a hurry and take the fun out of it. 

Just my two cents, thunder river no disrespect to you at all, just my opinion


----------



## SURF&TURF

Near locations are not good enough not going to help eliminate the problem, Michigan hunter's need the exact square mile (all 4 roads that enclose the pigs) so their is no scouting time and the stalk can begain and the problem will end this thread should just give exact pin pointed locations & kills made, Way to go, Great job to our fellow hunter's in the field that's it!!! Sometime, I just don't know! Common since, does it even exist! Pigs eye sight are poor, but their hearing and sense of smell is as good as a white tail deer if not better, even with location's posted it will take a great stalk in a wooded area. Good luck to all hunters, if these last post of mine help open doors to kill these un-wanted game animals let not one wild pig see year 2010. *NO REASON. *To many hunter's in our great state Michigan.


----------



## kristie

SURF&TURF said:


> Near locations are not good enough not going to help eliminate the problem, Michigan hunter's need the exact square mile (all 4 roads that enclose the pigs) so their is no scouting time and the stalk can begain and the problem will end this thread should just give exact pin pointed locations & kills made, Way to go, Great job to our fellow hunter's in the field that's it!!! Sometime, I just don't know! Common since, does it even exist! Pigs eye sight are poor, but their hearing and sense of smell is as good as a white tail deer if not better, even with location's posted it will take a great stalk in a wooded area. Good luck to all hunters, if these last post of mine help open doors to kill these un-wanted game animals let not one wild pig see year 2010. *NO REASON. *To many hunter's in our great state Michigan.


No offense, but how do you think I got all those locations in the first place? Hunters out in the field scouting, landowners, people hunting, etc. I can in NO WAY provide exact location of any animal. Can you? The kill locations listed are also locations reported by hunters. All reports are VOLUNTARY by the public. I do the best I can to help share information that covers the whole state. If you want to help, go scout, try to kill some pigs. Voice up to your representitives regarding pigs getting out in the first place. Take action. I'll keep doing the best I can reporting what pig info. I do get, while doing my other work for the DNR.
Kristie


----------



## thunder river outfitters

SURF&TURF said:


> Off work for the next 2 weeks, PM me if you need help with these over sized rodents, with 25 to 26 hogs at this time running wild, it's not going to take long to double and triple that group. The game is over with this location of hogs being keep a secret. I would say it's getting out of hand. Good luck!~ All the people that I have seen on this thread ready to step up, come on no need for this to get out of hand.


since you are lucky and have the next 2 weeks off of work, why dont you head out to 1 of the spots that kristie has indicated and shot yourself a pig. i will even take time out of my busy day to hold your hand and pull the trigger for ya. this is not an easy hunt by any means, if you think it is, your wrong. last week i had 2 men walk away because they couldnt take the heat and bugs. this isnt like deer hunting, you work your butt off. 
kristie has put countless hours into what she is doing, after talking with her on the phone, she doesnt have time to hold your hand and pull the trigger. you need to get out like everyone else and find them. i can tell you the last 2 crossroads i last saw them, but most likely they have moved to a different area. like i siad, they are not like hunting deer.

good luck dan


----------



## srconnell22

thunder river outfitters said:


> since you are lucky and have the next 2 weeks off of work, why dont you head out to 1 of the spots that kristie has indicated and shot yourself a pig. i will even take time out of my busy day to hold your hand and pull the trigger for ya. this is not an easy hunt by any means, if you think it is, your wrong. last week i had 2 men walk away because they couldnt take the heat and bugs. this isnt like deer hunting, you work your butt off.
> kristie has put countless hours into what she is doing, after talking with her on the phone, she doesnt have time to hold your hand and pull the trigger. you need to get out like everyone else and find them. i can tell you the last 2 crossroads i last saw them, but most likely they have moved to a different area. like i siad, they are not like hunting deer.
> 
> good luck dan


Dan, 

i'd like to hunt them with you...but in a nice air conditioned blind (with no bugs)...and only if you guarantee we WON'T see your little friend from your back yard! :lol:


----------



## SURF&TURF

There is no law against guiding!!!! But to guide a DNR stated not wanted Hog, and not killing on sight, and for people calling you Kristie with out the pin point location and with out access of hunter's being allowed, Hang up on them. they don't care of the problem that is at hand. It's a wast of Your time (your receiving the calls) and the time of our Michigan hunter's trying to help out on this hyped up problem, There are so many hunters that it would most likly be their own neighbors in privite land areas, and on state land their is no excuse to hold back info. if put on this thread all 4 roads you would have 25 plus hunters mimum in that square mile I would be one with a small army of guys looking to kill a pig in the off season. So if this is state land where these 25 plus pigs are, give up the square mile they can be found in and start watching them disappear. So when a call comes in without all info needed (pin pointed) to put a small army in, don't post it. And if it is privite and they don't want hunter in tell them sorry you and that the DNR can't help you. That should be your first question if access to hunter is allowed or not, and if not to stop wasting your time thank you hang up and leave that sighting off the records. Your doing a good job Kristie, but a great job would be pin point like trying to find a lost person last seen, time and location very important to make a sweep of the area for that one shot one piggy gone.


----------



## SURF&TURF

Trust me don't need my hand held, last 2 crossroads don't put the pig in the box. And at this time I really wouldn't take your info to hart with you wanting to keep guiding. But put it out their all 4 roads and the date you last saw them so poeple in the area can do their part lets kill them pigs. I have not gone way back in this thread to see if you had put a value to your guided hunt and your success rate? Don't want a PM just do a post up front so maybe poeple will give you what your asking. It's not new to me been their done that. A PM will just be posted anyways for all to see. Good luck in your guide service and let's kill these pigs they have had to much free roaming time. They belong behind a fence!!


----------



## SURF&TURF

If someone does find a area that has pigs if there is water for them to role in the mud, they need water, their will also be a rubbing post (tree/fence post). The pigs I hunted on a farm land in Florida would be their or maybe not, but they seem to have a pattern, watch for rutting area's if it looks fresh a good chance they will be back it could take a few days, but if not pushed they should stay in the area. Not sure what they eat up here besides acorns, along with farmers crops I'm sure, & grubs that is the reason for rutting. So if you do see pigs look for the above, and hunt early morning to maybe 10am and late 5pm till dark. I don't know if you will find anybody that would have dogs in Michigan being their are not to many pigs running free to doing a hunt during the day, the pigs in Florida would be just lay in water holes or close by in the heat of the day, when we would get lucky to jump one trying to stalk them. Good luck to all. Just a little info for those who have no idea what to look for after spotting pigs. Their tracks look alot like deer, more rounded on the outside.


----------



## rotty

I guess I seen a post by another member here and thought that it was voluntary information, I didn't think it was an ad for a commercial entity, my bad I guess....


----------



## tommy-n

maybe the dnr gives info to the guides in michigan for a little kickback:lol:


----------



## Tom Hunter

I agree with Dan. If you don't want to pay get a couple people together and go scouting the pigs yourself. This is how he makes his living so why not make a few extra bucks. Atleast he isn't one of the annoying metal scrappers making a mess in my yard every Tuesday night going through my trash. No disrespect to anyone. I know money is tight for most of us, including me.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

i have told many people where these pigs are at for the last 3 years...there seems to be more and more of these pigs each year. and thats because know one wants go out and hunt them, unless someone is holding thier hand. 
it is south side of m-55 east of crooked rd and west of m-97, north of nestle rd. 
once you look at a map you will realize that this is about 6,000 acres. good luck going on your own. 

i will be headed out there this thursday and friday for more scouting, if you care to join me let me know.

dan


----------



## Big Frank 25

Go locked and loaded for pork. I'd like to see some results.


----------



## kristie

Good luck Dan, and anyone else who heads up with (or without :lol ya.....

Lets get some feral pigs dead.......which by the way is the whole point of this thread.......

hint hint.........:16suspect


:evil:


----------



## SURF&TURF

People talken, DNR talken, about this pig that must be killed on sight. Asking our deer hunters to kill on sight, come on. and how many year into this. It would make it so much more easy if the DNR would just say pay us $100.00 for a licenses this is Michgan's new game animal. Enjoy your pork in the field they are here to stay!!! Let 10,000 more to roam like our turkey, 50 or so in each county hey I love turkey hunting, and pig hunting. If no one is willing to allow hunting or give exact info STOP CRYING for our help. Just a matter of time and it will be camp meat for all us deer hunters:corkysm55 Can see it know year 2015, 1 buck, 2 hogs on top of cars & trucks coming home from deer camp lower & upper Michigan. I think I like that idea. All I have to say if we are going to do this let's get the real deal going Russian Boar! And please just stop asking for the help from our hunters in the field. You think dead deer stink along the high-way, wait tell the farmers start shooting them to let run off and die. :lol: I've seen golf courses in Florida ripped up so bad you would think that 50 hogs had to be in their over night. I don't think our farmer is going to want to wake up to that one morning, Deer will be a welcome sight in their future. I myself will only shot the sow (female) if the boar (male) are not cut as piglet's as done on the farm, you can't even make good summer sausage. Pig on baby!! Can't wait for our great state of Michigan's future game animal.


----------



## SURF&TURF

Hey Dan, Is this mostly privite land? Or is it open state land?


----------



## thunder river outfitters

SURF&TURF said:


> Hey Dan, Is this mostly privite land? Or is it open state land?


 
surf, the land that im talking about is all state, no farm land what so ever....it is the nastiest crap you can ever dream of walking through. like i said it is not an easy hunt. bugs are so bad you want to just go home, water to your waist....ect this hunt is not for a lazy person. walking is tuff. but the pigs are there in good numbers. my buddy has taken 3 in the last 2 years, he will be emailing me pics so i can put them on here.


----------



## SURF&TURF

Thanks for the info if we get this rain that is exspected that will keep the bugs down and hunting in the rain will also keep me cool 2 pluses, 3rd plus is that they shouldn't hear me coming. got a gps to keep track of my moves put the 30/30 on my back for close shots, camera, water & binocular in the backpack sounds like a good place to get lost for the day. Have to give it a shot. Best report I have received. Will post on my return. I sure hope to see a few more poeple up their with this location out their. Hey a little luck is always welcome. If their is pigs in there as you say.


----------



## Hackman

This thread definitlely is informative, and I believe what has happened in Michigan is from the Commercializtion of hunting involving both game ranches and now guides or outfitters. Face it people are going to pay to have somebody run down hogs with dogs in the future when they populate, and I believe they will increase. I never thought I,d own one, but I might just look at getting a pitbull. The only sucessful way to kill hogs according to experts is with dogs. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Hackman said:


> This thread definitlely is informative, and I believe what has happened in Michigan is from the Commercializtion of hunting involving both game ranches and now guides or outfitters. Face it people are going to pay to have somebody run down hogs with dogs in the future when they populate, and I believe they will increase. I never thought I,d own one, but I might just look at getting a pitbull. The only sucessful way to kill hogs according to experts is with dogs. Sorry if I offended anyone.


 
You will need more than just a pit bull... you will need some running dogs... pits are used for the most part as catch dogs, not running dogs... and if you do get a pit, make sure it is a game bred pit and not one of the pet or fighting pits...

Clyde


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

As far as i'm conserned he might as well capitalize on the feral hogs... the state has been dragging their feet for so long, the pigs are likely here to stay anyhow.... no running dogs on hogs during the quiet period... i can tell you one thing... there are a couple areas i have been seeing signs of hogs, and a few years ago there were lots of turkeys, now your lucky to come across a turkey track... I can tell you one thing, what those hogs did to those turkey populations, my dogs wouldn't have done.... and now, for ever sow there was out there there is an additional 4-6 more pigs... THANK YOU MICHIGAN!!!!:rant:

I find it extremely unfortunate that **** and fox hunting clubs can get permits to run their dogs year round, but when the state wants hogs gone, nothing is even offered.... I am so tired of trying to work around this and work around that.... I say screw um... they want them gone, then they better get off their asses and make it possible....

Clyde


----------



## tommy-n

It's just a matter of time before the local farmers put the "flybait/coke" out and take care of them like they do the *****


----------



## MERGANZER

Hackman said:


> This thread definitlely is informative, and I believe what has happened in Michigan is from the Commercializtion of hunting involving both game ranches and now guides or outfitters. Face it people are going to pay to have somebody run down hogs with dogs in the future when they populate, and I believe they will increase. I never thought I,d own one, but I might just look at getting a pitbull. The only sucessful way to kill hogs according to experts is with dogs. Sorry if I offended anyone.


 
Well that way if there is or is not pigs then you at least have something to shoot! Hell I would rather have pigs than pitbulls around lol. 

Ganzer


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

MERGANZER said:


> Well that way if there is or is not pigs then you at least have something to shoot! Hell I would rather have pigs than pitbulls around lol.
> 
> Ganzer


Then obviously you have never been around a game bred pit, or feral hogs... 

Clyde


----------



## MERGANZER

Actually I have shot and killed feral hogs. I have also read enough and seen enough about pit bulls to know they are like coyotes from the standpoint the only good one is a dead one.

Ganzer


----------



## tbbassdaddy

Wow.. I haven't been out on this thread in about 3 weeks... It's sure turned into a bitch-slapping contest!!! Whew... 
tb


----------



## Hackman

My main point is Michigan has a new hunting opprtunity which has been created by us not the hogs. They just didn't fly here. Once thay populate the swampy areas and Public Lands deer hunting might be second fiddle. I hope the DNR doesn't charge too much for licenses once they realize its a loss cause, and they try to make money off the hogs.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

MERGANZER said:


> Actually I have shot and killed feral hogs. I have also read enough and seen enough about pit bulls to know they are like coyotes from the standpoint the only good one is a dead one.
> 
> Ganzer


Whatever, I won't say anything more, i'm afraid I might overflow your shallow mind...

Clyde


----------



## thunder river outfitters

Hackman said:


> My main point is Michigan has a new hunting opprtunity which has been created by us not the hogs. They just didn't fly here. Once thay populate the swampy areas and Public Lands deer hunting might be second fiddle. I hope the DNR doesn't charge too much for licenses once they realize its a loss cause, and they try to make money off the hogs.


i agree, they are not going to be stopped 100% , like it or not they will be around for awhile. with all these game ranches closing down, do you think they will keep the pigs inside the fence? if i had owned a game ranch i wouldnt want the fines that are given out for having them with out a liscence.


----------



## kristie

Well TRO.....no fines for having the pigs, if a ranch decides to shut down, because the game ranches don't currently need a license by Michigan law to sell pig hunts, or have pigs there.
That's part of the problem. The pig part of the business is unregulated, except that the pigs are considered livestock and the game ranchers are supposed to take care of them like livestock.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

kristie said:


> Well TRO.....no fines for having the pigs, if a ranch decides to shut down, because the game ranches don't currently need a license by Michigan law to sell pig hunts, or have pigs there.
> That's part of the problem. The pig part of the business is unregulated, except that the pigs are considered livestock and the game ranchers are supposed to take care of them like livestock.


 
wow, well ummmmmm ......thats stinks

i guess there are ways around everything.


----------



## Hackman

I have access to prime private hog area. I do not any want legal opinions, just want to know if they saw show on the live trap I am going to build. On the show thay made a 4 sided wire mesh walls. Each wall was seperate approximately 4ft high and 6ft long. The walls were meshed together with rope so it was flexible and one panel had the door which slid down to enclose area. the walls were built not to high as to let deer jump out. And entire trap was not secured to ground so hogs were not able to bust out nor to dig under. Anybody saw show? Or have attempted to make one? Or seen one used down south.


----------



## kristie

You can use such a trap to trap pigs. I'd suggest something very heavy, as far as mesh. Also, stake down the trap. Hackman, if you take this route, send me a PM and I'll give you more info. on cage trapping feral pigs.
Kristie

USDA Wildlife Services loans out traps like these to private land owners that have groups of feral pigs on their property as it's a good method of catching and killing groups of pigs. They have a limited number of traps, but if you have a high density area, I can call them and see if they have one to move. Also, due to their limited number of traps, that's why we have no problem with ya'all building your own.


----------



## Carl8orbtr

I have seen one in the mountains of SC about 6 yeard ago. It belonged to a golf course and was erected permenantly on their property. It was about ten yards wide and built just like a horse pasture fence. They had one door that slid shut from the top and was held up by a rope. That rope was run to the other side of the pen where it was tied to a stick which was hooked behind two stakes pounded into the ground. They would poor a couple of small corn piles in the pen to get the pigs excited and then just poured corn all around the stick/trigger mechanism. The first couple of corn piles were to allow time to get the whole family in the pen before the door shut. They said it was very effective! :corkysm55


----------



## fisher210

Had to get this back up on the first page again.

Howard


----------



## thunder river outfitters

has anyone made it over to the location i posted? i have been without my truck for 3 weeks because my local dealer couldnt figure out what was wrong with it (morons).
anyway....a couple friends of mine headed there and seen 2....no shot though....please let me know whats up in that area.

thank dan


----------



## swampbuck

T.R.

If you are refering to the Denton creek flooding, I have been there several times. As well as the Backus. We have seen some sign......not a lot.


----------



## Ghost F_8

Does anyone have any good areas close to Mason County, I live in Ludington and would be very interested to take some wild hogs with my bow and maybe a rifle. Anyone having problems just let me know, or if you know of any areas around. Email Me


----------



## kristie

Van Buren County has now been added to the list of counties open for the take of feral swine. Just got news from the Van Buren County Prosecutor via our local MDNR staff that they are on board. It will show up on the list and as an included county on the map on the 6pm cache clear, MDNR feral swine page map....here's the link again, as it's not unlinked to the hunting pages, and only on the "Problem Wildlife" page.........:16suspect

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_25065-155439--,00.html

Kristie


----------



## thunder river outfitters

swampbuck said:


> T.R.
> 
> If you are refering to the Denton creek flooding, I have been there several times. As well as the Backus. We have seen some sign......not a lot.


ya sorta,across from backus park, south side of 55, back in the rye feilds is where i have seen alot.


----------



## swampbuck

South of 55 in that area is named Denton creek flooding, north of 55 is backus. I have been to the fields, and out on the islands in the marsh and backwaters. I have seen some sign, but not a lot. They seem to move around a lot. By the way all of the backus fields and part of Denton are going to be planted this year. That may help concentrate them. A few years ago when we planted one of those fields in backus they were attracted to, I think the fresh dirt. And the bags of rye on our trailer. We were underbid on the rye contract again this year.


----------



## jaywkr

Anyone have pictures of pigs they harvested? It would be interesting to see some.


----------



## bnbplay

Actually I wrote a story on the wild pigs a few months back. Southern MI is a hot bed for activity. If you want check it out go here. http://www.strictlywhitetails.com/fieldnotes.htm. it's in the October 08 edition.


----------



## ridgewalker

Kristie, with all due respect, how does the dnr/dept of ag or whoever expect hunters to make any dent in the number of hogs when we are not allowed to hunt at night or even bait them. A lady on her own farm up here was trying to protect the farm's corn from being destroyed one night and the co was going to write her a ticket. Unbelievable! These critters hide during the day.

Does anyone know how to hunt these hogs given the way the policy makers tie the hands of the hunters?


----------



## kristie

ridgewalker said:


> Kristie, with all due respect, how does the dnr/dept of ag or whoever expect hunters to make any dent in the number of hogs when we are not allowed to hunt at night or even bait them. A lady on her own farm up here was trying to protect the farm's corn from being destroyed one night and the co was going to write her a ticket. Unbelievable! These critters hide during the day.
> 
> Does anyone know how to hunt these hogs given the way the policy makers tie the hands of the hunters?


Yes we are aware of the best ways to get pigs dead, and that current policy restricts this. Remember who makes the decisions. We (the DNR) are looking into this.......


----------



## lbck25

Hi Krisitie,

Would it be alright if I emailed you some questions about feral swine for my Senior Thesis? Also, I sent in a sighting a little while back but my email has been acting up and I'm not sure if it went through. The sighting was in Huron Township south of Metro Airport. All black, at least 100 lbs. Longer hair with a "mohawk" of hair going down it's back. Definitely not your farmers pink domestic big. I did hear that it could possibly belong to one of the landowners down the road and it got out. Do you still want to hear about these type of sightings or is that just considered more like someones "pet" that got loose. Thanks..

Chad


----------



## kristie

lbck25 said:


> Hi Krisitie,
> 
> Would it be alright if I emailed you some questions about feral swine for my Senior Thesis? Also, I sent in a sighting a little while back but my email has been acting up and I'm not sure if it went through. The sighting was in Huron Township south of Metro Airport. All black, at least 100 lbs. Longer hair with a "mohawk" of hair going down it's back. Definitely not your farmers pink domestic big. I did hear that it could possibly belong to one of the landowners down the road and it got out. Do you still want to hear about these type of sightings or is that just considered more like someones "pet" that got loose. Thanks..
> 
> Chad


Sure Chad, and thanks for the report.....I do take all sightings, PM sent.....
K


----------



## jimposten

Is there an estimated number for statewide feral swine population?

JIM


----------



## pkuptruck007

kristie said:


> Sure Chad, and thanks for the report.....I do take all sightings, PM sent.....
> K


 
Do you make any of the info , based on the sightings, available to sportsman that want to pursue them?


----------



## kristie

Yes, here's the link to the MDNR Feral Swine Info. page. click the pdf links. All the location info. for all the reports I get are there. Also, take the time to read back on this thread a bit. It will help.
Kristie.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_25065-155439--,00.html


----------



## mrelkman

I would like to kill a hog, Dad and I are available to try and kill pigs on your farm if you have property and don't have time to go after them. We have never done it, but we are hillbillies from WVA. We might get lucky, we are in the Brighton Area. PM me if you want us to try!


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

ridgewalker said:


> Kristie, with all due respect, how does the dnr/dept of ag or whoever expect hunters to make any dent in the number of hogs when we are not allowed to hunt at night or even bait them. A lady on her own farm up here was trying to protect the farm's corn from being destroyed one night and the co was going to write her a ticket. Unbelievable! These critters hide during the day.
> 
> Does anyone know how to hunt these hogs given the way the policy makers tie the hands of the hunters?


I don't see how a co could write her a ticket if it was on private property.... don't believe for a minute that it would hold up in court...
However, I do feel the same way.... I was really wanting to persue them with my dogs but when you take out the quiet period, deer season, and the extreme cold... there isn't much time left to catch them with dogs... Just consider them another game animal added to Michigan... they won't be eradicated now...

Clyde


----------



## thunder river outfitters

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I don't see how a co could write her a ticket if it was on private property.... don't believe for a minute that it would hold up in court...
> However, I do feel the same way.... I was really wanting to persue them with my dogs but when you take out the quiet period, deer season, and the extreme cold... there isn't much time left to catch them with dogs... Just consider them another game animal added to Michigan... they won't be eradicated now...
> 
> Clyde


i agree, i have had a few hunters out after them, most of them cant handle the deep snow, or the hot humid summer air(with all the bugs)....most say screw it and go home.
we are trying to help in this matter, but alot of people are all talk. if it was an easy hunt, you would see more posts with pictures on here.


----------



## Non Typical

Kristie, yesterday I spotted a hog off of M-52 just south of the light at Clinton on the west side, the farmer has sheep not pigs. It looked to be around 200lbs. there might have been another with it, but as I was driving and looking, bushes came into play. 
Pat


----------



## heydeej

bioactive said:


> Kristie;
> 
> Don't know if you heard but a kid killed another pig just west of 127 on Beecher road, within a mile or so of my farm (a friend showed me a newspaper article about it). I have been seeing rooting activity around oaks that are starting to drop a few acorns. Do not want to go what I went through last year so am looking for more serious options to try to get rid of some over the next month or so. Are the traps available?
> 
> Jim


I'd be happy to hunt these pigs to reduce your population and fill my freezer. Will you allow it?


----------



## heydeej

thunder river outfitters said:


> i have found a very large group of pigs ...of about 15-20...been watching them for about a week...i also see small groups of about 5-6. if your interested in hunting these pigs contact me and mabey we can set something up.
> 
> thanks dan


I'm interested....
email me at [email protected]


----------



## lbck25

I believe someone asked this question earlier but I did not see an answer posted. Does the DNR have an estimate for the population size of feral swine in Michigan?


----------



## kristie

No we don't have a pop. estimate for feral pigs. Problem is, we don't have any data regarding feral pigs that is unbiased enough to do a pop. estimate. All the location information we have is voluntarily reported. So, people call or email me of they want to. Pigs that are seen or killed by people that don't want to talk to the DNR aren't reported, biasing any estimate we could maybe do.
We do have a baseline of knowing that at least 214 pigs have been killed, and 243 feral pigs or groups of pigs have been seen at large. One feral pig expert from SC suggested that I might be getting a 10th of the reports of pigs that are actually at large, though I'm not sure what he would be basing that estimate on.
Kristie


----------



## tommy_1957

Hey guys and gals. came in from page six. read all the way here. I am looking at hunting these feral hogs, and need more information on the directions that were given. When some one says south side of m-55 east of crooked rd and west of m-97. Will the highway maps have m_ or is that ment for mich. What county is that area around. thanks for any info. Hunter and buddies looking for a good hunt. 
I am from northwest ohio and we went looking for the feral hogs and found that a little bit of pressure and they move on. We have small hurds of 12 when sighted. some killed 7 of 12 and one did a push and got what he called all 12. The hunters in ohio have really cut them down enough that i will have to go out of state to hunt one.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Just spotted 5 on the way into work. North side of M-14 couple hundred yards east of Vorhies


----------



## heydeej

_


tommy_1957 said:



Hey guys and gals. came in from page six. read all the way here. I am looking at hunting these feral hogs, and need more information on the directions that were given. When some one says south side of m-55 east of crooked rd and west of m-97. Will the highway maps have m_ or is that ment for mich. What county is that area around. thanks for any info. Hunter and buddies looking for a good hunt. quote]

Click to expand...

_


tommy_1957 said:


> *Good Luck!!! I've been trying for most of this year to find out where I can hunt feral swine.*
> 
> Problems:
> >many of these sightings are on private land and you have to get permission before you hunt, but have no idea the name or address to contact.
> >most of the reports here are vague. "North side of M-14 couple hundred yards east of Vorhies" What city? county? Not everyone in Michigan knows all the street names and without a city name you can't look it up on Mapquest or a similar site. Even if it's on state land, no one says what park or what area.
> >all talk and no action. You read that the swine are a problem and need to be hunted but no where on here will you get any help about where to hunt them other than "read the posts" which as I have already said are too vague to give you any real help. No post that asks for information about where to go hunt them is answered, or the poster is just told to read the other posts and figure it out.
> 
> I'm not a trophy hunter, but I do like to hunt. I want meat for the freezer other than venison. A little variety is nice. But so far my efforts to find a good place to hunt swine have come up empty.
> 
> dj


----------



## kristie

I just found the location in 20 seconds on googles maps. Googled Vorhies Rd, Michigan. Got.....Washtenaw County- Ann Arbor, MI. Intersection of M-14 and Vorhies Rd., just east of Vorhies. T 02S R 07E sect 7.

I'd advise all who don't have one to get a Michigan Recreational Travel Atlas. Great for looking up TRS locations and finding roads.

Also, feral pigs in Michigan aren't a game animal. We aren't providing a game opportunity. We are simply trying to help ya'all locate pigs to kill if you want to help remove exotic invasive animals from our wildlife habitat.

Good luck........


----------



## bkwoodsbck

nice that the dnr is so willing to ask for help from sportsmen and when it is time to trim a little bureaucratic fat, they attack our campgrounds, our traditions, and sell off OUR land for golf courses... 

heres an idea, ask detroit schoolchildren to kill them, they get more money than all of us and are perpetually rated one of the worst school systems in the country


----------



## tommy_1957

Thanks guys. I don't mind the leg work, but you should not have to reinvent the wheel. all and any information is appreciated. I also will be looking to put some different meat in the freezer. I enjoy smoking meat, so to double smoke a pig is even better. 
I also realize that this is not a game animal, I again am a varmint hunter. They cause crop loss and land destruction. that is where i get most of the approval from local farmers and land owners.


----------



## heydeej

I'll have to give google maps a try, then. Mapquest always wants a city and without it you can't get anywhere.
dj


----------



## kristie

Google maps works pretty good, just put in the road name and state, and it usually finds the locations for ya........


----------



## solohunter

I would start with kristies map at the DNR site, check the highest locations or closest location indicated and google map the locations she,s given, google earth works well also, I did research on the area west of standish and south of west branch last year no luck on hogs,,


----------



## heydeej

Kristie,
just out of curiosity...why can't you keep a list of people who want to hunt and when a property owner calls with a complaint, offer the contact numbers of hunters in his area if he wants them?


----------



## kristie

heydeej said:


> Kristie,
> just out of curiosity...why can't you keep a list of people who want to hunt and when a property owner calls with a complaint, offer the contact numbers of hunters in his area if he wants them?


1. Property owners haven't as of yet asked me for hunters names, though I've offered every time.

2. I've been advised by my dept, to not divulge private property owner info. to the general public, SOM policy reasons.


----------



## kristie

solohunter said:


> I would start with kristies map at the DNR site, check the highest locations or closest location indicated and google map the locations she,s given, google earth works well also, I did research on the area west of standish and south of west branch last year no luck on hogs,,


I do my best to report out locations solo, just cant insure the pigs will stay put....for scouting I suggest to ppl to follow waterways up and down from sightings to ag. fields and potential food sources......seems to be a good way to find or guess at pig movements.......


----------



## kristie

Good news......Grand Traverse County, now on the list of open counties, will show up on the map on the next cache clear. See MDNR map of open counties.

No news, legislation changes to Animals at Large Act, and banning fenced pig hunting, nothing has been happening. I'll see some MDA folk this afternoon and see if there has been any progress on the hill.

Anyone with interest in stopping the spread and spill of feral pigs into our wildlife habitat, contact your reps!!!

Thanks.

Kristie


----------



## captjimtc

Have any been spotted in GT county????


----------



## kristie

A pig head was found in Whitewater Twp in '08 and feral pigs have been sighted in Leelanau county just north of the Gd Traverse border on the West Arm of the Grand Traverse Bay, in May of 2008 so it's good to start getting that block of counties approved up there while we wait for legislative changes.


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. I've been advised by my dept, to not divulge private property owner info. to the general public, SOM policy reasons.


hey dont lump us Hunters with the "general Pubic" EH??? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> I do my best to report out locations solo, just cant insure the pigs will stay put....for scouting I suggest to ppl to follow waterways up and down from sightings to ag. fields and potential food sources......seems to be a good way to find or guess at pig movements.......


You do a great job on keeping us posted on locations, No complaints here with you,, the hogs are just not playin fair for me,, however after crippling my self this summer I will be sitting out any scouting or walking in da woods for a while yet


----------



## kristie

Huron County is now in the list of open counties for the take of feral swine. It will show up on the map on the next cache clear.
Here's the link to the feral swine page.

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_25065-155439--,00.html

New sighting with documented damage.

Huron County 15N 11E sect. 32. 08-26-09. Gagetown SGA, public land. (was gonna add Mud Lake to description, but there are like tons of Mud Lakes in MI.....)
feral pig rooting and tracks pictures taken.
I'll post them when I can.
Kristie


----------



## Wildone

Where are the pictures of these slain swine at? snort snort


----------



## autumnlovr

Kristie, quick question. I hunt Macomb County which does not show to be open on the DNR map but is surrounded by open counties. I assume that if I see a hog, I cannot shoot it but have to report it, then wait for the okay from our authorities? Since it's surrounded by open counties, it seems like it's only a matter of time before they're spotted....can't we get approved before they're here?


----------



## kristie

Counties aren't opened by the DNR, they are opened by the prosecutors, the pros there was concerned by the high pop. density in the county. There has been a pig/pigs spotted there. Report, call, we can get LED on it, and USDA Wildlife Services. Until the livestock at large law changes to cover the whole state, that's where we are. Or we/anyone can keep talking to the prosecutor and let them know concerns.
Contacting Reps is also a cool idea.


----------



## autumnlovr

Thanks Kristie. I'll see what I can do but, that's kinda like leakin' up a rope.


----------



## kristie

I understand, I've been pushing this law change going on two years now......:16suspect


----------



## kristie

Wildone said:


> Where are the pictures of these slain swine at? snort snort


It's a small game area......public land.......hint hint.......send WS up to check out a farm that has some damage too......

working on it.......


----------



## michgundog

It's a small game area, but it's long and narrow. It also, is real thick and swampy, I'd suggest taking a GPS in there with you and do not go on the neighbors properties, to be kind, they are not nice people. I know the area like the back of my hand.


----------



## kristie

Cache has cleared, updated versions are up....


----------



## kristie

More details to come, but spoke with the sherrif today, and damage has been documented and verified. One pig actually seen and pic'ed on game camera. As most of village is a no shooting zone, we will be working with the sherrif's dept. on how to help out residents on this probelm.
Kristie


----------



## Macker13

Sanfords not far from me! Looking forward to details on this one.


----------



## leesecw

The saginaw News had a recent article on it too. One of the torn up areas is in the historical village near the junction of the Tittabawassee river and the salt river. Im not sure if you can pull up the pics without being a member of the saginaw news website. Ive seen **** do some damage after grubs but not near the distances in the article


----------



## kristie

Sherrif mentioned the museum being hit by pigs, I'm waiting for more info. from him...I'll keep ya'all posted, other than that, if anyone up there wants to do a drive around, you just might see the pig areas.......since the damage seems to be apparent....
K


----------



## leesecw

I might be out there this evening. I'll take a look around. Thats right in town where they've been reported. Ive also heard since the saginaw news article that someone saw one in their garden. You cant discharge a firearm in town so I suppose trapping or darting would have to be an option


----------



## kristie

Cool, let us know if you find out anything, if you wouldn't mind, I can contact someone about traps if you get any contacts.....
K


----------



## abovee96

I drove by the historical place yesterday, right under the pine tree by the road there was a spot about 8'x8' was tore up. Went north on west river road to pick up a guy to go fishing and right in his front yard was a spot about 10'x20' tore up like a rototiller had went through. I would have looked for tracks but he told me it happened a couple weeks ago.


----------



## swampbuck

wow, 997 post's


----------



## avale8

really ?


----------



## Whitetailchef

Has anyone checked the sate land on nine mile lately. I know they seen some in there last year!


----------



## leesecw

I was out at the dam tonite tossing lures. Went over to the historical village and saw some of the small holes. In the back next to the river there is a section that was brushhogged awhile back. The parks people had that all fixed up and the larger holes and trenches filled in and raked up. I walked the whole stretch but didnt see any tracks that the rakes might have missed but they spiffed the place up. I walked across the bridge to the park and walked the river bank looking for tracks and didnt see any. I couldnt identify what made the tracks at the waters edge on the other side. Couldnt tell from across the river.


----------



## leesecw

If you scroll down the hunting blog and look for the thread here piggy piggy there is a link to the article


----------



## kristie

Thanks for checking it out guys......good chance the pigs are moving about looking for food up there. My bet is to keep an eye out around the village, if there is farm area surrounding it.....I've not been up there.


----------



## leesecw

Plenty of farmland around sanford. Just about everything is grown


----------



## srconnell22

Hey Kristie,


We saw some fresh rooting activity in the Pigeon River State Forest in Otsego County this weekend. Just an FYI.


----------



## kristie

Thanks for the report sr, send u a PM......


----------



## PaleRider

Kristie, your like the Super Hero of Feral Pigs here in Michigan but you've got to lose that outfit!










:evilsmile


----------



## kristie

:lol: PR

You've obvoiusly never met me in person....that "thing" aint the real FPPSA.........


----------



## PaleRider

kristie said:


> :lol: PR
> 
> You've obvoiusly never met me in person....that "thing" aint the real FPPSA.........



Well OK if you say so, but can we still call you "Captain Feral"?

Faster then a government survey
More powerful then a rooting hog
Able to leap small piglets in a single bound
 
Look up in the sky it's a bird, it's a plane, it's Caption Feral!







OK I almost promise not to mess with your thread anymore.


----------



## kristie

PaleRider said:


> Well OK if you say so, but can we still call you "Captain Feral"?
> 
> Faster then a government survey
> More powerful then a rooting hog
> Able to leap small piglets in a single bound
> 
> Look up in the sky it's a bird, it's a plane, it's Caption Feral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I almost promise not to mess with your thread anymore.


Lets see......
first one is ok....but for the second two, I have a dislocated knee cap....I'll have to call the posse in for the second two....
highjack over.....lol

On another note....got a *Wayne county report today*, phone message, trying to get a call back, when I get the details, I'll post them.


----------



## jgoss1205

Well im over in mecosta county and would like some tips on where to begin looking for pigs, including signs and general habitat that they like. Or if there are even many pigs in my county. thanks!


----------



## kristie

Have you read through this thread yet???


----------



## tbbassdaddy

kristie said:


> Have you read through this thread yet???


 
I think after a 1000 posts, I'd rather stick a fire poker in my eye... :SHOCKED: Well, okay, maybe not... :lol:

tb


----------



## kristie

Sheesh TB.....:lol:...even reading back a little ways is usually helpful...I don't do this for no reason.


----------



## kristie

Tomball man contracts brucellosis from feral hogs [TX]
Houston ChronicleSeptember 17, 2009

HOUSTON - James Belcher developed symptoms that turned out to have nothing to do
with swine flu but everything to do with hogs.
Doctors earlier this year diagnosed the 76-year-old Tomball resident with brucellosis.
"It has been a nightmare," said Belcher, who picked up the disease from feral hogs
that have rooted through parts of his property in Cherokee County.
Belcher's brucellosis was traced to him cleaning a feral hog in March.
Belcher and his son butchered one of the many feral hogs they had shot or trapped.
"People need to know that they should be cautious when they handle those pigs, and
always wear gloves," he said. "I wouldn't want what's happened to me to happen to
anybody."
Belcher faces months of more treatment for the disease, which is caused by a bacteria
linked to feral hogs. An estimated 2 million of the wild creatures roam Texas.
Full text:
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/tx/6623163.html
********


----------



## QuakrTrakr

Bummer. I have friends that live in Tomball.


----------



## bioactive

PaleRider said:


> Kristie, your like the Super Hero of Feral Pigs here in Michigan but you've got to lose that outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :evilsmile


:lol::lol:

A story:

I was working my booth at the Deer and Turkey Spectacular. A beautiful lady walks up to the booth and introduces herself as Kristie, and hands me a couple of scientific papers on pig eradication. 

I said, "oh, you are the pig lady!"

She said, "well, I've been called worse.":lol::lol::lol:

Anyway, if you only knew how far off that picture was, you would delete it:lol:;.


----------



## bioactive

Mike from the USDA showed up yesterday with a pig trap. Thanks for setting things up for me. What a clever mechanism it is. He also provided approved bait so thanks to Uncle Sam for giving me back some of the cash that I send in every year.

We set it up today and are trying to contact the local CO to make sure he/she knows what we are doing. I talked to a state trooper today who stopped by to buy some Scentbuster, and he also is trying to contact the CO. I really want to make sure the local mounties know what we are doing.

Anyway, we are going to work diligently to remove this plague from the area. 

Thanks for your help.

Jim


----------



## solohunter

I saw the picture,,,:yikes:
Kristie, shame on you,,, your poor horses,, OMG 

(Solo runs and hides till she calms down :help


----------



## kristie

bioactive said:


> Mike from the USDA showed up yesterday with a pig trap. Thanks for setting things up for me. What a clever mechanism it is. He also provided approved bait so thanks to Uncle Sam for giving me back some of the cash that I send in every year.
> 
> We set it up today and are trying to contact the local CO to make sure he/she knows what we are doing. I talked to a state trooper today who stopped by to buy some Scentbuster, and he also is trying to contact the CO. I really want to make sure the local mounties know what we are doing.
> 
> Anyway, we are going to work diligently to remove this plague from the area.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Jim


No prob bio, got the COs number to Tim and Mike, he's very nice and cooperative, you shouldn't have any problems..
Glad you finally got a trap, sorry it took so long, we are working on getting more traps.


----------



## kristie

solohunter said:


> I saw the picture,,,:yikes:
> Kristie, shame on you,,, your poor horses,, OMG
> 
> (Solo runs and hides till she calms down :help


lmao.....I'm going to work a check station now....believe what u want....it's intertaining for u I see :lol:


----------



## iron_llama

Perferator said:


> ....or find a good area here in the lower to scout.


I think I'll take some motorcycle trips out to the UP this spring and do some scouting, maybe some shooting. I'm pretty good friends with our local DNR officers and some cops in the Detroit area, maybe I can get some introductions to COs in the UP through them. I may go to "the lower" (proper terminology?) but the UP is that much closer to me. At any rate I've got until springtime to make plans.


----------



## 6inchtrack

kristie said:


> Got the pdf.s updated, just having trouble with our server, so I'll let ya'all know when it lets me upload.....
> 
> also, *I'd highly recommend hitting the Kawkawlin Flooding.....HIGHLY....big number of pigs.....really need them hit by hunters....*
> It's state land.
> Kristie


Is there something special here?
Other than that dog?


.


----------



## shadowranger02

any specific areas in the flooding? i am getting together a few small gamers for a try at some pigs. any advice?


----------



## kristie

shadowranger02 said:


> any specific areas in the flooding? i am getting together a few small gamers for a try at some pigs. any advice?


What dog??? (nevermind i remember) and I'd suggest starting down by the south east area, where the most recent report of 150 pigs was.......nearest cross roads....
Curtis Rd/Jefferson Ave. in Midland Co. right around 16N 02E sect 9.....
K

like i said there have been pigs in this area for YEARS....lets try to root them out....


----------



## bioactive

I got a chance to check a trail camera that I put up on September 27th. I only got about 2.5 weeks worth of data, but on the 8th of October, look who showed up-note that the visits are 2 hours apart.

Not able to verify an adult. 

These shots were taken about 50 yards north of where I killed the sow last year, and about 150 yards north of where the trap is currently set. I want to place the trap further north and will do so after gun season starts, which is when the quality of deer hunting goes down the toilet:lol:. Not willing to put that noisy thing up there during the prime time.

I talked to the guy who farms my land today and he said he knew of a adult pig, not sure of sex, being killed by a car on US 127 east of my farm. Not sure if you heard about that one.


----------



## mylo

Good luck everyone. Hopefully this deer season we will have pork and venison. Let all of your friends know of the pig problem. Many do not know. Kristie, thanks for all of your help. You are great.


----------



## michigander88

"I talked to the guy who farms my land today and he said he knew of a adult pig, not sure of sex, being killed by a car on US 127 east of my farm. Not sure if you heard about that one."


Talked to some people that work at the Sheriffs office and there was a pig hit in the area of Beecher and US127, near the Hillsdale-Lenawee border, one day last week

MI88


----------



## kristie

Thanks for the report bio and M88, I'll add it....
Also, Bio, hope u trap a bunch.......

Just got all the files uploaded on the Feral Swine page on the DNR website, should all show up at noon.....

here's the link

K

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_25065-155439--,00.html


----------



## Ranger Ray

I know of three being taken just north of M20 between Hesperia and White Cloud.


----------



## kristie

Ranger Ray said:


> I know of three being taken just north of M20 between Hesperia and White Cloud.


got an approx. date RR? or any other details? and thanks...i'll add...
k
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ranger Ray

They were taken Oct 14th. 1 bore and two females. There was one other running with them that was not taken. It also was assumed to be female as it was half the size of the bore. Oh, one other detail. The smoked summer sausage was delicious.


----------



## Deucer

A 350-400 pound hog (boar) was shot opening day afternoon in lenawee county near M-34 and Cadmus Rd. There was another sighting of a different hog 3 days ago in the same area.


----------



## firenut8190

My buddy friend shot it.
Here some pic's


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

That is awesome!!!! Congrats... that is a pure or very high percentage russian...

Clyde


----------



## kristie

I agree Clyde, thanks Ray, U take it Deucer?? and thanks for posting the GREAT pics firenut!!!!! Rock on with ur bad selves Feral Pig Posse.....



(Woo [email protected] dead pigs......)

K


----------



## Perferator

I was just reading Psalm 80:13, "The boar out of the wood doth waste it....".

Looks like Israel had similar problems thousands of years ago.


----------



## shop tom

Perferator said:


> I was just reading Psalm 80:13, "The boar out of the wood doth waste it....".
> 
> Looks like Israel had similar problems thousands of years ago.


I'll paraphrase that:

Go forth and waste boars!

tom


----------



## kristie

New Feral Pig Posse Motto...

Go Forth and Waste Boars......I like it......

or

Just get the pigs Dead.......my other fav....

Kristie


----------



## sgc

Will buckshot stop feral swine? AND I sometime have a few shells with me of buckshot when I'm small game hunting (running beagles); would it be legal for me to shoot a wild pig if I come across one?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

sgc said:


> Will buckshot stop feral swine? AND I sometime have a few shells with me of buckshot when I'm small game hunting (running beagles); would it be legal for me to shoot a wild pig if I come across one?


It would be legal, provided you are in one of the counties open to shooting feral swine... However, at the close proximity you would have to be to one with buckshot to do any real damage would be my first concern... my second concern would be the pissed off hog after being shot with buckshot...

Clyde


----------



## Non Typical

Buckshot will take any hog out there, just limit your shot as you would for deer. While in La. some even took pigs with #6 shot, close range less than 15 yds. I have taken several with buckshot during the deer season there, later we started hunting them with bow. Russian boar, or domestic die the same, just we found the russian was meaner! One of my friends down there just shot 5 with bird shot. The sow had to have two shots, the piglets (4) all took 1. The piglets were about 35# each. Yummy! I would also suggest that if you are going to go after deer season still use the hunter orange even while bowhunting. My friend, Wayne Prejean, some of you have seen his hunting videos, was shot by his son that took him for a pig, during a bow hunt where we use to go. He was determined not to be paralized, and now just makes videos for a living. Good luck to all!


----------



## Perferator

Hey Kristie, while hunting Emmet county on the crossroads of Townline and Stutzmanville road my brother and I were scouting some tracks. In the wet ground near a mud puddle we found the typical deer tracks but there was one that grabbed my attention. It was very rounded.....looked very much like a hog track. 

We've got too many leaves on the ground to see scrapes so that also means we cant see "rooting" very well either. Time will tell if that track was a hog. It sure didnt look like the other tracks near it and I only saw the one.


----------



## kristie

Sounds like pig Perf.....keep an eye out and thanks for the heads up!!!!!!


----------



## shadowranger02

does anyone have a map of the kawkawlin flooding


----------



## kristie

I'm going to be in the necropsy lab most of tomorrow, then deer check all weekend, but I'll see if I can come up with something, if someone doesn't beat me to it with a good idea......
If you can get a hold of a county map book..... like the Michigan Recreational Travel Atlas....that's a good one.....what I use for crude plotting sightings and kills, getting town range and section locations and finding nearest crossroads, also shows private and public lands....
Kristie


----------



## gooseboy

can we start a new feral swine thread, this thing is 75 pages deep...call feral swine thread #2 or something....


----------



## solohunter

No,,,,,,,, :d


----------



## Perferator

Perferator said:


> Hey Kristie, while hunting Emmet county on the crossroads of Townline and Stutzmanville road my brother and I were scouting some tracks. In the wet ground near a mud puddle we found the typical deer tracks but there was one that grabbed my attention. It was very rounded.....looked very much like a hog track.
> 
> We've got too many leaves on the ground to see scrapes so that also means we cant see "rooting" very well either. Time will tell if that track was a hog. It sure didnt look like the other tracks near it and I only saw the one.


***Bump***


Same place, more tracks. These were larger and made overnight. We definately have hogs in the woods up here. That would be on Townline rd 1mi north of Stutzmanville road. Plenty of corn on the stalk yet. Plenty of shelter and water, too.

Now, only to get one coming by my blind in the next week or so.


----------



## Wendy

gooseboy said:


> can we start a new feral swine thread, this thing is 75 pages deep...call feral swine thread #2 or something....


 
Just click on (last page) when you want to check out the latest posts.


----------



## solohunter

sgc said:


> Will buckshot stop feral swine? AND I sometime have a few shells with me of buckshot when I'm small game hunting (running beagles); would it be legal for me to shoot a wild pig if I come across one?


 kill on sight in the right counties,, saw a hunting show on VS this weekend, they were killing 70 lb hogs with a 22cal pellet gun with head shots, 1300fps & 15 ? grn pellet in the brain, dropping feral pigs on the spot in texas,, not that i advocate hunting wild game with a pellet gun but these are animals that bleed,, not like charging rhino,s or lions,, They are just a pig with an attitude.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

I didn't see that show, however a buddy of mine shoots pellet guns and they are nothing like we grew up with... these are high power pellet guns... some shooting as much as 50 cal. rounds...

Yes, they do bleed... but in a scense they are the rhino of north america... a hog alone can and will do major damage for no apparent reason, piss one off and you have many more times the anger and they do seek revenge....

Clyde


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

One other word of warning conserning hogs... I know most people are aware of the danger of their tusks.. but many people don't know that when a hog bites, their jaw (in a sense) locks and they don't release until something breaks free from what they are biting or they choose to let go... very similar, only worse than a pit bull...

Clyde


----------



## DabblerDuck

I have followed this thread for a long time. I am very concerned about this situation. I take it very seriously. I cannot understand why some people who have commented here seem to see this as nothing more than a exciting free hunting opportunity. Anyone who has a genuine love for this state and its resources should be trying to figure out how to stop this - not hoping that it turns into some great hog hunting for themselves.

I think that there needs to be an organized hunt in the Kawkawlin Flooding area. We need to exterminate these animals! 

Game farms should be illegal. All farm animals should be permanently tagged for identification. It is unfair for some irresponsible persons to profit at the expense of others. There should be big fines for escaped farm animals. The parties proven responsible for some of this should be paying to fix it.

I hope that this problem is solved soon. Michigan's hunters need to join together and get this done. :sad:


----------



## kristie

Wendy said:


> Unfortunatly, it's not really something the state is authorizing us to do - go on a all out pig sweep. They're limiting us to the type of weapons/ammo we can use, depending on the season in place at the time. Unless if they're in your yard and you can use what you have for home defence.. heck even then I think you'd have to call the cops or co... because you're discharging a fire arm near a building - felony? I don't know, gbut it's not really so cut and dry.
> 
> Trust me, I would love the opportunity to help get rid of the pigs, which in my case would be hoping for a "hunting opportunity" as you so distaninfully put it. I have a job and a family which also means I cannot just go out looking for pigs when ever I want.... I do get out to hunt near home and do hope one comes my way when I am so I CAN kill it. If I hear there are pigs spotted in my area, I would most definatly be out looking. I've even contacted a few farmer friends and let them know to call me if they have problems.
> 
> We also have to deal with anti hunter types that don't want us out on their property killing pigs or anything else... That will always get in the way and will protect some pigs from being killed.
> 
> I do not want this to be a perminant thing, however, like it or not, I have a feeling the pigs are here to stay.
> 
> I think you're wrong in your assumption that people posting here don't take this seriously, or have a love for this state or it's resources.
> 
> The state won't let hunters just clear out deer populated areas, what makes you think they'll let us clear out pig populated areas.... maybe you'd get better results if you direct your passion on this matter to the state it'self, not the hunters that are MORE than willing and eager to kill a pig if they see one.


Actually if you have the time and some people, go push the swamp for some pigs, the more dead feral pigs the better.
Thanks,
Kristie
Most if Kawkawlin Flooding is State Forest, just be aware of private land boundaries.


----------



## Wendy

kristie said:


> Actually if you have the time and some people, go push the swamp for some pigs, the more dead feral pigs the better.
> Thanks,
> Kristie
> Most if Kawkawlin Flooding is State Forest, just be aware of private land boundaries.


 
Hi Kristie, I agree with what he's saying, but I think he's wrong about getting down on people from being excited about it and for seeing it as a hunting opportunity. 

I deleted my post cause it was too long winded..


----------



## DabblerDuck

Don't get me wrong. I am not getting down on people who are excited about shooting a pig. I am just concerned about the feeling that I get from some of the earlier posts. I hope that there are not people out there that want Michigan to have an established hog population.


----------



## shop tom

Pennsylvania and Kansas don't seem to get the fact that hunters will be key in controlling the feral pig scourge:

http://www.dailyyonder.com/feral-pigs-first-property-then-scourge-now-wildlife

This one is scary:

"Efforts are still underway in Kansas to make sport hunting for feral pigs illegal in the state, since some officials believe that individuals are still releasing hogs into the wild, despite current laws that prohibit this practice. The only solution, in their minds, is to put a complete stop to hog hunting&#8230; a fairly draconian approach, and one for which we can thank the unscrupulous and selfish folks who continue to trap and transplant hogs for their own purposes".

From here:
http://californiahuntingtoday.com/hogblog/2009/03/02/porcine-press-swine-invasion-update/


tom


----------



## DabblerDuck

that the situation in Michigan does not escalate. The news about Kansas is awful. Who would release a pig into the wild? It is that type of thinking that I am referring to in my initial post. I hope that there is no one in our state that would do such a thing or hope that it happens.

Do hogs tend to group-up? If so, the best chance to locate them may be from the air in the winter with snow on the ground. Or, it may be worthwhile to let some loose, intentionally, that have been spayed/neutered and tagged with a gps tracking device. Hopefully they would end up showing where the group is. Then go in and kill them in numbers.

I realize that money is a problem but is it possible to try to fence in some of the larger groups? It is too bad that those responsible cannot be financially responsible for all or part of the solution.

I like to hunt. If I find out where there are pigs in my area, I will be *killing* them not hunting them. Unfortunately, as an individual, I don't know how to help. Talking isn't getting much done.


----------



## shop tom

DabblerDuck said:


> that the situation in Michigan does not escalate. The news about Kansas is awful. Who would release a pig into the wild? It is that type of thinking that I am referring to in my initial post. I hope that there is no one in our state that would do such a thing or hope that it happens........................


I know that in the Hillman area, some years ago, a fella released a number (more than a few, specifically I am unsure) onto his 440 acre property. He shot seven, the rest have dispersed. I would imagine that one of them or their descendants was the one that was shot in the Herron area a year or so ago.

tom


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

DabblerDuck said:


> Do hogs tend to group-up? If so, the best chance to locate them may be from the air in the winter with snow on the ground. Or, it may be worthwhile to let some loose, intentionally, that have been spayed/neutered and tagged with a gps tracking device. Hopefully they would end up showing where the group is. Then go in and kill them in numbers.
> 
> I realize that money is a problem but is it possible to try to fence in some of the larger groups? It is too bad that those responsible cannot be financially responsible for all or part of the solution.
> 
> I like to hunt. If I find out where there are pigs in my area, I will be *killing* them not hunting them. Unfortunately, as an individual, I don't know how to help. Talking isn't getting much done.


Hogs do tend to group up... but also tend to break off and make new groups... the idea of using tracking devices is good, however, those hogs could join a new group, become a group of their own, become loners, or just be taken over by a lone boar... they are extremly unpredictable...
In order to be *killing* them, you have to hunt them... I have said it over and over... hunting hogs makes deer hunting look like shooting fish in a barrel...

Clyde


----------



## Non Typical

Hunting hogs has never been a problem, its finding them! Hogs don't stay in one place very long. If you find a place that they are in, it is just a matter of "lots of walking". Hogs will stay if the food is there, shelter, and water. Hogs have poor eyesight, but smell as well as deer, and the hearing is good but they have a tendency to make so much noise that they sometimes don't hear anything else. That is why I love to hunt them with bow.


----------



## DabblerDuck

Do they associate human scent with danger?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Yes, for the most part... about 3 years ago we had a large group coming into a feeder... but if you sat anywhere near there they would not come into range but rather raise their noses in the air and wind you.... the inteligence and scenting ability of hogs is way under rated... it is said that the only animal that has better scenting ability is a bloodhound....

Clyde


----------



## solohunter

kristie said:


> Actually if you have the time and some people, go push the swamp for some pigs, the more dead feral pigs the better.
> Thanks,
> Kristie
> Most if Kawkawlin Flooding is State Forest, just be aware of private land boundaries.


If they have more than 15 hunters on an orginized hunt they need a permit from the DNR and I think they need insurance


----------



## kristie

Good point Hans, I forgot to mention that, though as this is State Forest, I'm not sure what the rules are, I'll look into it. Might not be the same as a State Game area.......
Kristie


----------



## DabblerDuck

I have checked out the Kawkawlin Flooding area on google earth. It appears to be very large and heavily forested. It would take a ton of people to push it. Even then, I don't know where you would push them to. It looks about impossible to me.


----------



## DabblerDuck

I have no knowledge about this subject but I'll throw this out anyway. Is there any way to send in some hogs that would screw-up the population genetically over time? Maybe this would create a hog that is very vulnerable to predation.?


----------



## BVG

DabblerDuck said:


> I have no knowledge about this subject but I'll throw this out anyway. Is there any way to send in some hogs that would screw-up the population genetically over time? Maybe this would create a hog that is very vulnerable to predation.?


I love it.:lol:
Like a Trojan Pig!


----------



## DabblerDuck

hoping that something useful comes out.


----------



## heydeej

if you guys decide to get a group together to go, count me in! It's a 3 hr drive, but it would be good to go with some of you more experienced hunters...


----------



## kristie

No Trojan Pig research that I know of as of yet, Judas pig can work in some instances, but can also NOT work.......I'll explain later (getting ready to head to the UP)....

Yes, that swamp is going to be a headache, but we're trying to come up with a multi-faceted plan to attack the problem, I'll keep ya'all posted.
K


----------



## leesecw

ive been back in there a number of times and its a very large area coupled with alot of flooded holes. it would be very diificult to push anything around there. Ive seen a few hog tracks in the muck on the south side of the main flooding area on the main entrance road that comes off shearer road. The main entrance area is easy to find. Just take sturgeon road all the way north to shearer road and take a right at the stopsign and proceed a short ways until you see the mills township park complex senior center. The entrance road is on the west side of the park. The park is also the trailhead for the boy scouts midland to mackinaw city hiking trail. The boy scouts make periodic maintenence and hikes along the trail. You might think of getting ahold of your local boy scout council and ask if any of their groups have used it or visited the area and if they saw any hog sign and where or if they plan any trips into the area ask them to keep an eye out.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

A "drive" in theory sounds like a great idea... however, I see one danger involved... you can push hogs, in fact they will be WAY ahead of you... but the danger comes when the hogs realize they don't want to go that way any longer and turn back... you have two things that could happen... either you have a line of hunters shooting at moving targets or you have a group of hogs that run through the line... anyone that has ever worked with hogs, domestic or feral, know they don't stop for anything... I have seen easy going domestic hogs flip a person head over heels just because they wanted to go another direction... 
I am in no way trying to keep people from trying to kill these hogs, but please.. BE CAREFULL... don't under estimate the ability, tenasity, or danger these animals posess...

Clyde


----------



## DabblerDuck

for your concern. This just supports the fact that they need to go.


----------



## shop tom

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> A "drive" in theory sounds like a great idea... however, I see one danger involved... you can push hogs, in fact they will be WAY ahead of you... but the danger comes when the hogs realize they don't want to go that way any longer and turn back... you have two things that could happen... either you have a line of hunters shooting at moving targets or you have a group of hogs that run through the line... anyone that has ever worked with hogs, domestic or feral, know they don't stop for anything... I have seen easy going domestic hogs flip a person head over heels just because they wanted to go another direction...
> I am in no way trying to keep people from trying to kill these hogs, but please.. BE CAREFULL... don't under estimate the ability, tenasity, or danger these animals posess...
> 
> Clyde


There are several Youtube videos that show feral pigs attacking or running over hunters. One guy got severly injured by one in Nebraska (I believe) and a hunter in Germany was killed by a wounded hog.

tom


----------



## sgc

How about running them with dogs? Will they run from hounds? I know there are wild pig dogs, but I don't know if they chase or just fight. Also, I thought down south when a hog is cornered by dogs, guys go in with a knife or spear to make the kill (pig stickers).


----------



## Perferator

sgc said:


> How about running them with dogs? Will they run from hounds? I know there are wild pig dogs, but I don't know if they chase or just fight. Also, I thought down south when a hog is cornered by dogs, guys go in with a knife or spear to make the kill (pig stickers).


Have you watched the youtube vid's with the guys running the dogs? Wow.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

sgc said:


> How about running them with dogs? Will they run from hounds? I know there are wild pig dogs, but I don't know if they chase or just fight. Also, I thought down south when a hog is cornered by dogs, guys go in with a knife or spear to make the kill (pig stickers).


Yes, they will run from dogs, until the dogs get them bayed... I wouldn't advise to ever try and go in and stick a hog without at least one catch dog... in alot of cases with out a catch dog, you won't get in close enough to even get a chance to flip a hog to stick'em... and when they break bay, they are gonna run which ever way is easiest... that could be strait at you....

Clyde


----------



## sgc

How do you get to the utube video?


----------



## dasuper

Let me know if you decide to try pushing thosepigs it sounds like fun to me. Martin


----------



## shop tom

Here's a couple of youtube links:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AebxvDdPPzQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjIztYx6l2g&feature=related

There are more.

tom


----------



## Perferator

shop tom said:


> Here's a couple of youtube links:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AebxvDdPPzQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjIztYx6l2g&feature=related
> 
> There are more.
> 
> tom


That is serious business.

I'm looking for the youtube vid where the man is hopping into a hog penned up in the barn (concrete floor) and is hoping to knife it with his bare hands only to be chased out. It's funny, really......but will serve the purpose of highlighting the aggressive nature of even small young hogs.


----------



## Tru-N-Sea

I'd be in on a hog hunt also. These critters need to be eliminated before they cause anymore damage. 

I've been doing my part in taking out the Gobys when I catch them so now it's time to get busy on some hogs!

Captn---


----------



## shop tom

Perferator said:


> That is serious business.
> 
> I'm looking for the youtube vid where the man is hopping into a hog penned up in the barn (concrete floor) and is hoping to knife it with his bare hands only to be chased out. It's funny, really......but will serve the purpose of highlighting the aggressive nature of even small young hogs.


Not to mention the incredibly stupid things that people will do.........

tom


----------



## Perferator

shop tom said:


> Not to mention the incredibly stupid things that people will do.........
> 
> tom


So I'm wondering if that was Michael Waddell on the ground getting sliced and screaming for help or was he the one that was hiding behind the tree with the bow. Hmmmmm. It's quite a teaser they put up to sell their DVD's.


----------



## ttreewalkerr1

Seen some small tracks in sand in gladwin. looked like small fawn tracks, slightly larger than a quatrer in dia. Then it dawned on me,, there are no small fawns in Nov. PIG ?


----------



## ttreewalkerr1

Accually,, it looked like more than one....


----------



## shop tom

Am I the only on who sometimes mistakes the title to this thread as "Updated Federal Swine information" and wonders who the crook is this time?

tom


----------



## kristie

totally don't understand ur post Tom......:16suspect


----------



## DabblerDuck

kristie said:


> No Trojan Pig research that I know of as of yet, Judas pig can work in some instances, but can also NOT work.......I'll explain later (getting ready to head to the UP)....
> 
> Yes, that swamp is going to be a headache, but we're trying to come up with a multi-faceted plan to attack the problem, I'll keep ya'all posted.
> K


You'll get Tom's post - you need to look closely.

Any update regarding this previous post?

Thanks


----------



## kristie

lmao took me a min......
it's monday...

we're having a meeting about it this week, I'll comment when I can...
K


----------



## Perferator

Perferator said:


> ***Bump***
> 
> 
> Same place, more tracks. These were larger and made overnight. We definately have hogs in the woods up here. That would be on Townline rd 1mi north of Stutzmanville road. Plenty of corn on the stalk yet. Plenty of shelter and water, too.
> 
> Now, only to get one coming by my blind in the next week or so.


****bump****

My brother was in the ravine by the creek and stumbled on a large area he said was about 30' across that was rooted up. It was too late to see any tracks and he didnt go back there the next day. If we coyote hunt the area this winter we will keep our eyes peeled.

So I would say it's a strong confirmation we have hogs on that property.


----------



## kristie

Wackem and stack em Perf!!!!!


----------



## gooseboy

12/03/2010 - new piggie siting Kristie: M-21 and Taos in Ada area, pictures of pig in residential subdivision...wished I knew how to post pics I have 4 pics from last week, Kristie, I can email them to you for verification, pretty obvious tho, what is your email address? pm me, thanks


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Wow, this thread made it to the second page!!!!!:yikes: Can't let that happen....

Where are the pics of the pigs taken this year? Show'em off...

Clyde


----------



## jasperdog

Perf:

Have you guys actually seen the pigs yet ?? I drive that area a lot and will keep my eyes peeled. I bet those fancy horses in there don't think much of those pigs....


----------



## B-ckstopper

Gaylord, location.....? If there is any good info of current pig sightings or anyone that can direct me where to look.......I would love to go, and get a little wild pork............Have not been able to get good, recent locations.....Not even from the local DNR office,.


----------



## Spartan88

B-ckstopper said:


> Gaylord, location.....? If there is any good info of current pig sightings or anyone that can direct me where to look.......


Try Timothy's Pub and if the action is slow head up Old 27 to The Ugly Bar.


----------



## Egbert Souse

:lol:


----------



## Perferator

jasperdog said:


> Perf:
> 
> Have you guys actually seen the pigs yet ?? I drive that area a lot and will keep my eyes peeled. I bet those fancy horses in there don't think much of those pigs....


I think that may be further north a touch?? No, havent seen them yet. My brother will be in there thru the ML season and perhaps he could see one. I need to call him in the next couple of days anyway.


----------



## B-ckstopper

Spartan88 said:


> Try Timothy's Pub and if the action is slow head up Old 27 to The Ugly Bar.


 Okay, Now Thats Funny...........I don't Care, Thats Funny:lol:....And Alpinefest is Long gone, with the best looking Cankles.

So any Wild Boar sightings, Grayling, Gaylord area


----------



## sgc

Real good show on TV tonight (Comcast) on the wild pig explosion across America. It was called Pig Bomb. Its also on later tonight. I didn't realize how fast they could be.


----------



## randy1

I saw the show too but thought it was a little over the top. Did you see the part about the theoretical boar that can run 70mph and is 6 feet tall?


----------



## Perferator

It's on YouTube if any havent seen the program.


----------



## sgc

No I didn't see the theoretical boar part. It must have been near the end. I also thought that they speeded up the film a little when they were showing the pig attacks; but, they still looked faster than I thought they would be. They mentioned that wild pigs have developed longer legs than regular pigs and thats why they're fast. Previously I was hoping I'd run across one when out in the field, now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Hogs, domestic or feral, have tremendous bursts of speed... you don't realize it looking at a domestic hog who seems so easy going and slow moving...thats because they don't have to move fast... 
It isn't uncommon for a hog being chased by dogs to take 3-5 miles to bring them to bay.... that should give you some kind of idea...

Clyde


----------



## DabblerDuck

I don't know what to think. I am surprised that the deer season has not brought many reports of hogs. Are hunters seeing them but not reporting it? Are the hogs that elusive? Is there too much ground and not enough hunters? Are there fewer hogs out there than I think there are?


----------



## SgtSabre

DabblerDuck said:


> I don't know what to think...Are there fewer hogs out there than I think there are?


That's my guess. I think the feral hog thing is just as overblown as their reputation for being dangerous.


----------



## Perferator

SgtSabre said:


> That's my guess. I think the feral hog thing is just as overblown as their reputation for being dangerous.


I found plenty of evidence but didnt one on the hoof. Could be that they werent seen/shot for the same reason it was a lower deer harvest. That's my guess.


----------



## pikemaster789

I had a dream I saw my first feral hog hunting my property last night. Does that count as a report? :lol::lol:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Load your guns everyone! We're going hunting in Pikemaster's dream! 
But don't blame us if you wake up with a headache in the morning...:lol:

Clyde


----------



## Hackman

Previous thread guy is questioning boar problem. I thought the same thing few years back. Until I saw pics personally and saw dead ones hanging and know exactly where shot. There are pockets of them and they are very smart. I believe they are being shot now and not reported. They are good to eat and people are keeping info to themselves.


----------



## DabblerDuck

There is no question that they are out there. I just want them gone. I hope that people are not harboring information regarding this issue. Every day that goes by allows the hogs to get a firmer grip. I stated this before and I will say it again. To support the establishment of a wild hog population in Michigan, in any way, is a very selfish thing. If you want to hunt the existing population for extermination purposes thats great - more power to you. If you are hoping for something more, I hope that you don't get it.

It is very frustrating to witness the destruction or potential for destruction of the Michigan that I know through the careless introduction of foreign species of plants and animals. We have thousands of smelly ladybugs in the walls of some of our homes. Asian carp are threatening our great lakes. Zebra mussels have already attacked them. And now we have hogs. I am sure that there are many problems that I am not even aware of. Ultimately, money allows these things to happen. You can't put a price on our natural resources. I hope that there is something left for my children and grandchildren. It doesn't look good.


----------



## ridflascri

DabblerDuck said:


> I don't know what to think. I am surprised that the deer season has not brought many reports of hogs. Are hunters seeing them but not reporting it? Are the hogs that elusive? Is there too much ground and not enough hunters? Are there fewer hogs out there than I think there are?


There is no question that they are out there. I just want them gone. I hope that people are not harboring information regarding this issue. Every day that goes by allows the hogs to get a firmer grip. I stated this before and I will say it again. To support the establishment of a wild hog population in Michigan, in any way, is a very selfish thing. If you want to hunt the existing population for extermination purposes thats great - more power to you. If you are hoping for something more, I hope that you don't get it.


----------



## B-ckstopper

The DNR can not, or will not, or doesn't have information on locations, to find or hunt them, so how big of a problem can it be....
I would be glad to travel and hunt for them, and have the freezer space.....But you cvan not get information for where, not on this post or anyother website.....


----------



## mdad

B-ckstopper said:


> The DNR can not, or will not, or doesn't have information on locations, to find or hunt them, so how big of a problem can it be....
> I would be glad to travel and hunt for them, and have the freezer space.....But you cvan not get information for where, not on this post or anyother website.....


What are you talking about? Kristie has been very diligent in reporting confirmed reports of hog locations in this very thread. Don't start this into a DNR bashing thing. She usally gives you the section they are reported in. What do you want? a fenced enclosure a gun and a bait pile?


----------



## ridgewalker

Why not have hogs to hunt? In the northern part of our state there are many areas where deer are all but nonexistant. As long as the state does not allow night hunting for hogs, they will not be exterminated. They are far more nocturnal than deer.


----------



## DabblerDuck

I feel the same way. I was hoping that the deer season would bring reports of kills or up-to-date locations. It just seems too quiet.

With a group of 100+ reported in the Kawkawlin flooding area, you think that you would hear something. 

By the time there are enough of them to find them and kill them, it will be too late.

Sorry, just concerned.


----------



## DabblerDuck

Just brainstorming again-

Does the DNR have a hotline for reporting sightings? Maybe a hotline along with a list of available shooters throughout the state could do some damage. The DNR could just call the shooters in the area to check out the sightings in a timely manner.


----------



## GRJohnnyRingo

B-ckstopper said:


> The DNR can not, or will not, or doesn't have information on locations, to find or hunt them, so how big of a problem can it be....
> I would be glad to travel and hunt for them, and have the freezer space.....But you cvan not get information for where, not on this post or anyother website.....


1) Kristi has been very diligent in keeping the sightings up to date with locations, just look for some of her posts. She has a link to the sightings on the state of Mi web page, which lists their locations with coordinates. Pick up some of the state map books from Meijer, etc, and cross reference those coordinates and it will give you a good starting point. 

2) As someone who has spent a considerable amount of time hunting these animals in other regions of the U.S. (not in high fence enclosures) I can tell you that they are much smarter than deer. If you want to find them, you are going to have to first put in some wheel time in those areas where they have been spotted, then you are going to have to put in some serious boot time. They are in some of the thickest and deepest swamp areas, that are not easy to get into. I have found many tracks, and heard them several times now, but have yet to see them, but they are here and in numbers greater than what you would imagine. It will not be that much longer before they begin to be spotted like deer. 

3) If you look back in this thread somewhere ( dont remember exactly where ) there was someone who was actually guiding for hogs within the state. I think I remember who, but would prefer not to say as I am not 100% sure. There was also an add on craigslist ( again not sure about that one either ) for a guy in the Muskegon area who was also guiding for hogs in the state. The outfitter that was on this thread was claiming some pretty good success, but was'nt openly sharing his hot spots on this thread.

Bottom line, if you think your just going to drive around and spot them like deer, well just be prepared to do alot of driving.


----------



## DabblerDuck

I want to make sure that my position is clear. 
I support the DNR and Kristie totally. 
I am 100% against an established hog population anywhere in our state. 
I think that game farms should be illegal because some of them cannot handle the responsibility. 
I think that all farm animals should be permanently tagged and their location and status documented regularly from birth to death.
I think that the current regulations regarding the movement of non-native species are inadequate.
I wish that I could do something significant to help.


----------



## Perferator

DabblerDuck said:


> There is no question that they are out there. I just want them gone. I hope that people are not harboring information regarding this issue. Every day that goes by allows the hogs to get a firmer grip. I stated this before and I will say it again. To support the establishment of a wild hog population in Michigan, in any way, is a very selfish thing. If you want to hunt the existing population for extermination purposes thats great - more power to you. If you are hoping for something more, I hope that you don't get it.
> 
> It is very frustrating to witness the destruction or potential for destruction of the Michigan that I know through the careless introduction of foreign species of plants and animals. We have thousands of smelly ladybugs in the walls of some of our homes. Asian carp are threatening our great lakes. Zebra mussels have already attacked them. And now we have hogs. I am sure that there are many problems that I am not even aware of. Ultimately, money allows these things to happen. You can't put a price on our natural resources. I hope that there is something left for my children and grandchildren. It doesn't look good.


There is yet another concern and that is Michigan's greatest resource in her enjoyable woodlands. If the hog population grows into something comparable to appalachian states (or even the hills of kentucky/tenn) you cant even go for a walk in the woods without having your eyes peeled for a charging russian boar. No thanx. I want the woods for a place to relax.


----------



## ART

DabblerDuck said:


> I think that all farm animals should be permanently tagged and their location and status documented regularly from birth to death.


You can't be serious on this...........
More government control???


----------



## DabblerDuck

ART said:


> You can't be serious on this...........
> More government control???


I am absolutely serious. Someone has to be in control. People need to be held responsible for their actions. We cannot allow animals to escape into the wild. Tagging or "chipping" would help to provide proof of ownership. If your animal is found roaming free you are getting a big fine. This should keep more animals in captivity where they belong and help pay for their recapture and damages.

Do you have any suggestions? 

We can all talk about this situation forever but nothing will happen until action is taken. I am just throwing out ideas. I would like to help if I can.


----------



## jafurnier

SgtSabre said:


> That's my guess. I think the feral hog thing is just as overblown as their reputation for being dangerous.


Let's see...in Clare county...my coworker shot two Russian hogs this past gun season and his neighbor one. They didn't tell the DNR. My other friend just bought property in Hope, where the previous owners saw hogs last year during gun season. And two years ago, another friend got trail cam pics on his land. Overblown...likely...but they are around.


----------



## DabblerDuck

I know nothing about hogs - wild or domestic. Maybe someone can answer this.

Domestic hogs have been in our state for years. The first were brought here some time in the 1800's I would assume. I would think that people took better care of what they had back then because they had less and worked harder for it but some hogs had to escape accidentally. The fencing, barns etc. of long ago were surely not as secure as what we have now. 

If hogs reproduce as quickly as they say they do then our current wild population must be relatively new because it is relatively small. What has prevented this from happening long ago?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Its not hogs from agricultural farms that are the problem. It the ferals and halfbreeds that are brought in to the game farms for their "meat" hunts....

There isn't much if any problems with farm raised hogs, but the canned hog hunting ranches is where the problem has all started....

Clyde


----------



## DabblerDuck

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Its not hogs from agricultural farms that are the problem. It the ferals and halfbreeds that are brought in to the game farms for their "meat" hunts....
> 
> There isn't much if any problems with farm raised hogs, but the canned hog hunting ranches is where the problem has all started....
> 
> Clyde


I thought that they all got nasty after being loose for a while. Are the majority of escapes from game farms/hunting ranches or is there a difference in the hogs themselves?


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

There isn't necessarily a difference in the hogs themselves... but the hogs ferals that are running loose, the majority of them came from game ranches, not hog farms.... these game farms have hogs shipped up here from texas or buy locally and put them on their game farms... if you will notice, these special "meat" hunts that the game ranches have are hogs that are white, black w/ white belt..etc... those are just domestics that they toss out there so they can draw people to their ranches for a cheaper "hunt"....

But I will tell you this... there arn't many hog farmers that are going to just let their hogs get loose and not retrieve them... thats too much money down the drain....

Clyde


----------



## DabblerDuck

Thanks Wildwood Deckers. I appreciate the info.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83

My fiancee and I were driving up to her parents place in Stanwood, MI and we stopped at a gas station south of Stanwood and there were some guys there that had 3 pigs that they had shot just north of Stanwood.


Chad


----------



## bear5

Ok, I know this was probably covered somewhere in all the posts but, I was not able to find it easily so, where can I go on public land to hunt hogs? I live in the metro area so the closer to home the better. I would really like to give hunting hogs a try but can't justify spending big $$$ at this time in life. ANy other suggestions for options (farmers who want them gone, etc)would be appreciated
Thx!!


----------



## Perferator

bear5 said:


> Ok, I know this was probably covered somewhere in all the posts but, I was not able to find it easily so, where can I go on public land to hunt hogs? I live in the metro area so the closer to home the better. I would really like to give hunting hogs a try but can't justify spending big $$$ at this time in life. ANy other suggestions for options (farmers who want them gone, etc)would be appreciated
> Thx!!


There is a large tract of land called the "gaylord state forest" that is up here in Emmet county. On this thread you might have seen some of my posts reporting signs of hogs. The private land I was hunting borders or is very near that state land. My hunches are that would be a good place to start if you dont mind this far of a drive and/or have other things to do up here. It's a fairly remote and quite wild place to hunt.


----------



## kitestore

DabblerDuck said:


> Just brainstorming again-
> 
> Does the DNR have a hotline for reporting sightings? Maybe a hotline along with a list of available shooters throughout the state could do some damage. The DNR could just call the shooters in the area to check out the sightings in a timely manner.


Great ideas here - thanks for sharing peeps.


----------



## solohunter

dabbler duck; I think you are on the DNRs free reporting website


----------



## DabblerDuck

solohunter said:


> dabbler duck; I think you are on the DNRs free reporting website


 Maybe there is no point in it. I don't know. I was hoping that the telephone would open up the reporting to a larger audience. That, combined with a list of volunteers in the area of the sighting could improve the response time. Maybe this would kill more pigs and give those who would like to, a better chance to shoot one.

I know very little about this but it looks very serious to me. I realize that this site is "free" but I feel that the situation deserves more urgent attention. Maybe it is too late to stop it. At this point spending money on it may be pointless.

Can you imagine what it would be like walking to your deer stand in the dark with wild hogs in the area?


----------



## Perferator

DabblerDuck said:


> Can you imagine what it would be like walking to your deer stand in the dark with wild hogs in the area?


Kevlar leggin's will be a necessity.


----------



## MERGANZER

Can you imagine what it would be like walking to your deer stand in the dark with wild hogs in the area?[/QUOTE]


About the same feeling of knowing there are bears and wolves in the area I imagine. These hogs seem to have disapeared up by our cabin. We had them there on 2005 I shot one and since then we haven't seen or heard of them. I think alot more get killed during deer season than people think.

Ganzer


----------



## Egbert Souse

To those that might be interested ... follow link to live action Russian oinker camera ... click on forest camera 2 at least that's where I have seen a bunch.

http://www.looduskalender.ee/en/node/6113


----------



## kristie

Just got caught up reading the last 5 pages, haven't had time to get on the forum for a bit. Sorry for delay, feral pigs isn't my only project. This is part of the reason I started this thread in the first place, so that ya'all could report out what you see and hear, when I can't......I'll be posting as soon as I can, what I've got....stay tuned, and thanks for keeping up our thread!!!!
Kristie


----------



## Beardung 2

For all of you just discovering feral swine there is Texas Boars.com, Yeah the guy is selling stuff , but he also has a lot of info on these critters. I have not been out after them for a while and when I was it was in Gladwin county. I always found tracks and came across a couple of skulls hanging in a tree. One of the problems I had was the swine going on private land. Later on more swine hunters showed up and the pigs moved from the area. Being 100 miles from my home I was unable to keep on top for where they might be. Unless you happen to live in an area where the swine population is high it's going to be tough getting on them. I hope to get on the hunt again this winter. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## solohunter

DabblerDuck said:


> Can you imagine what it would be like walking to your deer stand in the dark with wild hogs in the area?


Me likes the idea :lol::lol: but then I stuck my hand in the air to go get shot at ,,,,,


----------



## Perferator

Beardung 2 said:


> I have not been out after them for a while and when I was it was in Gladwin county. I always found tracks and came across a couple of skulls hanging in a tree. .


What's up with the skulls in the trees? Did successful hunters quarter out their take and leave the heads?


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> Just got caught up reading the last 5 pages, haven't had time to get on the forum for a bit. Sorry for delay, feral pigs isn't my only project. This is part of the reason I started this thread in the first place, so that ya'all could report out what you see and hear, when I can't......I'll be posting as soon as I can, what I've got....stay tuned, and thanks for keeping up our thread!!!!
> Kristie


Kristie, you just keep up the good work and we'll leave a light on for ya.


----------



## UNCLE TUB

For all you meat hunters this hunting seems like it is up your alley! Now you could you say if it roots I shoots.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

I think alot of hunters are getting frustrated because like said in many posts... when you start hunting them on state land they move on to private and that is that... 
In Texas, ranchers look for hunters to come on and shoot them and these are HUGE ranches. Here we are limited to smaller tracts of land and it makes it almost impossible to really truely HUNT these ravaging beasts...
In a nut shell, private land is going to ensure their survival...

Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> I think alot of hunters are getting frustrated because like said in many posts... when you start hunting them on state land they move on to private and that is that...
> In Texas, ranchers look for hunters to come on and shoot them and these are HUGE ranches. Here we are limited to smaller tracts of land and it makes it almost impossible to really truely HUNT these ravaging beasts...
> In a nut shell, private land is going to ensure their survival...
> 
> Clyde


If the situation gets out of hand maybe a little cottage industry of Total Hog Eradication will be established. I'd do it for free.


----------



## jnracing

well I have my 12 catahoula hog dogs coming up from mississippi so ill have to give it a try I know they will go toe to toe with any pig
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SURF&TURF

You need someone to run them dogs with let me know!!! *REST IN PEACE *little piggy, sounds like someone's coming to get ya! Hunted behind bird dogs, rabbit dogs, **** dogs, your dogs will be safe with me!! Send me a PM for a extra hand/gun. Good luck.


----------



## leesecw

Pig killed with a pic under general hunting titled "My first"


----------



## Jared77

Its all hush hush out there. People Ive talked to have seen some, and nobody wants to share the info because they want the hog. Its like its a monster buck that you saw and don't want anybody else to know about.

Sorry but people are being selfish and will continue to be. I don't doubt they are running around, I don't doubt they are making their presence felt and but I know that nobody will say anything cause they want the pig. Just how it is out there and why we're not getting the reports.


----------



## bioactive

someone stopped at a neighbors house last week and said they saw several pigs on the N side of Beecher Road just west of Gardner.

I have my USDA trap set up about 1/4 mile from there but have had no luck.


----------



## fisher210

Had to push this back up on the first page.

Howard


----------



## STOGIE

Finally A legitimate reason to get the dog I've always wanted.... THe Argentine Dogo! 

Woo Hoo!


----------



## junkman

Anybody seen or heard any more info on the Roscommon herd?


----------



## naturalmelly

Shop Rat said:


> That is a scary thought. With a few areas as safe havens for the hogs, they can multiply very quickly. If I remember correctly, they can breed at 9 months old and have up to 16 young at a time.
> 
> I would like to see a poll to see what percentage of hunters would like to see a huntable population. It is not impossible, just look at Kentucky, tennessee, and others. On the famous Hogzilla program, the biologists predict that within 10 years they will be here to stay, too.
> 
> What impact do they have on turkey nests, grouse, woodcock, rabbits, erosion, and farming? If we had populations here for good, it would be a very different outdoors for us.


Great points


----------



## kristie

Uploading new pdfs for reports and kills right now.....should be available on the next cache clear at 4pm....some new late dec. and early Jan reports in there, haven't heard anything from the Rosc area....
More later....
K


----------



## Girdham

I am looking to hunt some hogs if I can. I was wondering if maybe Lost Nations would be a good spot to try and hunt them?


----------



## bioactive

Kristie;

I talked to a neighbor the other day. He knows where the pigs are bedding. What would we have to do to set up a dog hunt?

Does anyone know where to get dogs that are pig trained?


----------



## kristie

I'll look into it Bio......
K


----------



## junkman

It's been too quiet in here.Has anybody seen or heard anything lately?wouldn't mind finding some one to chase pigs with. Not the ones at the bar.


----------



## iron_llama

I don't know. I think I'm going to start some scouting trips to the UP in a few months. If I get any worthwhile info I'll post it on here.


----------



## junkman

Even Kristy is being quiet.Well here's my sighting found some foot prints in the very back of the backus township park about a month and a half ago in Roscommon county


----------



## kristie

Thanks for the report junkman, got anymore details for me???
ANY reports would be great, I'm suprised I haven't gotten calls/email reports lately....
Also my email has been changed to [email protected]
sorry if that sent any back, the old email was supposed to work for another year, but something happened with the IT settings and I know some emails got sent back from the brownkr address....
so please use [email protected] in the future......

In addition....been doing research on what lures/attractants will work up here in Michigan vs. down south.....we're gonna trouble shoot....one of my peers found this link and the Texans say these products work great as scent attractants for trapping pigs.....

"I got a hold of Doug Roberts regarding pig scents. He recommended 4 scents to use: estrus sow, rutting boar, smoked bacon, and black licorice. He said guys in Texas, Louisiana, Alabama, and other southern states are using these with great success. These scents are like deodorant sticks. You rub them on the trap or something inside the trap. Doug said you only have to apply them every 4 days or so. They are cool but expensive!

Here is the link to his website. 
http://bordercrossingscents.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=13&zenid=6p9tdp06qpgtq77a0ugb72giq0
"
Bioactive, you still have that trap????? try some licorice yet:evilsmile???? 

Kristie


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Another attractant that is supposed work great, I know a number of guys that swear by it is Black Gold... I am going to be ordering some to give it a try up here.... we need to do something, its spring and once summer hits, they will be traveling mostly at night. With our stupid hunting regs we have now, they are going to have another prosperous breeding season....:rant:

Clyde


----------



## junkman

I think anise oil may work also.It smells very heavy of black licorice.May be worth a try.:idea:


----------



## Hackman

Sunday morning on a popular outdoor radio show I heard mention that politicians are talking about adding a hog season. Anybody have knowlege of it. Personally I'm looking for some new outdoor sport but I don't want it financially exploited , licenses etc,etc,. Hogs must be having some trouble in Michigan getting foothold because I,ve been keeping eyes and ears open in an area where they are at and they are still pretty scarce. Go hogs.


----------



## kristie

You might here anything on the radio....I wouldnt be suprised. But I'll tell you right here, making feral pigs a game species is NOT on the DNRE's agenda. AT ALL!!! at this time. We'd like to manage game species that are native established species. If the idea is being tossed around down on the hill, I don't believe it's surfaced as anything in writing, or will, in my opinion.
Kristie


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Hackman said:


> Hogs must be having some trouble in Michigan getting foothold because I,ve been keeping eyes and ears open in an area where they are at and they are still pretty scarce. Go hogs.


Hogs don't have trouble getting a foothold, they are not deer and you are not as likely to see them out in the open, they don't graze like deer do... do you think coyotes are having trouble getting a foothold in Michigan? You don't see them everyday either... You may say "go hogs" but then you can kiss alot of our other game species good bye... as well as much of our great waterways due to erosion caused by these damn things.... 

Clyde


----------



## junkman

Anybody interested in in chasing some pigs this week in the Roscommon / West branch area this weeek give me a call at 734-771-0437 if interested planing maybe tuesday or wedsday.........


----------



## heydeej

junkman said:


> Anybody interested in in chasing some pigs this week in the Roscommon / West branch area this weeek give me a call at 734-771-0437 if interested planing maybe tuesday or wedsday.........


 I could join you on Wed maybe. what time were you thinkin?
Otherwise, I look forward to reading your report!


----------



## junkman

Not to sure yet but befor I go I'll post, maybe meet up there.


----------



## Buddwiser

Let me know also.

I just remembered there is no small game/large game season open now except for rabbit. With the current regulations concerning killing hogs, one must be hunting a legal game animal and that would make hunting rabbits kinda hard to justify with my AR15. If the state is so concerned with the proliferation of wild hogs, why don't they do away with that stupid stipulation.


----------



## Coyotecazador

Buddwiser said:


> Let me know also.
> 
> I just remembered there is no small game/large game season open now except for rabbit. With the current regulations concerning killing hogs, one must be hunting a legal game animal and that would make hunting rabbits kinda hard to justify with my AR15. If the state is so concerned with the proliferation of wild hogs, why don't they do away with that stupid stipulation.


Isn't coyote still open? I've got spring break this week, and am planning on going hog/coyote hunting later in the week.


----------



## Perferator

Coyotecazador said:


> Isn't coyote still open? I've got spring break this week, and am planning on going hog/coyote hunting later in the week.


All the way through to April 15. It's been my understanding that you could legally take a hog in this time? We really need more freedom in hunting these varmints if there is any hope of controlling their numbers. I'm going out after coyote soon enough. In the down town I'm looking for sign in the Gaylord State forest area of Emmet county.


----------



## Coyotecazador

Woodchuck is year round. I personally hunt with an AR for chucks...


----------



## junkman

There are other seasons open year round such as skunk,woodchuck,opossum,english sparrow,and feral pigeon. So you are good as long as you have a small game license.You can legaly hunt skunks with a 7mm mag or a .45-70 and be within the law.So lets get out and kill these things. I will post when I am going once I figure out a good day and time.


----------



## deathfromabove76

hey junkman i live in taylor dont know much about huntin hogs but would like to try hunting some


----------



## junkman

Deathfromabove76 Nor do I but I'am still trying and learning every time I go looking for them.Found an area in Roscommon where I have found tracks on more than one outing.


----------



## Lunkhead

I've raised pigs and have one experience with a feral pig. One got away from our neighbor and spent the summer in our corn field and swamp. We never saw that pig all summer, only tracks and damage. It pushed the corn down and ripped the ears off it and rutted up the ground everywhere. A lot of the neighbors got together that fall and we did a drive in the corn field. We got it and that ended that problem.

My advice would be studying pigs and feral pigs as much as possible. Maybe there's a pig farm nearby that you can visit. Check out the attitude of a sow with piglets. Feral pigs are different, but anything you can learn will be a help.

A big problem here in Michigan with the feral pigs is that we don't know how big the home range is in summer and winter and we don't know when they breed. I'm guessing that at this point the locals are not cooperating with those hunting them or the state. When the damage grows they'll be hollering for help. More information on the Michigan pigs will be forthcoming soon I hope.

Another big problem is they can't be baited here. That will change in time. I know why they don't allow baiting here, but the damage these pigs will do will be worse. Deer won't stand a chance when the pigs take over. Six of one, half dozen of another. Danged if you do and danged if you don't. Traps are a big part of controlling them and without baiting those traps they wont do much good. The second problem is they're very smart and if you attempt to trap them and they escape, they'll most likely avoid traps from then on. They also learn from each other and they may teach others that traps should be avoided. Inexperienced hunters and trappers teach the pigs a lot.

I've heard a lot about the eradication of these pigs here before they get established. I believe they already are established and we'll be attempting to control them and not eradicating them. Michigan has followed all the other states and every state has lost the battle. Look at the other states and what they allow and have done. In some states just about anything goes and still all they can do is slow the problem down a bit. What chance does Michigan have when we limit the methods used?


----------



## kristie

Language passed the House last week to open the whole state for the take of feral pig. I'll update ya when I find out more. Would do away with the getting "county prosecutor approval" issue.
Also, though baiting is an issue here in Michigan, scent lures might just be the ticket for feral pigs.
Yes, you can carry small game license year round in Michigan, for nuisance animals, just check the dates on your permit and get the new one when you need to. It doesn't limit you to a type of firearm except at night under the night coyote shooting rules at this time.
And Lunkhead, Michigan isn't the only State that is facing the challenge of going after feral pigs and working it's way around legalities, politics, etc. But, the DNRE is working on it, along with MUCC, Michigan Pork Producers, The Nature Conservancy, USDA Wildlife Services, Michigan Corn Growers, MTPCA just to name a few..........
Kristie


----------



## Lunkhead

kristie said:


> Language passed the House last week to open the whole state for the take of feral pig. I'll update ya when I find out more. Would do away with the getting "county prosecutor approval" issue.
> Also, though baiting is an issue here in Michigan, scent lures might just be the ticket for feral pigs.
> Yes, you can carry small game license year round in Michigan, for nuisance animals, just check the dates on your permit and get the new one when you need to. It doesn't limit you to a type of firearm except at night under the night coyote shooting rules at this time.
> And Lunkhead, Michigan isn't the only State that is facing the challenge of going after feral pigs and working it's way around legalities, politics, etc. But, the DNRE is working on it, along with MUCC, Michigan Pork Producers, The Nature Conservancy, USDA Wildlife Services, Michigan Corn Growers, MTPCA just to name a few..........
> Kristie


I know you are all working hard on this issue and I greatly appreciate it. I had no intentions of being negitive at all. The best possible thing would be the total eradication of these things and it just might still be possible. In working in different states within government agencies I understand the problems.

The house.mich.gov has something that some may not have seen. It's the 2010/Testimony/Committee1-2-24-2010-1.pdf. I can't post links so hope they can find it...


----------



## Lunkhead

I'm confused here and need a little help. House Bill No. 5822 requires anyone that kills feral pigs have a hunting license, be an Animal Control Officer, or a Law Enforcement Officer. Will that make the feral pig a game animal in Michigan? If it's not a game animal, why is a hunting license required if this law is passed as written?

Google House Bill No. 5822 for more information.


----------



## Perferator

Lunkhead said:


> I'm confused here and need a little help. House Bill No. 5822 requires anyone that kills feral pigs have a hunting license, be an Animal Control Officer, or a Law Enforcement Officer. Will that make the feral pig a game animal in Michigan? If it's not a game animal, why is a hunting license required if this law is passed as written?
> 
> Google House Bill No. 5822 for more information.


You have to have (at the least) a small game liscense on hand. They wont let us walk around in the woods armed without one.


----------



## Perferator

kristie said:


> Language passed the House last week to open the whole state for the take of feral pig. I'll update ya when I find out more. Would do away with the getting "county prosecutor approval" issue.
> Also, though baiting is an issue here in Michigan, scent lures might just be the ticket for feral pigs.
> Yes, you can carry small game license year round in Michigan, for nuisance animals, just check the dates on your permit and get the new one when you need to. It doesn't limit you to a type of firearm except at night under the night coyote shooting rules at this time.
> And Lunkhead, Michigan isn't the only State that is facing the challenge of going after feral pigs and working it's way around legalities, politics, etc. But, the DNRE is working on it, along with MUCC, Michigan Pork Producers, The Nature Conservancy, USDA Wildlife Services, Michigan Corn Growers, MTPCA just to name a few..........
> Kristie


Thanx for update Kristie. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lunkhead

Perferator said:


> You have to have (at the least) a small game license on hand. They wont let us walk around in the woods armed without one.


You can carry a handgun in the field without a hunting license as long as your not pursuing game. The law doesn't have anything making the trapping of feral pigs legal either.

I guess my point is that if we are making new laws and/or changing old ones, lets do it right. I see something wrong here and don't understand what's going on.


----------



## Perferator

Lunkhead said:


> You can carry a handgun in the field without a hunting license as long as your not pursuing game. The law doesn't have anything making the trapping of feral pigs legal either.
> 
> I guess my point is that if we are making new laws and/or changing old ones, lets do it right. I see something wrong here and don't understand what's going on.


Bureacracy isnt feral.


----------



## Leader

It would place feral pigs in the same category as red squirrels, no closed season.


----------



## Perferator

Leader said:


> It would place feral pigs in the same category as red squirrels, no closed season.


Red squirrels=bushy tailed targets


Varmints such as possums, ground hogs, red squirrels can be hunted all year 'round. That makes the off seasons much more fun. Coyotes do have a season, however.


----------



## Lunkhead

Perferator said:


> Red squirrels=bushy tailed targets
> 
> 
> Varmints such as possums, ground hogs, red squirrels can be hunted all year 'round. That makes the off seasons much more fun. Coyotes do have a season, however.


 
Are they (above mentioned) considered game animals and do you need a licenses for them on your own property? Will the feral pig be controled and regulated by the MDNR? Will you need a licenses for feral pigs if your on your own property? The law must address these issues. As House Bill No. 5822 is now written you will need a licenses even on your own property to kill a feral pig.


----------



## kristie

Lunkhead said:


> Are they (above mentioned) considered game animals and do you need a licenses for them on your own property? Will the feral pig be controled and regulated by the MDNR? Will you need a licenses for feral pigs if your on your own property? The law must address these issues. As House Bill No. 5822 is now written you will need a licenses even on your own property to kill a feral pig.


Lunkhead, I know this is really long thread but if you read it, all of your quetions would be anwered. There is no law against the trapping of feral swine, USDA Wildlife Services In coordination with DNRE is helping private landowners do it. We have traps out right now. Also, we aren't interested in making pigs a game species, they don't belong here. If you have concerns about the new legistation contact your rep. DNRE can make suggestions to legislators, but they write the laws.
Kristie


----------



## Big E

We are going to scout out the Kawkawlin Flood area this weekend. I'll post if we find (or get) anything!


----------



## Lunkhead

kristie said:


> Lunkhead, I know this is really long thread but if you read it, all of your quetions would be anwered.
> Kristie


Ok Kristie, I did my punishment and went over every thread . I also reviewed the Michigan State Statutes concerning this and many other things in the process. Now I am more familiar with all of it then I ever wanted to be.

I'm thinking this was a cruel and unusual punishment.:lol:


----------



## junkman

Was not able to sneek away this week, but maybe try again next week.good luck Big E let us know what you find


----------



## PiercedOne

Wife and I saw one while on I-69 heading West bound on the North side of the expressway. It was on a piece of land between mile marker 149 and 150. 
Ive never seen pigs in the area before so it might be a run away (but doesnt that count as a feral pig?) 
Definatly a pig and was pretty big too. If you need street names it was south of genesse rd and east of county line rd. 
I think its private land but it was real close to the expressway and def not in a pen or anything like that. 

I was pretty upset had the varmint rifle in the other car.


----------



## kristie

Thanks for the report, I'll check on that location. And, a pig outside a fence is a pig outside a fence. If it is perhaps a "runaway" hopefully the owner will collect it. In the mean time, it will get reported as a feral pig.
Kristie


----------



## kristie

Lunkhead said:


> Ok Kristie, I did my punishment and went over every thread . I also reviewed the Michigan State Statutes concerning this and many other things in the process. Now I am more familiar with all of it then I ever wanted to be.
> 
> I'm thinking this was a cruel and unusual punishment.:lol:


Bless you, and I don't think it's that cruel!!!! Glad you are on board the Feral Pig Posse.....:lol:.......


----------



## kristie

PiercedOne said:


> Wife and I saw one while on I-69 heading West bound on the North side of the expressway. It was on a piece of land between mile marker 149 and 150.
> Ive never seen pigs in the area before so it might be a run away (but doesnt that count as a feral pig?)
> Definatly a pig and was pretty big too. If you need street names it was south of genesse rd and east of county line rd.
> I think its private land but it was real close to the expressway and def not in a pen or anything like that.
> 
> I was pretty upset had the varmint rifle in the other car.


3 pigs had been shot a mile from there in Jan of 2009. Just FYI....thanks for the report.
Kristie


----------



## Spartaned

I just got the following invite regarding wild boar:​
*Thursday, March 18th, 2010 at the *
*North Midland Family Center from 4:00-5:30 pm. *​
Event Location: North Midland Family Center 2601 E. Shearer Rd. Midland, MI 48642 989-689-7770

This invasive species carries disease and severely disrupts the ecosystem. The DNRE, MDA, MI Pork Producers and the MUCC all agree the threat cannot be ignored. Local and State officials will be on hand to share information that will aid hunters in finding feral swine. 

This is a free event but space is limited. If you plan to attend, please contact Matt Ivan at 989-430-6105 or at [email protected]​


----------



## leesecw

Thats right at the entrance to the Kawkalin wildlife flooding on Shearer road


----------



## kristie

Spartaned said:


> I just got the following invite regarding wild boar:​
> *Thursday, March 18th, 2010 at the *
> *North Midland Family Center from 4:00-5:30 pm. *​
> Event Location: North Midland Family Center 2601 E. Shearer Rd. Midland, MI 48642 989-689-7770
> 
> This invasive species carries disease and severely disrupts the ecosystem. The DNRE, MDA, MI Pork Producers and the MUCC all agree the threat cannot be ignored. Local and State officials will be on hand to share information that will aid hunters in finding feral swine.
> 
> This is a free event but space is limited. If you plan to attend, please contact Matt Ivan at 989-430-6105 or at [email protected]​


I'd highly reccomend that ppl attend this if possible. MUCC will present, DNRE Asst. Wildlife Chief will be present our material (I'll be getting nerve blocks in my neck the day, Boooooo, but hope it works....), and there will be plenty of time for Q and A.......
Michigan Pork Producers will share the risks of feral swine to their industry, costs especially, and their past, and future commitment to continue helping DNRE, USDA/WS, MDA, and all other NGO's tackle this nuisance animal problem.
Also, got a report from down in the Hillsdale Co. area of Beecher, and Gardener Rd. near Hudson. Still alot of feral pigs running around down there. We are getting ready to put a third trap down there and try out a new lure made up by MTPCA. Any landowners in that area who would like to help smash the pigs down there, please contact me at [email protected]
Thanks,
Kristie


----------



## BirdieShooter

If someone goes could they please pass on as much info as possible?


----------



## kristie

Report from FPP member afield......last Saturday, which would be 03/13/10, pig scat was found on the west side of Williamston Rd. on Ewers Rd. This gentleman is going back out to look for prints, and taking the camera, and will again be carrying, jic.....
GO Feral Pig Posse!!!!!
(don't forget your small game permit)


----------



## Big E

So, we were able to get 3 guys, 1 gal and a dog (hopefully a pig finding dog) up to the Kawkawlin Flooding this past Saturday for some scouting with guns. 
The whole area was very wet with all the snow melt and rain the night before. We spent about 8 hours walking through the area. It was our first time there. Good weather for hiking.
I didn't know the bridge was closed to cars. I'd like to be able to drive back in there a bit. Anyone know of another entrance or two-track or whatever to be able to drive in to the Kawkawlin?

Found some tracks, no pigs eliminated though. 
<--- Click my name to see the pics of the tracks.

We are planning to go up again next month, too.


----------



## junkman

You get in to the kawkawlin flooding on the north end from Deer Road take I-75 to exit 181 Pinconing Road go west to Deer Road turn left says dead end but it goes to the flooding hope this helps


----------



## Big E

Thanks junkman, we saw that on the map and will try it next time.
Also, i updated the photos in my album, so it should work now.


----------



## leesecw

that bridge should be open once the roads dry up alot. Ive been across it and drove right up into the ausable state forest. theres a parking lot in there for the Boy Scout Midland to mackinac hiking trail


----------



## Perferator

Big E said:


> Thanks junkman, we saw that on the map and will try it next time.
> Also, i updated the photos in my album, so it should work now.


Thanx for posting the pics and welcome to the forums, by the way

Question: how can you tell the difference between the larger sized hog tracks and larger size deer tracks (the kind that have the "dew claws" showing)? 

I need some help with that one. In a few weeks I'm going in to some remote areas to track and look for sign. Thanx.


----------



## junkman

Perferator said:


> Thanx for posting the pics and welcome to the forums, by the way
> 
> Question: how can you tell the difference between the larger sized hog tracks and larger size deer tracks (the kind that have the "dew claws" showing)?
> 
> I need some help with that one. In a few weeks I'm going in to some remote areas to track and look for sign. Thanx.


 Pig tracks are more round and not sharply pointed like deer tracks when they are not splayed they should look round or oval unlike adeer that is heart shaped


----------



## kristie

junkman said:


> Pig tracks are more round and not sharply pointed like deer tracks when they are not splayed they should look round or oval unlike adeer that is heart shaped


there is a really good comparison pic on my feral swine update pdf at www.michigan.gov/feralswine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## junkman

kristie said:


> there is a really good comparison pic on my feral swine update pdf at www.michigan.gov/feralswine
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thanks Kristie Pictures are always better than words especially if you reed and rite as well as me!


----------



## dark ice

Maybe Michigan-Sportsman should open a new Heading:
INVASIVES (?)
With all the talk about pigs, gobies, asian carp, etc.

di


----------



## autumnlovr

dark ice said:


> Maybe Michigan-Sportsman should open a new Heading:
> INVASIVES (?)
> With all the talk about pigs, gobies, asian carp, etc.
> 
> di


Can we include incompetent governors from Canada in that group?


----------



## Perferator

junkman said:


> Pig tracks are more round and not sharply pointed like deer tracks when they are not splayed they should look round or oval unlike adeer that is heart shaped


That's what I thought. When I looked at the pics freshly posted by "Big E" they looked like a big ole buck down in the swamp. That's what confused me for the moment.

I just wanted to be sure. Thanx.


----------



## Perferator

Kristie, I see where your comparison of tracks (on the gov site) really shines when you can see the dew claw prints. That is the defining point that I was needing. Good stuff.

Big E, that pic with the rear "claws" going outward makes it easy to tell. Thanx for posting that.

To this point I've only seen smaller tracks that didnt have the separation and dew claws. Now I'm wondering if maybe I have overlooked the bigger ones not knowing the difference. I will inform my brother of this just so he can keep an eye out for bigger hogs running around.


----------



## kristie

Glad you liked the update pictures. Please show them to everyone you can!!!! Especially any farmers your know, and landowners with any property that has damage, I sometimes wonder of people are having what they assume is deer damage, that might be pig damage, because that's what we've seen for so long. Track ID might really help with this. BTW printing that doc on legal size paper helps, it was hard getting all that info. to fit....

Also, I record damage reports, and count tracks, scat, and damage as sightings in the database, so please report all!!! Everyone scouting and sharing the reports on here, THANKS so much, its a big help to me, as i'm stuck down here in the Lansing area, and can't get all around the state to do so (though I'd really like to) Ya'all are my eyes and ears 
Sincerely,
The Feral Swine Supreme Advisor.......:evilsmile


----------



## Lunkhead

I am working on a listing of all the feral pig sightings that I can closely identify the locations of. I will add kills if enough people are interested. This is a map of those in Gratiot County except for three I could not locate the roads for and a couple others that were not specific on locations. Please see below for those roads and if you have the GPS locations for them, let me know and I'll add them. I think something like this could really help. This is the best map detail I could get and show all the locations I have in this area.












The three I can't find are Saginaw SGA near Ransom Rd., Ferden and Woodbridge Rds., and M57 and Hollister Rds.

I have these in Garmin MapSource and when completed I will try and find a way to upload them somewhere for everyones use. The info in MapSource will show the location name as Kristie has them and the GPS location as close as I can get them. I suppose I could add the date in the comments, that might also help a lot.

Let me know if I should add anything else and I'll see what I can do. Keep in mind that I am not familiar with these areas and it's taking a long time finding these locations on the map and that this could take a while.


----------



## Ieatantlers

Thanks for the map lunkhead. I will tell you what, there is a lot of state game area further west down the maple river that I hunt. If they get into there, it will be impossible to kill them all. Its so swampy and nasty, and miles upon miles of it. My grandma lives right on the border of the state land, and there are times I can't make it back a few hundred yards, and the area goes on for miles. I am sure them making it there is just a matter of time, and once they do, I'm afraid they will run rampant. It's prime pig habitat, almost impossible to access by people.

On a positive note, we run blue ticks for yotes a lot in the areas you marked with sightings, and we have yet to come across a pig track.


----------



## Lunkhead

This map is all of the sightings from Gratiot, Saginaw, Shiawassee, and Clinton Counties I could locate from the list found at MDNRE.


----------



## kristie

Very nice Lunkhead.....


----------



## BirdieShooter

Spartaned said:


> I just got the following invite regarding wild boar:​
> 
> *Thursday, March 18th, 2010 at the *
> *North Midland Family Center from 4:00-5:30 pm. *
> Event Location: North Midland Family Center 2601 E. Shearer Rd. Midland, MI 48642 989-689-7770​
> This invasive species carries disease and severely disrupts the ecosystem. The DNRE, MDA, MI Pork Producers and the MUCC all agree the threat cannot be ignored. Local and State officials will be on hand to share information that will aid hunters in finding feral swine.​
> 
> This is a free event but space is limited. If you plan to attend, please contact Matt Ivan at 989-430-6105 or at
> [email protected]
> ​



​Anybody make it that can pass on info? I couldn't get over that way today and it turns out its a good thing I didn't try. I had to take my father into the ER this morning with chest pains. Man, that was a scary way to spend the day. Never thought my idea of decompressing would include sitting down in front of a computer reading outdoor forums. Next thing I know I will be putting a microwave next to the lazy boy so I don't have to get up to make my jiffy pop.​


----------



## fisher210

The Gratiot Saginaw state game aarea starts 1 mile east of Edgewood and 1 mile south. Woodbridge road is the one that is 1 mile east. Ramson rd is one mile west of Edgewood. I've hunted in that area and never seen any pigs but the reports are in that area. Also had to go to the doctor in Ithaca yesterday and there was a fellow there that said last year the pigs really tore up some sowbean felds over in that area so even tho I didn't see any they must be there.

Howard


----------



## junkman

Hey birdy lucky you didn't go hope all turns out well for your dad


----------



## rmw

BirdieShooter said:


> [/CENTER]
> Anybody make it that can pass on info? I couldn't get over that way today and it turns out its a good thing I didn't try. I had to take my father into the ER this morning with chest pains. Man, that was a scary way to spend the day. Never thought my idea of decompressing would include sitting down in front of a computer reading outdoor forums. Next thing I know I will be putting a microwave next to the lazy boy so I don't have to get up to make my jiffy pop.​



I was there , you probably would not have learned anything you have not read in this thread . I only live a couple of miles from there so it was interesting to hear some of the local pig stories 

hopefully we can get rid of them before they are here to stay


----------



## junkman

Thanks RMW would liked to have gone and heard some of stories and talk to some like minded people. I guess you could say we are (pig headed):lol:


----------



## BirdieShooter

Thanks guys. Dad is home and doing OK (for now). I wanted to go to the meeting just to see what happened and get a feel for the subject first hand. I personally haven't seen any pig problems, (we are currently trying to whittle away on a coyote problem around my place on the west side of kazoo) but I have been following the subject and have been thinking about gearing up to do what exterminating I can. I work as a firefighter in GR so my schedule would allow me to focus a day or two at a time on the quest if I get to it. I'm going to keep doing my homework for now but when I get ready to start pulling the trigger (hopefully soon) I will definitely communicate here as much as possible with the goal of maximizing the ROI of my efforts. From what I know right now I have to believe the effort of the participants of this forum, especially Kristie, might just be the best chance Michigan has against the dreaded swine. I will probably be back soon with some questions.


----------



## Perferator

BirdieShooter said:


> From what I know right now I have to believe the effort of the participants of this forum, especially Kristie, might just be the best chance Michigan has against the dreaded swine. I will probably be back soon with some questions.


We are certainly informed. It's mind boggling when you talk to the ordinary citizen about the hog situation and the potential dangers and damages they are going to bring on our great state. I've had people look at me like I'm telling them a fable.....they give me that michigan-bullfrog-in-a-hailstorm look as they just stand there with a blank look on their face blinking.:lol:


----------



## junkman

Perferator said:


> We are certainly informed. It's mind boggling when you talk to the ordinary citizen about the hog situation and the potential dangers and damages they are going to bring on our great state. I've had people look at me like I'm telling them a fable.....they give me that michigan-bullfrog-in-a-hailstorm look as they just stand there with a blank look on their face blinking.:lol:


 I get the same alot of times talking to hunters and non-hunters. I've had people go as far as to say yeah right you are full of bull s**t.


----------



## Lunkhead

I have the same problems here dealing with people and the feral pig problem. I know a lot of big farmers and people that work for them. They are telling me they have a lot of problems with deer and turkeys and that's it. I tell them that if they have more problems now, it could be pigs and I get that blank stare.

Maybe someone should come up with information packages that could be handed out. Something that explains the history, problem, signs, and contact information for the MDNRE. We could then give the MDNRE our contact information and help by checking out the damage, take pictures, and report our findings. I'm sure the CO's are busy right now and a little help with initial reports might help out. They could review what was found and make follow ups when and where they wanted. Some people aren't reporting this stuff because they just don't know of the problem, who they can contact, or that they should report these things. I also think some want the pig hunting and are keeping what they know private for hopes of some good pig hunting.

I've put the word out here in the north east portion of Ottawa County though and I'll go out and check sites with damage or sign if they let me know. They don't believe it yet and until they see them or get some real damage I doubt I'll get any calls. In fact those I have talked with probably wont get the word out much because they just don't believe in the problem. If I had some sort of an information package I could hand them out. Maybe something like that would get their attention.


----------



## Spartaned

The room was packed with people, maybe 200-250? Main things I took away from it are that these pigs, especially boars, have a 60 square mile radius range, and they prefer to use drainage ways for travel. Some of the talk was that if disturbed or pressured they'll travel 20 miles to get away from the problem, yet there were also stories of the pigs showing up repeatedly under hunting stands even though members of their group had been killed. 

There was a lot of discussion about current DNR regulations and weapon legality as has already been discussed on this forum. Example was what do I do if a pig charges me while I'm turkey hunting? Answer - shoot it in the head with yout #2 turkey load or if you're really worried about something like that happening to you, get a permit to carry a pistol and have it with you. Also discussed was shot placement. Behind the shoulder (as in deer) shot placement is a tough kill due to bone and gristle armament of the pig's skeletal structure. Neck and head shots are best. 

The MUCC/DRNE folks running the meeting emphasized the necessity of eradicating all feral pigs due to the damage they cause to ground-nesting birds, fawns, and vegetation, plus they are carriers of disease such as tuberculosis. In other words this is a nuisance species like raccoons and they're asking licensed hunters to help by killing them and they're asking everyone to send in info when they see them in their travels, as has been done on this forum. Most of the feral pig encounters have been areas near northern Midland County, Gratiot County, and another county in SE Michigan that I can't recall. I was hoping for more specifics on those areas but none came from the group, so it leads me to believe that the hogs are so elusive that people aren't seeing them that much, or people don't want to reveal locations so they can hunt them themselves or they don't want people hunting on their property. It's likely a combination of those factors but it sure would've been nice to hear someone say they know of some "hotspots". I have talked to wildlife managers from national wildlife refuges in the SW and SE United States who have these things on their areas and they can't get rid of them. They've been shooting them for years but the pigs are too established down there. The way things are going in Michigan we may have the same situation unless the word gets out about the seriousness of this situation. Folks are just now learning about Asian carp which will have an impact on our Great Lakes and rivers. More info needs to be put out to the public (not just hunters) regarding invasive pigs. Feral pigs are the Asian carp of the woods, albeit better tasting. The DNRE isn't treating these pigs as a game species and neither should we.


----------



## junkman

The USDA has a real nice pamphlet titled Feral/Wild Pigsotential Problems for Farmers and Hunters .It is Agiculture information bulletin No.799 picked it up at the Roscommon DNR station.If you go into a DNR station and ask about hunting feral swine they are more than happy to help with maps and local info.


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker

Thought I would share this pic I got early this morning.


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

There is no doubt what that is, its too bad its not in your crosshairs 

Clyde


----------



## crittergitter71

*mmmmmmm....*bacon. :corkysm55


----------



## Big Guy

We are waiting for the picture of you kneeling next to it and the grill going in the back ground:lol:


----------



## junkman

Where was this at???


----------



## 3fingervic

I live in the city. Most people have no clue about the feral swine issue. I have a place in the thumb. I never hear about any "swine" issues there. Are people oblivious, or are there no feral pigs to speak of in that area?

Also, why isn't this a sticky?


----------



## kstout

A friend showed me a picture of a pig his neighbor shot last Sunday in Mecosta County, near 4 mile RD, East of Morley. The person that shot the pig saw 7 together, and was told they escaped from Super G ranch on 5 Mile Rd. His neighbor is Amash, and also shot a pig, but said it ran off after the shot, and they found blood, but not the pig. This was in section11, Deerfield twnshp, Mecosta county. What kind of records are required of the game farms? Are they required to report numbers, and types of game animals in the fence, or escaped?


----------



## Celtic Archer

Thier was a boar killed this morning 4/3 just west and south of Yale. Live wieght of 325 pounds, huge tusks. It had been sighted many times the guys had a good idea where he was living and got some bear dogs after him.


----------



## junkman

Headed up to Roscommon tonite going to look around the Denton Creek Flooding and Backus Flooding a little bit I will post any findings.


----------

